# How Many Fully Working Gentoo Notebooks...

## Korean Ian

Hi Everyone,

Soon I was thinking about purchasing a notebook with which to use Gentoo Linux on. I was curious as to how many browsers of this forum have built a succesful working Gentoo on a notebook.

KI

----------

## brain

I use a Dell Latitude C840 that I have every piece of hardware working on, including the "Winmodem".

----------

## spooon

Thinkpad 600e with every piece of hardware working, including the modem. I've even got it dual booting Win98.

If you're looking to find out about linux-laptop, I'd recommend going to http://www.linux-laptop.net/. Great resource.

----------

## bsolar

Old Dell Inspiron 4100 with everything working flawlessly (but the winmodem, that I think might work, but I don' need it so I never bothered).

----------

## atac

i'm running it on a dell inspiron 8200

----------

## plate

If you want everything to work, the only thing to stay away from these days are Centrino-based notebooks. There's no Linux support for the built-in mini-PCI wireless device.

Perfectly supported down to the last piece of hardware by now: my old Vaio.

----------

## J.M.I.T.

I've got everything working on my Vobis 15M9D... except for Firewire and the internal modem... didn't need them till now and didn't test and install drivers for it...  :Smile: 

i'm surprised about the graphics driver... the FireGL-drivers produce less glitches in games than the win-xp driver delivered with the laptop... :-/

----------

## amasidlover

I've got an IPC Startnote M15 with everything working (except the winmodem which is almost working), I've even got dualhead mode working. Its based on  a SIS630/700/900 chipset so anything based on that chipset (which is a lot of the low end laptops) should work...

----------

## m33sb3w

Fujitsu P-2040

Everything works great (except I haven't bothered to try the modem).  There is something with the ALi chipset that causes it to hang on boot with the 2.4 kernels but there is a patch out there for it.  The 2.5 kernels take care of it.

I love it.  It's about 3 pounds, has a CD-RW/DVD combo drive and it gets about 4 hours on battery with constant use.  The drive is removable and you can put another battery in its place.  Fujitsu claims 10 hours of battery with the addition of the second one and though I've never tried it I believe them--they've been very good about accurately advertising everything else.  Another cool thing is that the LCD has a 15:9 ratio.

I use it for normal day to day stuff--email, web browsing, playing music and also several scientific applications.  The only thing it fails at is gaming.

Hope this helps,

Eric

----------

## Qball

Toshiba Sattelite pro 4600 everything works great now..  except irda (as far as I  know) and never tried modem.

----------

## geek

I have a Toshiba Satellite 1400-S151 and a Satellite 1800-S256.  It took awhile, but by searching the forums, I got everything working correctly (I have not tested the modems).  After overcoming the learning curve of an initial setup, I don't think installing gentoo on a laptop is that bad.  I've honestly had a worse time getting things working the way I want them to in Red Hat and Mandrake on these laptops.

----------

## xr31Daisy

Dell Inspiron 8200 working almost fine, except :

1. the MiniPCI WiFi card isn't supported ( Broadcom BCM4301 based ).

2. I never tried to get the winmodem to work.

3. Suspend to Disk ( I'll try software suspend, with kernel 2.5.72. As soon as I can get my Netgear MA401 PCMCIA wireless card to work with the development kernel. It works fine with 2.4.20, but not 2.5.72 )

----------

## ph_flippy

I set Gentoo up on an Acer Travelmate 225XC and it works perfectly -- though I haven't tried the internal modem or nic.

On an older HP OmniBook 2100, I didn't get the sound working right away and at the moment, I just can't be bothered to work it out. In other words: I'm quite happy with my laptop not squeaking all the time.  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

IBM Thinkpad T23, CD-RW/DVD, 14 inches. Everything that I've bothered to test  works -- even the internal modem.

----------

## Cuthbert

A Sony VAIO PCG-FXA59 here. All the hardware works great.

----------

## steveb

I have set up 3 IBM ThinkPad A22p with everything working: Screen (1600x1400), Modem, PCMCIA, CDRW, Sound, Network, IBM ThinkPad button, etc...

cheers

SteveB

----------

## thraxil

i have an old graphite iBook running gentoo PPC. the install was painless and everything on it works (i haven't ever bothered doing anything with the modem but others seem to have gotten it working without trouble).

----------

## checkyoulater

I have a fairly old Thinkpad 770X.  Everything works perfectly.  Even have a lovely bootsplash/framebuffer background!  As a few other posters have mentioned, Thinkpads work very well under Linux.

----------

## dweigert

Older Dell CPx-J 650 Mhz P III.  Everything works even DRI if I use the mach64 drivers from retinalburn.  Waiting for those to be ported to 2.5  :Smile: 

Dan

----------

## loseruser

I've got an IBM R31.  Everything works except the ThinkPad buttons.  And I've never tried to get those working so no idea if they do or not.

----------

## christsong84

Dell Inspiron 8100...great learning experience, everything works great! (including my muvo).

----------

## hairyfeet

Acer TravelMate 200T.

Everything is working much better than with Red Hat though I haven't bothered to test the modem. The touchpad is working great now with the Synaptics driver.

----------

## patan

Gentoo runs great on my Dell Latitude CSx 500.

----------

## sandcrawler

Works pretty good on my Gateway Solo 51XX.  Fonts are always botched up on the login manager but it's not a gentoo specific problem.  Distccd is your friend if you got another box you can offload some of the compile to.

----------

## qanuta

I have an HP N5190 Pavilion dual-booting Windows and Linux.  Everything is functional under Linux, with the exception of the WinModem.

----------

## dirtboy

Pro-Star 8854

Everything I need works, even the extra buttons, video capture, mp3 player, dvd/cdrw, internal network, sound, etc..  Never cared to try the modem.  Broadband spoils you.

----------

## hulk2nd

Sony Vaio Z1SP http://www.vaio.sony-europe.com/professional/de/notebooks/z1sp.html. Nearly everything works perfect (except for the centrino wlan card). i also got the speedstep technology working.

greetz,

hulk

----------

## Beaker

Compaq Presario 1200. So far everything works (don't know about the modem, serial port, or parallel port - haven't had any use for them yet).

----------

## christsong84

so far...here's my work in progress of how I got my laptop to work...

http://www.thecodemonks.com/linux/

----------

## snakattak3

You guys can't beat my Sony Vaio 266 Pentium-mmx  :Cool:  Everything on it works perfectly with gentoo (well, the battery has been drained since i got it, and can't hold a charge. But thats not gentoos fault).

----------

## Cuardin

ECS desknotes work very well. Unfortunately, they come with WinModems, and  never got that quite thumping, but then I never needed it, so I never gave it a fair try.

----------

## moritz_aut

ibm x30 ... works without any problems, only the install from the usb-cdrom was a bit difficult

----------

## DiD@SyN

Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E7110 with Bluetooth, everything works fine

----------

## taylorad

Running Gentoo and LFS on my Toshiba 5005-S507.  I wanted to note that it took almost 18 months of work with Redhat, Mandrake, and Debian.  My laptop routes IRQ through an ACPI BIOS and severly dislikes the ACPI drivers.  :Confused:   However, I stuck the Gentoo CD in, reloaded the correct network driver, and I was off and running.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## brlewis

I've a Toshiba 3005 S303. Everything on this laptop is working flawlessly with exception of the Intel 537 modem (support expected summer 2003). I even employ an external monitor and do 2048x764 with the nVidia TwinView features. It is wonderful.

And I just purchased a new hp pavilion ze4430us. I've not looked at the modem yet, but everything else is working with Gentoo. I'm looking in to how to get dual monitor support from this one (ATI radeon video).

I've tried working with SuSE, Mandrake, and Slackware on the Toshiba laptop. Slackware was my favorite until I found Gentoo. Support for the Toshiba with Slackware and Mandrake was exceptional, but nothing compares to Gentoo. Maybe soon I may look at what Zynot are doing with their Gentoo fork.

----------

## dantrevino

Its a couple years old, but its working great running Gentoo.

----------

## Daganoth

Fujistu S2010. Everything, well everything I care about, works perfectly, CPUfreq scaling, ACPI, PCMIA, Wifi, etc. I think I have a winmodem....but who uses a modem anymore?   :Very Happy:   j/k.

There are some generic quick buttons that I have not quite figured out yet, but that's a minor problem. Also, I have heard some skeptism about the 3d acceleration support for the ATI Radeon IGP chipset, although the kernel driver works fine for 2d applications.

----------

## wilburpan

Gentoo is running fine on an old Dell Inspiron 5000e except for keyboard bounce and drop errors that cause my sentences "to look like thhis wen I'm typingg, especially involvin the letters g and h."

Also, I have not tried my modem with this laptop.

----------

## Powerhungry

My first post!

I have Gentoo installed on a Thinkpad T22, 1400x1050 display, audio, everything I tried to get working works wonderfully.  I havent tried to get the buttons or the winmodem to work, but I know that they will from the software I can find on the portage tree (buttons) or IBM's web site (win modem!)

----------

## wizbit

I've got gentoo working on my Toshiba Satellite 1900-303. Works a treat especially now that I've switched from KDE to pekwm as my windowmanager.

Haven't tried the modem yet as I want to try and improve the screen resolution from 1024x768 to something higher if I can   :Confused: 

----------

## crevetor

Gentoo works fine on my Dell Inspiron 8500 thanks to www.linux-on-laptops.com.

I didn't test PCMCIA, minipci, firewire. everything else works...

----------

## sisyphus

Tecra 8000\366MHz\128MB RAM. Everything perfect except the modem (it's disabled in the BIOS though 'cos I don't need it so it's unlikely it'd work). I keep a second HD for the 600MHz model with XP on it for work.

Tecra 8100\600MHz\512MB RAM. Everything 'cept the modem again.

Neither build too problematic though there are always a few funnies to keep you occupied. Generally configuration rather than compilation related.

Once it's on, never a crash, never a problem (unless I bugger something up).

----------

## qubex

Mine is a Micron Millenia Transport, P120, 48M ram and a 1.4 G harddrive. I've got an old 16bit Netgear FA411 in there, and it runs great - granted it takes 30 seconds to load X but I can browse the web very quickly using Opera with statically linked libraries. I have not bothered with a framebuffer, as it did not work right off and X works fine with the SVGA driver.. It hits cache so much I can't imagine that a fb would speed things up by all that much..  :Cool:  I have not tried the SVGA out on the side, but the monitor out works fine.

Does anyone have a battery for one of these old beasts? I've looked around and the cheapest I could find was $200!! Not even worth it for how old this beast is.

M

----------

## pYrania

Got everything working on my BRANDY-Lite...

Specifications

----------

## Valorin

My gentoo installation on my Thinkpad T30 was near effortless, and everything I've tried works. I haven't tried the parralel port, the serial port and the modem. But I don't anticipate any problems with either of the first two. I heartily recommend an IBM Thinkpad.

----------

## yjr

just an advice stay away from hp and compaq they're from my experience crappy notebook with strange hardware, poor battery life(hp), bad screen connection(compaq) etc...

----------

## kitano

Dell Inspiron 4000. Not the shiniest and newest laptop, but everything but the tv-out is working.

no acpi, despite of bios-update, but apm is good enaough for me...

wish u much luck with ya  new laptop,

kitano

----------

## axxackall

I've installed Gentoo on Apple Powerbook G3 500 Mhz (Firewire) with 256 MB of RAM on 7GB partition. All works fast and stable. It's some better (fatser and less broken deps) than YDL that was on the same partition before. It's much more stable than MacOS9 I had there on the other partition. And it much faster than OSX I have on that second partition now.

I think that Gentoo on Powerbook is a very great combination - they are just like designed for each other  :Smile: 

----------

## MarkG

Another Dell Inspiron 4000, I did have everything (almost) working until I reinstalled  :Sad: 

Things I never got sorted:

Suspend to disk

Suspend (and resume) when shutting lid

Suspend (and resume) when on VMWare fullscreen

Netgear FA510 card buss card didn't always resume, but dhcpcd -n eth0 normally sorted it, if that fails cardctl eject; cardctl insert  would sort it.

And finally there is an annoying buzzing sound which is worse if you have CPU Idle calls enabled.

But thats close to fully working  :Smile: 

Currently it's a mess cant suspend and resume and have any hope of normal network operation afterwards, it also Hangs on shutdown and if it doesn't shutdown it doesn't power off. I'm thinking about reinstalling again.

EDIT The problem is the FA510 seems to be erratic when used with the i8236, cb_enabler, tulip_cb modules but works fine if you enable card bus in the kernel and use the yenta_socket and tulip modules.

So nothing wrong with the laptop just the network card.Last edited by MarkG on Sun Jul 06, 2003 9:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## matthew

I've got my HP Pavilion ze4315 working pretty well with Gentoo and WinXP, and with different configuration profiles under Gentoo by using QuickSwitch.  I managed to get the video working OK (it's a ATI IGP340M, but it's not accelerated), and the PCMCIA stuff all goes well , haven't tried the firewire or modem yet, but the DVD/CDRW worked like a dream.

So far I've been quite impressed with this laptop and Linux.

----------

## GurliGebis

Gentoo works fine on this Acer Travelmate 273XV.

----------

## jobeus

Though I wouldn't recommend getting one, it's fully working on Linux too.  :Smile: 

----------

## xentric

Dell Latitude CP M233XT - Pentium-MMX 233Mhz, 96Mb RAM, 20Gb HD

Compaq Armada 4120 - Pentium 120Mhz, 32Mb RAM, 3Gb HD

The only thing that doesn't work is the compaq's 800x600 DSTN screen which

has to run in a hacked mode of 800x570 because of garbled pixel mess on the

bottom of the screen  :Sad:   Pcmcia, usb and sound are all working properly...

----------

## BradB

Toshiba Satellite 2410 - almost everything works flawlessly.  Check here for more https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=64142&highlight=

Brad

----------

## rliberoff

Have a Sony Vaio FX-210. Everything working (even the winmodem)except the jogdial of the touchpad.

----------

## wrs4

Speaking of drained batteries and Sony Vaios...

anybody know where to get working replacement batteries for a PCG-505GX?  (which I had Red Hat running on nicely til the battery dropped its ability to hold a charge and the hdd went flaky)

----------

## punkisdead

Finally got my HP ze4315 working fully, including acpi, pcmcia, but no 3d support for the ati igp320m.

----------

## SeJo

My Acer Aspire 1203 XV 

p3 1300 celeron

376 MB RAM

20 gig disk

runs great already for 1 year, only prob is the powerbutton, since my last upgrade it doesn't turn itself off anymore  :Sad: 

alo i hate the S3 ProSavage4 chipset (louse graphics)...

max resolution is 1024x768 and that is not much to bad he...

neway next one is gunna be a powerbook (mac)

greets

----------

## piquadrat

IBM R32 here, everything I need works. I heared there are some Winmodem drivers aviable since a few weeks, but I never bothered to try them.

I had a few hassles with ACPI because of a buggy BIOS, but I think that has been corrected sinde the 2.08 BIOS...

What I really never got working well was the RADEON 7000...

----------

## arnbak

Works fine on my Acer Aspire 1302X

The powernow won't work whith the gentoo kernel though.

----------

## d3c3it

ive got a toshiba satellite 1800-354S, everything working bar tvout and winmodem

----------

## neumax

I am working with a Dell CP M233XT.

Its quite old, but still one my favorites  :Wink: 

Gentoo is running great on it!

----------

## WarpFlyght

Just began work on getting my Dell Latitude C600 (P3 750MHz, 128MB SDRAM, 20GB HDD, 1024x768 LCD) fully functional under Gentoo two days ago.

I'm far from finished, but so far I have the display working just fine under VESA FB and X (running X through the framebuffer for now -- gonna go into the ATi drivers later for graphics acceleration if I need it), sound is great, networking is great, all of the basic input devices (keyboard, trackpad, tracking stick, ps/2 port on back) function wonderfully, and I'm tackling new devices and functions by the hour.

Next up: APM, including suspend-to-disk and suspend-to-RAM. I'm aware of working installations of these functions on the same model laptop under Debian and Mandrake, so it shouldn't be a big deal. I am using i8kutils (available in portage, also available at http://people.debian.org/~dz//i8k/ based on the same source as the win32 app i8kfangui at http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html) to control the machine's two cooling fans and to monitor CPU temperatures.

The only device I plan to leave alone for now is the winmodem. I might go after it when everything is said and done, but I doubt I'll have any luck. I rely exclusively on ethernet with the exception of one or two days out of the year spent out of town, so it's not a big deal.

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ has been a good friend.

----------

## clumsyninja

/me hugs his dell inspiron 4000

----------

## torradan

Everything on my Compaq Presario 1600T works like a charm, sans the internal winmodem, since I have no need for it.

Even got my Belkin pcmcia wireless card working with no problems.

----------

## mrljt

I had Gentoo fully working on a HP ze1110.  The modem was flaky, but I never used it.  I have a webpage for putting Linux on the ze1110 on http://bumbox.net/linuxlaptop/

I now have Gentoo on a custom HP ze4200 and everything works great (even WiFi with WEP) except maybe the modem because I never use it so I don't know if it works or not.  I'll eventually put a web page for this.

----------

## gnoodle

i have gentoo installed and working on a "thinkpad i1412" and a "sony vaio pcg-srx77"

the thinkpad was a straightforward install, with no real surprises.

the vaio, however, has always been tempermental...depending on the particular distro and version number. (this is due to the bespoke hardware in the srx77... i.e., acpi, magicgate, etc.) installing gentoo was no different. 

but once i compiled the kernel (with necessary modifications to the kernel's usb storage driver to properly detect the magicgate slot) everything was fine.

all the hardware is working on the vaio -- ethernet, wireless, touchpad, usb, magicgate, jog dial, etc. (actually, since i don't use the modem i haven't bothered to check / configure them...but i have gotten it to work under other distros / kernel versions. ) and i have a fully functioning x window environment with the latest fluxbox, gnome, and kde all booting via gdm and providing beautiful sound via alsa. 

the sony vaio pcg-srx77 is a nice piece of kit as laptops go. if anybody needs help installing / configuring gentoo for it, feel free to drop me a line.

----------

## mrpingouin::bd

HP XE4500 fully working , too

 However, the CDripping/writing makes me freeze sometimes.

 USB doesn't cause any problem since I've compiled it builtin.

 My winmodem works, but not with the gentoo (preemptible)

 kernel, so I use an external modem when I need.

 ACPI works well.

 I play tuxracer with the DRI activated  :Smile:  and listens to music

 with ALSA which works again (ebuild problems sooner).

 I haven't test throttling yet, cause I've some fan problems now,

 but it isn't a software problem, looks like a cleaning need ...

 Bye, and good luck for new laptop installs.

  ---

  mrpingouin (sorry for the approximative use of english)

----------

## auXesis_

I run Gentoo on my Acer Extensa 710T (PII 233Mhz, 64mb ram, 3.1gb hdd) and it works like a breeze in the console, although X chews up my ram like there is no tomorrow.

I use to run Gentoo on an IBM Thinkpad 365 but it was slow as hell. 

NB. Don't try to install Gentoo on a laptop without a pcmcia or on board NIC -             it can turn into a very time consuming exercise.

----------

## dambacher

I run gentoo on an dell inspiron 5100

The internal  truemobile 1180 is the only thing that definitely does not work here. other thinks: 

http://www-wbk.mach.uni-karlsruhe.de/~dambach/dell-inspiron5100/linux-on-dell-inspiron-5100.html

----------

## tomga

runs fine on a dell inspiron 4000

----------

## Snakebite

I've an IBM x30 and even my wireless lan on board is working.

Gentoo is perfect for an Notebook because through the emerge technique you get a system which is fast and battery saving (uptime 5h  )     :Very Happy: 

----------

## Garbz

runs on an inspiron 4100 including the i8k kernel support for fan control, sound control, and the extra function keys, just emerge i8kutils.

Still working oh hotwapping bays, each individual thing works but i can't start a floopy if i didn't boot the system with it in.

----------

## bluz

I've had amazing luck with a Toshiba Satellite 2410.. very nice laptop.. 15" screen, 1.8Mhz P4, 64Mb Nvidia, DVD, CDBurn, etc.. 

There are great resources on the web to support everything in the laptop.. the only problem I've had is some oddness with the IR Port.. sometimes it just won't work - probably my config tho.   One drawback of this laptop is it has ONLY USB ports.. so serial and Parallel is out. 

If your looking at older laptops, the best one I've used is the IBM Thinkpad 600e... works great on all linux's.

GOod luck.

----------

## bluz

DON'T get a consumer version of the Compaq laptops... they just DON'T work with any OS other than Winblows... 

Horrible horrible peices of s#%!

----------

## BigBear

I've got an old IBM Thinkpad T20 working pretty ok, but the ACPI has to be disabled.  Other then that, works fine.

----------

## ScubaStreb

I got everything working on my Portege 7200CTe.  There are even drivers available for the internal modem.  The only problem that I have is the sound when it is running on battery power.  However, when it's plugged in, it works fine.  I'll work on that someday...

----------

## theiss

Got mine to work on Toshiba 4260.

I haven't tried the modem, serial or parallel ports.

I have xircom 10/100+56k and Lucent orinoco (802.11b) to work.  The only problem I have is with hot-unplugging the xircom card which 'caused a kernel panic (doesn't have the same problem with the Lucent).  But that could be 'caused by my lack of knowledge.

theiss

----------

## spectrewolf

I had a friend help me (read: show me how to) get gentoo setup and running on the ZE1250.  The only problem was the lack of GL support in the video drivers at the time.  Someone juuuuuust released some new ones, and I've had to roll X back a version for the support.  That was ever so painful.  Speaking of pain, try running a full emerge for KDE.  I think once the drivers evolve, it will be better.  2d performance is perfect.

----------

## wishkah

toshiba 5200-701 (european model) here, everything working juuuust fine (I still dual-boot xp for games). Learned a lot by setting it up... and it's fast like hell with O3 -march=pentium4 and -ffast-math   :Very Happy: 

Didn't try the internal modem though, don't give a flying fart about it...

----------

## y0n

IBM T30 running nicely   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jbc42

I'm using it on an iBook v2.2 900Mhz with 640M RAM

- RADEON 7500 w DRI acceleration

- Winmodem has a linux driver and is working

- Power management, suspend and wakeup is mostly working well

- Wireless and LAN well supported

Also had it going on a Dell Inspiron 8200 and a Latitude C600

----------

## Death Valley Pete

I have an Inspiron 8200 with the Radeon 9000 Mobility card. Everything works fine except.

1) The built-in wireless card. It's the infamous Broadcom one. (sorry, number eludes me at the momen). That's enough of a showstopper that if I weren't broke I'd actually buy one that's known to work

2) The winmodem does work (emerge hsflinmodem or something close to that), BUT it doesn't work with a preemptible kernel. Since I never use the modem I uninstalled the drivers and recompiled my kernel to be preemptible.

3) I haven't gotten suspend to work right. I've dedicated several hours to the task but I don't feel that I've R'd TFM enough to complain about it. Besides, I don't really need it at the moment.

Since I'm in the process of making the move to 2.6, I might figure out how to suspend without messing things up. Also, I haven't gotten the ati-drivers working with 2.6 yet (but I'm about to try again and other people have gotten them going).

----------

## abysed

I recently got a Dell Inspiron 1100 for graduation; everything works great. The only thing I had a small question about was the NIC driver; it has a Broadcom 440x in it.. Worked fine on the LiveCD, but didn't see any option for it in the vanilla-sources kernel. Only broadcom I saw was something under the gigabit network devices. Manually downloaded the driver and now it works beautifully.  :Smile: 

Except for power management as I don't have a single clue where to begin (suspend, etc).. I enabled APM or whatever in the kernel, not sure what to do next? (send me a message if you could help  :Wink: )

----------

## zovex

Gentoo runs great on my compaq 1675 and im sure it will work on 1690. The winmodem has drivers for it and all ( though not from gentoo ).

----------

## Richard

I have gentoo more or less working on a cheap Asus D1. I haven't tried the modem and I am wrestling with a flash card reader. Otherwise the MotherBoard, Video and Network card are all supported by the standard Gentoo Kernel.

----------

## kamikaz3

Acer Travelmate 800

Every Thing I checked runs fine for now (LAN, ACPI BAT,speedstep,glx)

Wireless Lan wont work, but I hope intel will do his job.

Bluetooth: I don't have any devices

CDRW: still have to check, I'm out of cdr

I'm using the 2.4.20-gentoo-r5

----------

## viperlin

WARNING, i have a very old rubbish laptop (not got much money at age 15   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Fujitsu Lifebook C325

sound needed a little tweak but other than that it works. (i do not use USB or IRDA so i cant tell u if they work)

----------

## asv

 *plate wrote:*   

> If you want everything to work, the only thing to stay away from these days are Centrino-based notebooks. There's no Linux support for the built-in mini-PCI wireless device.
> 
> Perfectly supported down to the last piece of hardware by now: my old Vaio.

 

A few months ago I decided to purchase X31 thinkpad, I just ended up purchasing it "wifi rdy" and bought a prism2 based minipci wifi card off ebay.  Everything  works with the exception of the nasty winmodem.

----------

## mingnut

My Medion 5400 is considered to be a no-name brand (I bought it at a German supermarket chain.)

It's a P4-2.53 Ghz, 256 MB RAM, 40 Gb, winmodem, firewire, USB 1 & 2 (4 ports), 10/100 Ethernet (Realtek 8139), Monitor & TV Out, 16 Bit Intel8x0 based sound card,15in screen (only 1 broken pixel), DVD & CDRW Combo and 1 x PCMCIA slot.

And the best bit about this, everything works.  I have recently deleted my WinXP partition and I have dedicated the entire drive to Gentoo.

If I were you, I'd give it a shot.  Good luck.  :Smile: 

----------

## trs998

Compaq evo n600c. works nicely with the 2.4 kernels and the acpi patch im told, or the 2.5.70 kernel without patches, but have to turn the fan on manually, again, ought to patch it.

theres an issue with the serio i8042 support in >=5.71, sometimes dosent boot. know what the problem is, havent spent the time required to rewrite the keyboard support in kernel.

----------

## watersb

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> WARNING, i have a very old rubbish laptop (not got much money at age 15   )

 

[creaky-old-man-voice]

Rubbish? RUBBISH? Kids these days...! When I was your age, I had a TANDY COLOR COMPUTER! That's all we had! If we wanted portable computers, we had to rub balloons on our heads and run off the static electricity! And we LIKED IT!

[/creaky-old-man-voice]

Um.

If you *really* want to, you can get things to work with my Dell Inspiron 8000. But the power management is restricted to APM, which does not work with the nVidia driver. The system works fairly well with the open-source nv driver. I have tried to use ACPI on this, but it's a waste of time.

They are generally good laptops. If you like eight-pound computers... You might be able to pick one up for not too much money...

----------

## Abraxas

I have gentoo working on a Dell 3800 with a PIII speedstep 600Mhz, 384 Mb of RAM, 8 Mb ATI Rage Mobility video card, and Xircom XE2000 Ethernet card.

I don't have the modem, parallel port, or infrared port compiled into the kernel because I don't use any of them.

----------

## barmalini

Since three days I'm enjoying Gentoo on Paradigit Voyager 9150 (based on Mitac 8080 barebones) Nothing´s really working yet but KDE and runs like a charm. Still need to make USB, firewire, built-in cardreader and many other things work.  :Smile: 

----------

## Celtis

I use a Cybercom (Median) 2551 and everything works perfectly but the modem (crappy Winmodem). It's great having a portable linux system as it makes it so much easier to 'sell' to other people

----------

## Brooks

Centrino working here.

Everything is working great except the wireless and i still have no acceleration for my radeon 9000 card. Battery life is great in gentoo compared to XP

Gentoo Rockz!!

----------

## drizzt

Toshiba Tecra 730CDT and 740 CDT including Dockingstation devices. IRDA not tested.

----------

## seltrus

Subject says it all.  IBM A21M with sound, network, winmodem, even bad 3d acceleration under CVS.  Haven't tested IR.  Great box IMHO.

----------

## fishynet

I got a dell inspiron 8100, EVERYTHING works! I can even use the little buttons (volume, and 4 feature buttons.)

----------

## SIR

Compaq Presario 1255.  Everything works except the winmodem (I presume, haven't needed it or tried it).

----------

## vrt3

I recently bought an Acer Travelmate 654LCi and installed Gentoo (and Windows XP) on it. Up until now I was able to get every device I wanted to used into working in order: network card, wireless network, DVD, sound. Haven't tried infrared, USB, CD-writer, modem yet.

I had to patch the driver a bit to get the wireless network card to work, but apart from that it works well.

----------

## barmalini

First update on my previous post.

1. USB works just fine.

2. CD recorder works too.

For now the priority will be the built-in card reader and link with Sony Clie.

----------

## daSilVetZ

I also am using a Dell Latitude C840 (P4 1.6Ghz, 512 RAM, Geforce4 440 Go) and everything is working perfectly, including speedstep, firewire and everything else.

----------

## mslay

I' using Dell Latitude C810(PIII 1.1Ghz, 512Mb RAM, GeForce2 Go, 2.4.22-pre kernels) and everything is fine, using it at work and at home, with a lot of heavy loads:Oracle9i database, SAP R3 system(minisap) with ADABAS D, no problem.

----------

## byns

I installed Gentoo on an Dell Inspiron 8100 with the Geforce 3 go:

This works "out of the box":

Network, Sound, Dell Temperatur Control Utilities (maybe you need to recompile the kernel for that though), winmodem, scanning

This works now after a little work w/o problems:

CDBurner, Watching DVDs with Combo drive, WLan (PCMCIA Card)

This works but there are minor problems:

Fire Wire (Doesn't really "Hotplug" yet), USB (The mouse doesn't "Hotplug"), X (very limited number of Screen resolutions but I use 1600 all the time anyways, I think the 3d Acceleration doesn't work?, some grafic quirks when switching to console)

Doesn't work:

Hibernating, Suspend etc. (thanx Nvidia for screwing it up), ACPI and speedstep after boot, Fritz Card PCMCIA (ISDN) doesn't work (yet), TV Out

Didn't try:

Printer, IrDa

----------

## NitroPye

Gentoo ran alright on my Powerbook, except the DVI-out and modem were flaky.

----------

## nitrous

ive gotta powerbook g4 everything cept external vga works its pretty shibby even the internal winmodem

----------

## Diezel

Now I am one of you happy notebook users also  :Smile: 

Since 2.6 kernel everything is working on my Compaq EVO 800v. Didn't get the battery readings before. But working now so I'm happy.

----------

## jhurliman

Everything working beautifully down to software suspend, AMD PowerNow voltage/frequency scaling, S1/S2/S3 states, temperature and battery readings, all hardware including winmodem, and from power on to desktop in under 10 seconds on my Averatec 3150H. 2003 is definitely the year of Linux on the desktop (and notebook!).

----------

## Sequentious

I am using a Gateway 450x notebook. (centrino, not p4. depending on what section of gateways site you are on, they list a 450x as having a p4, and they list this as a different model.... but not on the product pages or my box!)

-speedstep works

-pcmcia, ethernet, work

-modem, firewire, cardreader untested

-radeon 7500 works with dri, framebuffer does not in 2.6 but does in 2.4

-Synaptics touchpad works, even the scroll buttons, with 2.6. I think pretty much every laptop uses a synaptics touchpad though.

-dvd/cdrw plays dvds fine, burns cds in ATAPI mode on 2.4 kernels fine (not yet on 2.6, i'm looking into it).

-sound works

two of the "system keys" along the top of the keyboard work (web and email), and the other two do not (one seems to be hardwired to F1, but it is labelled as quick help. the other seems to send the same keycode as the letter 'e'. I dont know why).

Only ever used the newer ACPI code from 2.4.22-pre kernels, and now 2.6.0-test kernels.

and as mentionned, builtin intel wireless does not work. Intel does not support this device adequately. Emailed support asking about linux plans (there was a 'movement' for people to do this) but i did not recieve even a generic mailing back. If only getting a refund for this device would be as "easy" as getting your oem windows fee returned from microsoft.

Laptop works great, couldnt be more pleased (unless i dropped out of college and got rid of my last use for windows and could have gotten the powerbook i really wanted).

Werner Heuser has graciously offered to host the howto I have written about installing/running linux on this notebook. His site at http://www.tuxmobil.org is very very useful.

----------

## NitroPye

Give http://www.emperorlinux.com/ a look

----------

## geertn

Acer travelmate 800

kernel 2.6-test3

Did not test firewire/internal modem yet.

Busy with setting up speedstep

Works: cd-r, opengl acceleration with radeon mobility card, USB hotplugging (mouse), sound (alsa), lan

For wlan we'll have to wait a bit.

----------

## Cyrana

Well, ACPI and APM are broken in every kernel I've tried, even the latest 2.6 versions.

Other than that, I have video, sound, etc., all working fine.  I do have to not compile ACPI or APM into the kernel though, or I have lots of issues (ie, the fan wont even turn on if I force it in the bios if I have ACPI enabled), and it randomly sort of goes to sleep w/apm enabled.

----------

## smiler.se

 *geertn wrote:*   

> Acer travelmate 800
> 
> kernel 2.6-test3

 

Same laptop - 2.6-test3-mm2 here

 *Quote:*   

> Did not test firewire/internal modem yet.

 

firewire works, so does bluetooth.

 *Quote:*   

> Busy with setting up speedstep

 

For your speedstep, Ive made an ebuild that works under 2.6 (Intel Enhanced Speedstep in config). More info here

For wlan we'll have to wait a bit.

Im thinking of replacing the internal wlan with another minipci card

----------

## slikdigit

clevo (m-tech, prostar, alienware, sager ) 5600 with the radeon 7500 mobility works.

some of the special buttons don't work

winmodem not tested

acpi works

software suspend not tested (but known to work on this model)

----------

## stonent

Working:

Dell Inspiron 4100 (aka Latitude C610 aka Latitude C510) Pentium 3m 1GHz 512MB

Mobility Radeon M6 (aka Mobility Radeon 7000) with DRI (Q3 runs decent)

Append vga=792 to the kernel parameters 

i810 audio auto detected

hdparm setting : all_args="-d1 -a1 -m16 -u1 -a64 -X66"

Onboard 3c905C working fine

Never tried modem... Don't use it.

It will get stuck in an endless loop if docked, the Adaptec 7880 driver goes crazy. If I disable scsi in the initrd, then it works fine w/o scsi.

Load the i8k module and then use i8k utils to control the fans. There is a plugin for gkrellm that lets you see cpu temp and fan status (and control)

Dell Inspiron 4000 (aka Latitude C600 aka Latitude C500) Mobile Pentium 3 600MHz

Mobility M3 (aka Mobility 128)

Append vga=792 to the kernel parameters for 1024x768x24 console

ESS Maestro 3 auto detected

No onboard network card but the dock 3c905C card works

I can only use the VESA video driver because I don't have an LCD (this is just a motherboard)

The ATI drivers don't seem to work unless there is an LCD.

Load the i8k module and then use i8k utils to control the fans. There is a plugin for gkrellm that lets you see cpu temp and fan status (and control)

Dell Latitude XPi P133ST

NeoMagic NM2070 (aka 128) 800x600

Append vga=771 to the kernel parameters for a nice console with clean fonts.

ESS audio needs this in the modules.autoload file:

```
sb io=0x230 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330 esstype=1688

opl3 io=0x388

mpu401 io=0x330 irq=7
```

To get 16-bit Video (something that can't be done in windows!!!)

```
#XF86Config:

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

   Modeline     "800x570"   35 800 816 944 968 570 572 574 599

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "noMMIO"                # [<bool>]

   Option      "mmio"

        Option     "internDisp"            # [<bool>]

        Option     "externDisp"            # [<bool>]

        Option     "LcdCenter"             # [<bool>]

        Option     "NoStretch"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        Option     "pciBurst"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "progLcdModeRegs"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "progLcdModeStretch"    # [<bool>]

        Option     "overrideValidateMode"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayMem"            # <i>

        #Option     "Interlace"             # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver       "neomagic"

   VendorName  "Neomagic Corporation"

   BoardName   "NM2070 [MagicGraph 128]"

   BusID       "PCI:0:7:0"

   

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth      16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes   "800x570"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Note it says 800x570. That is because the laptop is just a few KB short of having enough memory for 800x600x16 (cheap dell bastards!) so you will be missing 1cm from the bottom of your screen, but it is well worth it to have 16bit color.

It takes a while to probe the CMD643 IDE chipset during boot. (It displays some DMA timout errors) But these hdparm settings will let you get the max out of your drive.

all_args="-d1 -a1 -m16 -u1 -a64 -X mdma2"

everything compiled from stage1 (on another system of course!) with:

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387 -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4"

----------

## Gerator

I got a thinkpad 560z last week. It was a pain as I don't have the dock station so... I have no floppy, no cdrom, no net (I have an ethernet USB device)   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  . I bought an accesorie to plug the 2.5 HD to my desktop and started the trip.

I didn't have any problem at all, but then I had to set up sound   :Crying or Very sad: 

It was absolutly impossible to make the laptop work with alsa, but I managed to configure sound using the cs4232 module of the kernel. Everything else is working fine, except the infrared as I have had no time to test it (I don't use it though).

----------

## aCid420@tuxcafe

Hi I've an Alienware Area 51M, everything works great. My Radeon 9000 kicks butt, I can play quake3-osp and quake3-cpma without anyprobs...

Gentoo Simply Rocks....

----------

## Major Konig ZX-12R

Woot > Inspiron 8200

----------

## mslay

Dell Latitude C810, everything works well

----------

## viperlin

i have a very old Fujitsu Lifebook (see "my systems" link in my .sig for info.)

----------

## zez

I have a Toshiba Satellite 1115-S103 here.  Everything works  :Smile: 

----------

## hammer_jv

IBM T23 going strong for 18 months now.  I also had an IBM A31P  fully functional.

----------

## idoneus

i've got it installed on a compaq presario 2816EA.

and i just installed it on a 905EA (although it is a lot of pain with that one)

everything that is important is up and running.

i didn't play with usb or firewire and the like.

----------

## Stoffer

Dunno if anyone's still paying attention to this post, but I've got Gentoo working fairly well on an IBM Thinkpad T30.

----------

## jordant

I have a brand new Toshiba A10, and me and a guy from work have now got every piece of hardware working on it.  We're shortly going to post a list of all the patches and things we had to do in order to have the success we did.

It's a fun experience tho!

----------

## geertn

Running test4 now, works good, except for the framebuffer. 

speedstep works great now with the speedfreq ebuild smiler.se made/mentioned. Thanx for that.

It seems I can not control the fans with:

echo {0|3} > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN{0|1}/state

When I do `cat state` does change between off and on. The fans do go on when exceeding the trippoint, but I would like to be able to control them manually.

anyone else succeeding in this?

----------

## Joebel

Another succesfull install: Dell L400 (oldie, but goody)

It's a very small lightwieght laptop. Everything I threw at it seems to work.

- touchpad, usb mouse

- sound (crysla sound)

- internal nic and Ayaya wireless in PCMCIA-slot

- internal winmodem using ltmodem drivers

- USB memory sticks, pcmcia-harddrives.

- Apm power save functions.

I use a 2.4.22 kernel on it. Gentoo runs mighty fine on it.

Since it's only a p3-700 with 256 MB memory, I used distcc for all the emerges. So just about evereything was compiled on a 3 Ghz P4 with a Gb of memory, which helps.

Me happy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gkmac

Compaq Armada 7800 made in 1999 (I think) with Pentium II 300MHz, bought secondhand a few months back. Everything works except the WinModem, but being a broadband user I don't care about that!

Drifting slightly OT: Installing Gentoo was tricky since I could not get the PCMCIA Ethernet card to work with the LiveCD (1.4rc2) at all. So I had to do a scratch RedHat install (since RedHat's installation CD managed to work the card) on a small partiton, chroot from there to install Gentoo, then I changed the small RedHat partition into swap.

If only I knew about Knoppix at that time...

----------

## angill

Running a Winbook J4 2.4 gig laptop with a radeon 9000m and everything works beautifully for me. Dual booting with win2k for office integration but working on using wine to correct that in the near future.

----------

## heavyt

TiBook 867mhz Radeon 9000, runs fine except for poor color in images [/url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78714[url][/url]

----------

## cjr

Toshiba Satellite 2770 - havent tested TV-out, suspending/resuming, or the winmodem but `emerge ltmodem` should sort that last one out. You have to enable enable the SW Cursor  in xfree on the S3 Savage or you get a pointer in the middle of your screen that won't go away.

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

I've gotten Gentoo running perfectly on my IBM ThinkPad 600X... although setting up a PCMCIA network card in it has finally made me decide to get a new laptop... >_<

----------

## pem725

I've got a Dell 5100 running flawlessly with only one minor exception -- I don't use a modem so I don't know if the winmodem works.  The rest works so well that I felt compelled to write to the list.  Gentoo compiles pretty quickly on this thing but it does run a bit hot.  

Here are my details just in case anyone is interested:

P4-2.4 GHz

512MB RAM

40GB HD with DMA on

Radeon Mobility 7500

Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T

Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio Controller

D-Link DWL-520 PCMCIA WIFI card

running with:

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r5

gcc 3.2.3-r1

Xfree 4.3.0-r2

----------

## swingarm

Well seening how the original post was back in June I think that He/She might have already purchased one but I'll chime in anyways.

I just installed Gentoo 1.4 with a 2.6beta4 kernel on a Toshiba 1135-S125 Laptop and all is running good so far(I'm still installing stuff).  Here are the specs:

1.8Ghz P4 Celeron

8X DVD/24X CDRW

30GB Hard Drive

15" screen at 1024X768

Intel Video 32MB

Realtek 8139 Network

I don't what the modem is or if it works because I don't use it.  I will be, hopefully, trying Wireless via PCMCIA here in the next week or so.

----------

## treehugger

I have a toshiba satellite 2775xdvd and it works great with gentoo!  I've used debian before and the default font setup on gentoo somehow is much more beautiful in xfree.  No complaints about gentoo from me!   :Very Happy: 

The one little thing that I wish Linux would support better in general is hibernation.  Other than that, everthing works great on my laptop.

FYI, its a P3 650, 192 MB RAM.

----------

## the_wolf

I'm running Gentoo 1.4 on my Dell Latitude LSH 500ST (Ultra portable), and it's working perfectly  :Smile:  It's a pentium-3 500/128/40gig/lan/neomagic256av sound and video chipset.

it's just awesome   :Cool: 

----------

## r8dhex

My 3 yr old acer travelmate 603, works great. 

everything works, though some things are harder to get working

- the winmodem works, 

- the IR port works, i've tried it but i don't use it anymore, so i didn't bother installing the drivers

- the mach64 video works, using DRI cvs drivers + xvideo patch

----------

## Liathus

I have a toshiba 5105-s501 that works great now.  It was a bit interesting to get some of the stuff figured out, but its simple to setup now that I know the quirks.  The only thing that I havn't got to work on this system is the integrated smartmedia and secure digital slots.  I would like to get them working as I use a smartmedia digital camera and it would be quite convienient.  Oh well I always have my usb reader :)

----------

## pleban

I have Compaq Armada E500. Everything works, (including winmodem), but I had to tweak it a bit.

My major concern is graphics support. Mach64 is not supported by kernel framebuffer (works only in Vesa mode, which sucks). 

To enable hadware openGL I had to download drivers from

http://www.retinalburn.net/linux/dri_xv.html

They are not stable (X crashes when switched to console), but they work

----------

## Nylle

I run gentoo on a Toshiba Tecra 9000, and everything works great. Although I haven't tried the built in modem, but I never use a modem anymore.

----------

## pantherace

Older (p2-300) Works fine, I haven't (needed or tested) the modem (should work, does on a related model).<P>

2.5 hasn't worked with ACPI, but apm works (as well as this laptop supports: battery in 10% increments) <P>

http://kirk.math.twsu.edu/family/james/armada1700.html

----------

## xy77

I use Gentoo on a Dell Inspiron 4000. Didn't test the modem, everything else's fine. haven't tried framebuffers intensively yet.

- xy77

----------

## SmackMyBishop

Toshiba Libretto L5 with integrated 802.11b.

The only thing I haven't gotten working yet is 3D acceleration, although I think I'm making progress on that...

acpi, X, framebuffer, wifi, ethernet, pcmcia, etc all work perfectly.

[img:17f2cd5419]http://68.54.90.125/~smack/desktop.jpg[/img:17f2cd5419]

----------

## rico42

I got Gentoo and gnome up on a Sony Viao Athlon 1Ghz. It took a little while but its up and running great.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rafiosso

Toshiba Satellite A10-S103

Well, the basic laptop, but it works for me. I've  just bought it week ago and surprisngly everything seems to work (didn' use the modem). I had to surf a little to get the VGA dri work (Intel i852GM) but it's pefectly O.K. now.

----------

## Ladius

Gentoo works great on my Dell Inspiron 8200: 

1600x1200 framebuffer boots are totally kick ass and generally leave those who've never seen it with lower jaws standing in large puddles of drool.

I've got a second hard drive (TOSHIBA MK6022GAX) which detects with no problems, the 4-pin firewire works great (firewire itself still hicupps sometimes but I've found that to be universal and not related to the laptop).

I've not tried the built-in modem and I didn't get the dell truemoble b/g mini-pci card since I knew it wouldn't work in linux.  I burn cd-rom's and rip dvd for stock footage shoots flawlessly.

All and all its all good!

 :D [/list]

----------

## chicco

Almost everything works on my Asus L3 (1.6GHz P4, 512MB, 40GB HD, 1400x1050): video, framebuffer, ethernet, usb, firewire, touchpad, audio, pccard, internal modem. IrDA is only SIR and I didn't try the buttons.

----------

## lan4t

I have gentoo working on a couple of older laptops I got from dumpster diving.

HP OmniBook 7100 (PII 266) 

pcmcia, sound, video, tv out, usb, and irda all works fine.

Suspend and resume works.  Suspend to disk works through the bios.  You have to set the bios to suspend to disk on power button or lid close.

I originally installed gentoo on this before 1.0.  Have been working since.

Toshiba Portege 3110CT (PII 300)

pcmcia, sound, video, ethernet, and usb works.

Suspend and resume works.  I read somewhere that suspend to disk works but never tried.  I compiled the kernel toshiba laptop support.  This thing is kinda fun...you can turn the cpu fan on and off with it.

Haven't played with irda, and never tried the lucent winmodem.

This thing has a big dongle that has all the normal ports (serial, parallel, vga, audio, keyboard, and ethernet).  I have tried disconnecting and reconnecting this dongle while it's running.  The ethernet driver goes nuts when you unplug this big dongle.  I haven't found any nice solution to this except for building the driver as module and unload it if you ever need to disconnect the dongle.

Installing on this was a bitch.  It doesn't have a built in cd drive so I have to use a pcmcia cd drive.  Boot with dos and the driver for the pcmcia cdrom and loadlin kernel and ramdisk from there.  The gentoo cd (1.4_rc4) have pcmcia support but doesn't load it early enough to support pcmcia cdrom before mounting the cloop image so I couldn't use it to bootstrap.  I ended up compiling my own 2.4.20 kernel and use the ramdisk image from debian woody cd to bootstrap (the default kernel from woody won't let me chroot.  this shouldn't happen!).  In the bios setup there's an option to boot from network.  Maybe I should try that sometimes.

-lan

----------

## d3vlin

Promedion 5600DS: 

2.8Ghz P4, 1024Mb DDR, 

128Mb ATI radeon 9000, 1600x1200 TFT

60Gb HDD, DVD/CDRW(24x) combo

Gentoo runs just fine on this killer thing using the vanilla kernels. Gentoo-sources wouldn't boot out of the box, prolly because of some i845E chipset issue. got all hardware working except for the stuff I didn;t try yet: firewire/irda/modem. 

the framebuffer (bootsplash thingie) only works if memory is set to 768; 1024Mb gives me a black screen; so I decided to remove that again (hey I want my 1024Mb for which I payed  :Smile: 

I wonder if there's any support software for the volume buttons on front of the notebook...

----------

## jay

Got everything working on my ASUS M2 Notebook including the winmodem.

----------

## k-dub

I've got a 1.2 GHz P3 Dell Inspiron 8100 with the 64MB ATi Radeon 7500 M graphics card. I've got everything working wonderfully except the 3Com modem and the Firewire port (never tried). The only catch is that I can't upgrade XFree86 to 4.3 - I get a "driver version mismatch" error. If only I hadn't bought that D-Link DWL-AG650 wireless card, I would be in heaven.

----------

## Sieg

I've had it running perfectly fine on a Dell Inspiron 3800, as well as an Inspiron 5500. The 5500 at the time required some patches for the network card to work, but I think it's in the kernel now (don't have that Laptop anymore unfortunately). I remember having a lot of issues at the time with an IBM laptop that had an ALi chipset (forgot the model), but that was about 8 months ago. Driver support must have also gotten better for that since then.

----------

## asph

i had a hp omnibook 5700ctx running gentoo 1.2

now it's broken :/ but well, it was kinda old

----------

## Sequentious

 *k-dub wrote:*   

> I've got a 1.2 GHz P3 Dell Inspiron 8100 with the 64MB ATi Radeon 7500 M graphics card. I've got everything working wonderfully except the 3Com modem and the Firewire port (never tried). The only catch is that I can't upgrade XFree86 to 4.3 - I get a "driver version mismatch" error. If only I hadn't bought that D-Link DWL-AG650 wireless card, I would be in heaven.

 

Are you speaking of dri/drm driver version mismatches? That is known and handled. remove dri/drm support from your kernel and emerge xfree-drm with VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in your make.conf

development-series kernels have the newer drm modules (for when 2.6 is stable)

I'm not sure why kernels like gentoo-, pfeifer-, gaming-, or gs- sources havent tried to patch them in.

----------

## mvc

i'm using gentoo on a toshiba sattelite pro 4340. Everything works (usb,sound,modem,pcmcia,infrared,hibernation,mouse, ...).

marco

----------

## Douwedabbert

I have almost everything working on my Maxdata3100X notebook (P4,sis650). 

I didn't have a chance to test the PCMCIA, IRDA and Firewire, but modules loaded correctly so I don't expect big problems here.

I'm now trying kernel 2.6-test4. Everything's ok except for the modem.

it's a pleasant surptise, Gentoo works even better then on my VIA800EPIA desktop.

regards, 

Douwedabbert

----------

## Sionnach

HP Omnibook XE2 (Celeron 433Mhz) working just fine here. Did a practice on it before I did my main system and it worked off the bat.

----------

## lx90

iBook2 Loves Gentoo ... This way U have the power of the PPC architecture, all support and mac functions and buttons working nicely, with a very good notebook (added 512M to the initial 12" iBook original specifications - total 640Mb), at a very good price and until today i have nothing to complain about it. Both Gentoo-PPC team work (Nice Work guys! and thanks for the IRC patiance of all the Op's) and the hardware.

# cat /proc/cpuinfo 

cpu             : 750FX

temperature     : 36-38 C (uncalibrated)

clock           : 700MHz

revision        : 2.2 (pvr 7000 0202)

bogomips        : 1389.36  

machine         : PowerBook4,3

motherboard     : PowerBook4,3 MacRISC2 MacRISC Power Macintosh

board revision  : 00000000

detected as     : 257 (iBook 2 rev. 2)

pmac flags      : 0000000b

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 640MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

ps: just for the record with more than one year the first 1.2-rcXX realease is now a strong rock solid updated system :> in ~ppc build.

```

```

----------

## krunk

Dell 4150

32mb Radeon M7

1150 Wireless 

3com modem

UXGA screen

WinModem

Everything working except winmodem which would work with a kernel compiled w/o preemptive option, but I don't need it. Have installed several distros on it without a hitch.

----------

## barmalini

 *barmalini wrote:*   

> First update on my previous post.
> 
> 1. USB works just fine.
> 
> 2. CD recorder works too.
> ...

 

1. Got to work link with Sony Clie.

2. No luck with the card reader yet  :Sad: 

3. Infra Red emerged on the list of things to be done.

----------

## hamster

Hp Omnibook XE4100

Works just fine. (Haven't tested the modem thoug).

Cel 1.13GHz

128MB Ram

20GB Hd

S3Savage video

via sound

8xDVD

Gentoo 1.4

----------

## daha

Im thinking to buy Dell Inspiron 1100. 

Does it have any compatibility problems with gentoo?

----------

## sputnik1969

I've got a fully working Gentoo 1.4 on my IBM Thinkpad 760XL (P166MMX/48MB EDO/2,1 GB HD/ESS-Soundchip/3com-PCMCIA-Network/33k-Modem), but it needs a Vesa-Bios-Extender (started with DOS) 'cause the Trident GFX-Chip doesn't work correct with the Trident-Framebuffer and XFree86 newer than 3.3.6. But it runs much smoother now (I've used a SuSE 7.3 on it before, which was much slower).

----------

## zengeek

I got my HP Omnibook 6000 working fine...

ATI Rage Mobility P/M Video

CDR

Netgear 401 Wireless

built in network

maestro ess 3 sound

having just made the switch from Red Hat...I'm very very happy with everything

----------

## BigBear

Installed on IBM Thinkpad T20.  Just be aware to disable the ACPI function or the LAN card won't work.

----------

## ChopChopMasterOnion

I have one of each, both are fully functional.

----------

## Rroet

I'm running Linux on a Gericom Webshox 1101 or 1105 (can't exactly remember).. 

it's working completely.

I had some issues installing the slrm winmodem, but that's working now as well. FIR / IRDA both work, sis900 nic works, sis630 video works (with some HEAVY modifications.) I3331e94 works as well  :Wink: 

that's about it. The only thing that does not and will not work is the propriety special MP3 player on the front of the box. it runs directly to a Fat formatted D: drive and reads mp3 off of that.(it has to be configured with windows software to do so)..

----------

## BurnedOutGeek

I have an IBM Thinkpad a31p and an a30p.  Both run Gentoo like they were born to do it.

Mark

----------

## seltrus

i had a fully working ibm a21m, but now i have a fully working ibm r40.  beautiful box, i think.

----------

## JoaoRafael

I have a Sony en tested it with 2.6GRV-670 with:

P4 2.6 - 512 MB

2.6 kernel

ACPI

SonyPI (control screen brightness and other things)

ALSA sound (intel8x0)

Magic Gate (usb-storage)

Synaptics Touchpad

ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility (ati-driver)

CDRW/DVD-ROM - Cannot play Music CDs. CDRW was working with 2.4 kernel, but I haven't tested it with 2.6.

Winmodem - The proprietary driver (HSF modem, I think), does not work with preemtible kernel, it seems....

----------

## JoaoRafael

I have a Sony en tested it with 2.6GRV-670 with:

P4 2.6 - 512 MB

2.6 kernel

ACPI

SonyPI (control screen brightness and other things)

ALSA sound (intel8x0)

Magic Gate (usb-storage)

Synaptics Touchpad

ATI Radeon 9000 Mobility (ati-driver)

CDRW/DVD-ROM - Cannot play Music CDs. CDRW was working with 2.4 kernel, but I haven't tested it with 2.6.

Winmodem - The proprietary driver (HSF modem, I think), does not work with preemtible kernel, it seems....

----------

## Iron_Mike

ttx Intel P4 1.8Ghz

everything is fine for now  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Toshiba Satellite 2410: everything works but I haven't tried SD reader (dunno), firewire (it should works) and hibernation/supend.

Paolo

----------

## My_World

Proline 3800 Laptop

384Mb Ram, Celeron 1100Mhz, etc, etc, running Gentoo only.

Everything worked witht the least bit of effort, USB modem going, USB digicam, everything going 100%

 :Razz: 

----------

## snekiepete

I am using a HugeBee from internetishop.com. very compatible hardware, and more customizable than a corporate laptop(dell, toshiba, etc...)

----------

## spekulatius

again a dell inspiron 8200 which runs perfectly with all its hardware.

----------

## cry4dawn

well im glad to say after 2 weeks and a bit of help and research i have my toshiba satellite 2805-s401 running perfectly using the 2.6 test 4 kernal. the only parts i struggled with were the xconfig for the savage vid card and sound. that sounds working great but has to be manually started for each login but hey only a matter of time.

----------

## twanduis

Compaq EVO N1005V with Gentoo 1.4, running kernel 2.5.72, runs perfectly, although ati video card is not getting max. fps. Not tested the modem, but usb and firewire works great.

PS Good support from compaq, after 5 months my powersuply cable was worn out (lying on the floor), i got a new one within 3 working days......  :Exclamation: 

----------

## zerb

compaq nx9005 running fine with 2.4.22-ac3 kernel. it took a little bit of fiddling here and there but after two days everything works fine.

----------

## MADcow

i have a dell inspiron 4000 for my notebook. everything works, even down to controling of individual fans, via I8K.

but the GFXcard sucks (8 meg ATi Rage) because ATi drivers blow.

----------

## thundersteele

Sony Vaio Z1RA Centrino Laptop

Kernel 2.6

Pentium M Speedstep etc works

PCMCIA Slot detected

set screen brightness etc. works

DVD-CDRW detected properly, don't tried it yet

Having Problems with:

USB, working with 2.4 Kernel, not with 2.6, seems to be problem with my config.

Framebuffer, also 2.6 issue, 2.4 working fine

Centrino Wlan Card: Still waiting for Intel to release some drivers

Sound: also 2.6 problem, I will try now using emerged alsa-drivers

Update: got FB to work, vesafb will do so, radeonfb not until now in 2.6

USB seems to work, at least lsusb finds my printer when connecting it, perhaps it is just the KDE Infocenter that isn't able to detect the USB Bus

----------

## Mayhem

I'm happy to report i've got my toshiba satellite 2550 cdt up and running. Sadly, the mainboard is broken so i'm limited to the 64mb it has onboard. 

Haven't bothered for the modem though since i'm on cable. Next challenge will e to get my "El Cheapo" wireless lan card up.  :Wink: 

----------

## kevmille

I am running Gentoo on a Dell Inspirion 8100 notebook.  Installing was not that bad though the pcmcia card was not detected during the install.  I still have some problems:

1.  I can't get my notebook to detect my USB printer.  Seems a lot of guys are having this problem.

2.  I cannot get my laptop power management to work.  Hence, I have no idea how long my battery will last.  From a couple forums, I heard that the work around is not really worth the work and effort.  Creates more problems than solutions.

3.  KDE is great but...

4.  KMyFirewall still does not work properly.

These are just minor problems which I will enjoy trying to solve.

----------

## tiktak

I'm running Gentoo on my Toshiba Satellite 1110-Z20.

I've managed to get all of the hardware running (except for the modem - which I havent tried at all because I won't ever need it).

----------

## `djinn`

I installed Gentoo on my Compaq 705US and it works flawlessly.

the external SVGA port works so I can hook up to a projector   :Razz: 

the brightness on the screen works, the power management works great! Thanks to ACPI!! I have a Netgear MA401 PCMCIA wifi card that does great. I use pcmcia-cs rather than the kernel's goodies. Also using swsusp. 

I installed on a DELL Inspiron 1100 for a friend... OMG!!   :Twisted Evil:  It was the biggest pain to get the power management working on it. There was a different DSDT table that needed to be passed as the initrd. After a few days the laptop was fully functional.

----------

## guni

Toshiba Satellite 2140CDS very old one  :Razz:  everything works except for the modem but i dont use it neway....

cant help u out with new laptops 

peace guni

----------

## gvrijswijk

Got a FujitsuSiemens Amilo D7830 almost fully working. Going to give the modem and the external vga a try. Will keep you posted here...

----------

## didl

I am running GENTOO on an IBM Thinkpad T30 and everything works just fine -

uncluding the Winmodem.

 :Razz: 

----------

## ffderrickg

Works great on my Omnibook 4150. Using Wireless pcmcia with a compact flash dlink 660 and pcmcia adapter. gss 2.4 kernel and pcmcia recongnized it during the first reboot. The laptop is a little slow with 

500 mghz, but the 2.6 kernel seems to run much faster. If only I could get my apps to work without recompiling the whole machine. It takes a while. Good Luck

----------

## hgomersall

 *kevmille wrote:*   

> I am running Gentoo on a Dell Inspirion 8100 notebook.  Installing was not that bad though the pcmcia card was not detected during the install.  I still have some problems:
> 
> 1.  I can't get my notebook to detect my USB printer.  Seems a lot of guys are having this problem.
> 
> 2.  I cannot get my laptop power management to work.  Hence, I have no idea how long my battery will last.  From a couple forums, I heard that the work around is not really worth the work and effort.  Creates more problems than solutions.
> ...

 I too have an inspiron 8100. The power applet in gnome works beautifully, dunno what I did to make it work so well, but it is possible to get power info.

Also, I have firewire working nicely with a ide-firewire bridge on the end connected to a CD writer. In fact, everything i want to work, works. fantastic.

----------

## hgomersall

 *kevmille wrote:*   

> I am running Gentoo on a Dell Inspirion 8100 notebook.  Installing was not that bad though the pcmcia card was not detected during the install.  I still have some problems:
> 
> 1.  I can't get my notebook to detect my USB printer.  Seems a lot of guys are having this problem.
> 
> 2.  I cannot get my laptop power management to work.  Hence, I have no idea how long my battery will last.  From a couple forums, I heard that the work around is not really worth the work and effort.  Creates more problems than solutions.
> ...

 I too have an inspiron 8100. The power applet in gnome works beautifully, dunno what I did to make it work so well, but it is possible to get power info.

Also, I have firewire working nicely with a ide-firewire bridge on the end connected to a CD writer. In fact, everything i want to work, works. fantastic.

----------

## jebalunode

I have installed Gentoo Linux on a Sony Vaio GT100 laptop. I recommend using the ac-sources version rc2-ac3 or even mm-sources. Every device works except for the internal mini pci wireless card and some problems with the cd sound channel.  No sound  comes from this channel (can play music cds but no sound output) even though I have installed alsa sucessfully and unmuted the cd sound channel. I suspect it has to do with the dvd+/- rw drive. I would appreciate any comments on how to fix this problem.  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## tiktak

...why don't you just .ogg all your audio CDs?  :Wink:    CDs suck anyway. You don't need the audio channel to extract the audio data, it is read directly (isn't it?).

Other than that, no clue...  :Very Happy:  (does it work in Windows??)

----------

## sirwally

vprMatrix 185A5

Everything works (except suspend with ACPI, of course).

I haven't tried to install the modem yet as I haven't had a need for it.

----------

## daff

'Old' (2 years) Toshiba Satellite 3000-100 with nvidia GeForce2go, working flawlessly (but never bothered with the 'winmodem', don't need that crap).

----------

## DeFuser

I have a gericom Webboy XL (Pentium3 1,1GHz). Everything works + 3d support. Winmodem might work, but I never tried.

----------

## wire

another thinkpad 600e. got everything working eventually.

-kai

----------

## der bastler

Read my signature:

An ASUS L3500D named "Defiant"

* gentoo kernel, XFree86 4.3.0, KDE 3.1

* OpenOffice -well, I still need version 1.1 in german language...

* K3B -no problems, fast CD burning

* MATLAB/SIMULINK -easy installation, no problems

* I wrote my lab thessis with "Kile" (LaTeX): A+  :Very Happy: 

This was my first Gentoo Linux system, it's running perfectly (ok, there were some problems concerning the SiS GPU). Btw: until then I used Debian, but only for testing purposes/small mp3 platforms. Therefore I'd say gentoo is ready for beginners who are willing to learn.

Other systems:

My old PC (P166, 64MB, Intel AN430TX with onboard graphics and sound), now computer of my parents, runs Gentoo with XFree86 4.3.0 and XFce4. It's named "Voyager".

My new PC (Athlon XP2500+ Barton, 512MB, ASUS A7N8X, ASUS GF2GTS) waits for it's Gentoo Linux system. It's name: "Enterprise".  :Very Happy: 

I'm still looking for informations about the nforce2 chipset.  :Question: 

----------

## cARNESiEL

Hello all, I use my first gentoo ever on my Medion MD 6200 Notebook.

Did the whole from stage 1     :Twisted Evil:  .  Most important hardware is running fine, wireless lan and additional keys are not working   :Rolling Eyes:   but will be solved soon too. Hope so.

And last: its damn fast and pretty nice to use.   :Razz: 

----------

## hulmeman

Has anyone managed to get Via Arenas' 3D accelleration working on integrated Savage cards?

re this:

http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=296

Baz[/url]

----------

## System_Failure

i used to have an I8k2 (Dell inspiron 8200). got everything working great on that.

....but then a "big gulp" of CodeRed decided it wanted to meet my laptop up close and personal..... luckily i have the completecare plan for it so dell sent me a brand new laptop, but...

this time they send me a I8k5 and i'm not used to it yet so it is being a jerk to get setup. i have sound through the speakers but not the headphones. i have X but no HA so no OpenGL so no games and no editing(i do 3d rendering), so i REALLY want to get that working. and last but not least my wireless card isn't supported yet(TrueMobile 1300 aka broadcom 4306 chipset) i'm trying to help the dev team at SF with their driver for this chipset. so long story short it works but i'm working on it to make it better  :Wink: 

PS anyone with info on any of that that PM me PLEASE!!!

----------

## renumerator42

I am running a p4 laptop made by hugebee from internetishop.com.  It works beautifully.  I have acpi working and all.  Only thing left to do is get drm working for the video card (a bios bug may be a culprit here)

----------

## wim

toshiba 4070 cdt, everything works, but i don't use the modem, so i don't really know about this...

i have a xircom 10/100 cardbus ethernet adapter in it, works aswell, but not with gentoo boot cd (don't know for the latest >1.4 cd's) (needs yenta).

----------

## digitalb0y

I have Got Gentoo working Flawlessly on my Dell Latitude CPx P3-750. My  third Distro (and Best so far) on my laptop with little work about as easy as my desktop, Also have had  first Mandrake 8.0 then Libranet-Debian\GNU. and now GENTOO.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zuigzoen

i've installed gentoo on my old compaq pressario 17xl380 everything worked fine except for the nic and winmodem. Never got those to work. but a 3com pcmcia card did the trick for my internet connection

I'm now in the process of installing gentoo 1.4 on my acer aspire 1304lc, which is fully supporterd for as far is i can tell at the moment. I'll edit this post when my installation is complete. And that could take slightly longer than forever.. Whatever it compiles while i sleep.

The next one will be a powerbook. I have read a lot about those laptops and almost everybody is very content with them.

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Okay, I'm in no mood to go through 9 pages. So, can somebody answer my question? I need a laptop that can do some light gaming like PlanetSide on medium settings, and is also great with Gentoo. Any ideas?

----------

## Suicidal

The only thing I havent looked @ yet is the winmodem, and so far I have no desire to. I mainly built This laptop for network administration as my personal portable station. Everything installed fine. I didnt have any more headaches on  this computer than my standard workstations, except I didnt have to dig through the forums too much.

----------

## jay

Since kernel 2.4.22 the acpi4asus is part of it. This means all ASUS and Mediaon Laptop users are able to use all those fancy multimedia keys and LEDs via gkrellm or other scripts. More info here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi4asus/

----------

## tarwin

I´ve got a Sharp Actius A280 working with Gentoo...

Everything runs exect for the Winmodem. 

I didn´t bother installing that  :Smile: 

Well nevertheless... its cool that openoffice only needs 40 seconds to start 

(366Mhz PII in Enlightenment)  :Smile: 

----------

## splatnix

Gentoo is working great on my Dell Latitude CPi-A400 - and after a stage 1 install this thing is better/faster than it's ever been with any other distro.

PII-400, 256MB RAM, 30GB hdd

working devices:

- NeoMagic 256AV chipset works fine (sound, video)

- Netgear FA510 10/100 PCMCIA NIC 

- Netgear MA401 802.11B PCMCIA NIC

- ZOOM PCMCIA v.90 winmodem (don't have it with me atm, but it works)

I haven't yet attempted to do IrDA -> Alcatel 715/Siemens S55 -> GPRS yet (still need to go forum trolling for info), but I can confirm the IrDA is working (syncing with HS Visor).

So far there isn't anything I haven't been able to do, including Starcraft via wine.

----------

## sventek

Gentoo works on my IBM T40.

That INCLUDES the wlan card. I spent the extra $50 and bought the good card that works in most centrino laptops, the cisco 350 card.

----------

## Thulle

Works with 2Belkin pcmcia network cards on a Siemens Nixdorf PCD-4ND (486 75MHz).. compiling takes it's time and an emerge rsync takes some hours... but it's working  :Smile: 

----------

## adammorley

if nobody else posted this, i run a thinkpad t21 2647-5AU:

850 piii

intel eepro100

xircom modem (works with the winmodem driver diddys)

1400x1050 lcd (14.1")

its pretty nice except the keyboards on laptops just mess up my wrists big time.

all the hardware works, no isa stuff.

----------

## axses

dell inspiron 5100

Bios A23 

cpu : 2.8 ghz

ram 1gb ddr 

net : broadcom 

happy ? : After getting it all to work , YES , I love it. 

WOrking : 

xfree-drm on radeon 7500 mobility

fps = 1300 - 1500 

acpi with dsdt patch from source forge. 

standby etc works nicely + battery monitor ( you get my drift)

usb2 and firewire devices with nicely ( ext hard drives etc )

My 2 cents 

 :Razz: 

----------

## snutte

Acer Travelmate 52X works perfect. Running gentoo on my 522txv.

----------

## schnelle

i have a Centrino Laptop the ASUS M2400N and it's working fine beside the WLAN-Module from Intel, but this is a known problem. 

Greets Markus

----------

## anubis01

I have a HP Omnibook 510 Laptop and as far as I can tell Gentoo works flawlessly on my laptop.

I had some problems with the i810 Chip but after I recompiled my kernel everything worked just fine!   :Very Happy: 

- Anubis

----------

## swordsaintzero

IBM T23 

pcmcia hotswapping 

wifi with orinoco silver card

framebuffer with vesfb

sound with alsa

s video out 

xfree 4.3 

kernel 2.6 test 8 soon to be 9

the only thing that doesnt work on this box is the lucent winmodem which is supported but the lucent package does NOT work with the 2.6 kernel. the binary that the package is a wrapper to is actually closed source produced by lucent and it hasnt been changed to work with any kernel but the 2.4 series. Email from the lucent dev list to prove it  :Sad: 

----------

## Void Main

Acer Aspire 1312XC

Everything runs fine, modem not tested (but conexant modem - i think it will run with the linuxant driver).

The integrated video adapter (Pro Savage) doesn't run with any savage driver, had to use the vesa driver but it is fast enough.

The special buttons for email etc. also doesn't run but I think it is no problem for the Guru's  :Wink: 

----------

## Glasswalker

Hey I just got my Sony Vaio F290 fully functional (well i don't use the modem so i don't know about that) under Gentoo 1.4 I was quite amazed that the sound and video are now fully supported now since when i tried to put v1.3 on it failed utterly

[img:8e658def4e]http://www.realmsguard.com/my.desktop.small.png[/img:8e658def4e]

High Res Screenshot

----------

## axses

Your desktop looks nice , is that fluxbox ? If it is , how do you create icons on 

the desktop , i switched to fluxbox 2 days ago and dont know much about it ..

Thx

----------

## PoolSnoopy

Gentoo running fine here on a IBM Thinkpad A31

kernel: 2.6.0-test8

misc. software:

vmware 4.0

openoffice 1.1

Xfce 4.0

XFree86 4.2.1

Mozilla 1.4

wine 20030408 running Lotus Notes R5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gentoo rulez!

----------

## xentric

I've got it all running on a Asus L8400 K !

It's just the damned ESS winmodem that won't work... 

but don't need it anyway   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sucker

I use a Compaq Armada e500. Works perfect, besides some strange things in gkrellm.   :Wink: 

----------

## prometheus0815

I'm successfully running Gentoo 1.4 on my Asus L3500D (Mobile Athlon XP 2000+, 512 MB RAM , 40 GB HDD, Toshiba DVD/CD-RW-drive, USB 2.0, SiS 740 Chipset & Graphics, SiS 900 NIC, SiS 7012 Sound, ACPI only, Logitech optical notebook wheel mouse).

After a couple of experiments, I found kernel 2.6.0-test9-mm1 to support everything "out of the box", running stable so far. Additionally, I use the cpufreq daemon (cpufreqd) for automatically scaling the processor speed dependant on system load, and of course the acpid for accessing hotkeys, mail- and WiFi-LEDs, hardware and battery info, fan speed and power management.

The latest drivers for the SiS graphics plus a super neat config graphical tool for changing the settings are available at http://www.winischhofer.net

Gnome 2.4 mail notifier and battery monitor work fine, only the battery monitor claimed "battery fully charged" even when empty, so I switched this notification off. Since I'm using kernel 2.6, the memory usage display of Gnome's system monitor is broken. If anyone has an idea how to fix it, please send me a message.

If you are interested in any of my config files, feel free to contact me as well.

----------

## der bastler

 *prometheus0815 wrote:*   

> After a couple of experiments, I found kernel 2.6.0-test9-mm1 to support everything "out of the box", running stable so far. Additionally, I use the cpufreq daemon (cpufreqd) for automatically scaling the processor speed dependant on system load, and of course the acpid for accessing hotkeys, mail- and WiFi-LEDs, hardware and battery info, fan speed and power management.

 

Now, that's interesting! I have an ASUS L3500D, too (refer to my post some pages ago), using ordinary Gentoo-sources plus Thomas' drivers. But I didn't dare to use cpufreq --good to have a test person.  :Wink: 

Seems I have to compile a new kernel...

----------

## dammitjanet

Got a Compaq Armada M700 happily running Gentoo 2.4.20 kernel from 1.4 release.

----------

## volospin

Got a Sharp PC-A250 working with Gentoo 1.4

P2 300

128MB RAM

6G Harddisk (half for Windows 2000, half for Linux)

Realtek 8139A LAN

PCTel 789 (haven't get it working)

Panasonic 808A External CDROM with KME KXLC005 PC Card

-Os, 2.4.20-r8 Gentoo Source, XFree + XFce

----------

## s1rJc

Sony VAIO Z505RX with Gentoo working as a charm.  I use it as a "thin client" with WiFi for both my Linux workstation and Windoze PC

----------

## kwiqsilver

If you want to buy a notebook with gentoo installed:

http://www.qlilinuxpc.com/products/laptops/index.html

They even donate $20 per PC ordered with Gentoo (and they'll support Gentoo on your PC, quite useful if you're new to notebooks and their quirkiness).

I've had Gentoo (and before that Debian) working perfectly on my notebook, a Compaq Presario PIII-1066MHz, with a mobile Radeon chip, firewire, usb, integrated intel e100 nic, i8xx sound, and a PCcard 802.11b netgear ma401.

There's a winmodem in there somewhere, but I don't have a dial-up account, and everybody I know has broadband and a switch (or hub). I read that some people even got it working though.

With notebooks going more towards standardized parts, it's getting easier to get them to work properly.

----------

## am_dragon

My first install of Gentoo was on a Dell Latitude cpi.  It's a PIII 400 Mhz notbook.  I'm running it closed/headless behind my desk.  It just Streams Shoutcast to my stereo using XMMS... Works great!!  

I just wish I could start the stream from the command line.  Then I could just SSH in and I wouldn't even have to run xwindows.

----------

## PaRaNo

gentoo runs, also on my Medion 7438 pretty fine...

----------

## hook

 *kwiqsilver wrote:*   

> If you want to buy a notebook with gentoo installed:
> 
> http://www.qlilinuxpc.com/products/laptops/index.html
> 
> They even donate $20 per PC ordered with Gentoo (and they'll support Gentoo on your PC, quite useful if you're new to notebooks and their quirkiness).
> ...

 

GREAT!!! thanks for the link  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lude

 *am_dragon wrote:*   

> My first install of Gentoo was on a Dell Latitude cpi.  It's a PIII 400 Mhz notbook.  I'm running it closed/headless behind my desk.  It just Streams Shoutcast to my stereo using XMMS... Works great!!  
> 
> I just wish I could start the stream from the command line.  Then I could just SSH in and I wouldn't even have to run xwindows.

 

"mpg123" 

I got Gentoo on my Inspiron 8200. Every last bit, including the Truemobile 1180 works flawlessly.  :Smile: 

----------

## jasewong

i have tried gentoo on my hp omnibook 500.  works perfect.  very old however.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## torradan

Just picked up a new laptop, and retired the one I posted about quite some time ago.

HP Pavillion ze4560us (working on a tight budget, went for bang-for-the-buck and think I got pretty lucky).

Anyways...came out of the box with this config:

mobile AMD XP 2500+

ATI Radeon graphics

512 megs o' ram

dvd/cd-rw

firewire/usb

integrated 10/100

integrated Broadcom 54g wireless

lots of pretty blue lights

So far I have everything working except:

- integrated wireless (which doesn't work on anything - have an 

  orinoco gold card on the way)

- volume controls using the little buttons

- power management (ACPI kills it, going to mess with it later)

- little scrollbar on the side of the touchpad, that operates much like the

  wheel on a wheelmouse

Running 2.4.22, XFree 4.3.0-r3, and loads of other stuff.

X took a little messing with to run, since I've never used X w/ a radeon card, much less a mobility version of it.

----------

## binny

yeah, my Dell Inspiron 8600 runs Gentoo... More details on http://130.104.153.59:8080/htdocs/index.jsp?page=dell (warning, it is only available between 9.30 am and 5.00 pm (GMT+1))

Centrino 1.5Ghz

1GB ram

GeForce FX5650 128 MB

DVD+RW

WSXGA monitor (up to 1680x1050)

----------

## imckee

I've had Gentoo up and running on my HP Pavilion ZE4300 since May.  Love it!

mobile AMD Athlon XP 1800+

320MB RAM (64MB stolen by Radeon IGP 320M)

20GB slow-ass hard drive

15-inch 1024x786 lcd

sexy synaptics pad

----------

## blacknova

Got Gentoo working beautifully on a Compaq Presario 2172US:

- ATI Radeon IGP 320 works 100%, including DRI and 3D hardware acceleration

- ACPI works 100%, including fully working software suspend

- WinModem works (with binary drivers)

- PC Card slot works perfectly

- Temperature sensors (CPU and harddrive), fan control, etc. all works

- CPU scaling can't be controled from Linux (haven't actually tried to get this working)

- Battery life of ~4 to 4.5 hours

- All ports, onboard ethernet, USB, etc. works perfectly

- Extra buttons (volume buttons on side, 5 internet buttons on top) work with the addition of the omnibook module

- Touchpad fully functional

- Sound works perfectly with OSS drivers

Setting up this laptop was a pain in the a$$, but all the hardware is supported in one form or another.  I can probably give instructions to configure similar laptops, as it was FAR from straight forward.  But with all the hardware working, it's well worth the investment.

----------

## pengie

 :Question:  I need to find out if gentoo can be installed on a toshiba satelite pro te 2300.

I've tried redhat, mandrake and suse and didn't work. If it does work is it easy to install?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## wrs4

1. You can get Sony batteries from just about anywhere.  google search for your particular brand of Vaio (e.g., in my case, PCG-505GX).

2. Someone showed me a URL where the PCG-505GX can support 20 gig and 40 gig drives.  I haven't tried it, but I have replaced my schizo 2 gig drive with a 6 gig drive.

3. For hardware suspend, search for a utility called lphdisk.  The basic procedure is create a partition of size roughly equivalent to RAM + Video Memory + 2 Megs, set it to type a0 (IBM Thinkpad Hibernation) and run lphdisk.  I can confirm it works on mine under Windows 98 and Red Hat 7.2, 7.3, and 9 (will try gentoo when I have time).

4. Loss of network wakeup is apparently a function of a change made to APM.  According to someone I know who works at Red Hat, the version of APM in Red Hat 6.2 (which worked perfectly for me) was different from the one presently used.  The current solution is to restart pcmcia services on wakeup (annoying, and I'd like a better solution).

----------

## InterD

I have a compaq presario 2700 working w/out the modem working (haven't got around to configuring it).

----------

## juliancoccia

IBM ThinkPad i Series 1300 1171 370. 

Everything works just fine, built in modem, LAN, apm, etc.

----------

## SuperLag

Dell Inspiron 2650C here, and everything works well.  That includes the crappy Winmodem.  :Smile: 

----------

## fatalglitch

I have a Hewlett-Packard Pavilion ze5570us laptop working very nicely on Gentoo. I'm using kernel 2.6.2 and have almost full support except for the ati drivers for the Graphics card and I'm using the Linuxant driverloader for my Broadcom wireless...(soon to try out the ndiswrapper from sourceforge).... any questions, feel free to email me. 

Tom Callahan

(tcalla3 AT comast DOT net)

----------

## Guybrush

Just everything works on my IBM Thinkpad T23 (1100 MHz PIII-M). Even the winmodem should work (but I don't need it, so I didn't configure it, although it should work with the ltmodem driver)

----------

## lipton

Dell Inspiron 2600... working like a charm running 2.4.22-gentoo-r5 kernel. Use it mostly for hotspot access. The hardest thing to get working was the network (internal nic with a pcmcia wireless card >_<). This was the first time I got gentoo working on ANY of my PCs   :Surprised: 

----------

## jmpnz

Dell Inspirion 8100 with GForce 2 Go.   It performs beautifully.

----------

## kwiqsilver

 *blacknova wrote:*   

> Got Gentoo working beautifully on a Compaq Presario 2172US:
> 
> ...
> 
> - ACPI works 100%, including fully working software suspend
> ...

 

Where are you getting acpi support from? I've tried the acpi in kernel 2.4.22 and it doesn't detect my battery, the AC adapter, fans, etc.

----------

## archimede

To  all the owners of these  fully working notebook with kernel 2.6.x:

Is somebody able to suspend/resume ?

I have a Gateway 450xl. I am running 2.6.3mm2 and everything works fine (I mean everything, I can also rescale frequency using the governors in /sys). Of course, I cannot resume suspend from ACPI (I can suspend I cannot resume). If I compile APM, I can resume, but everything is really slow afterward.

----------

## mr_cheez

My Dell Inspiron 7500 works. 

2.4.22 Kernel 

500Mhz PIII

256Mb 

25G drive. 

7.5 lbs of Gentoo joy!   :Laughing: 

D-Link 650 (802.11b wireless card) pcmcia working fine. 

The only thing missing at this point is sound, but I haven't even tried to get it working yet.  I have no doubt that it'll be fine. 

If I had it to do over again, i would have made the root partition bigger, or i should have set up a seperate filesystem for /var.     I overlooked how much stuff goes into /var when you're building packages (like OpenOffice). 

Oh well, next time better! 

--bobp

----------

## kwiqsilver

@mr_cheez

You could always resize the partition using parted. Or create a new partition for /var and move it over. If you move /var, I suggest booting with a rescue disk, and copying it that way. If you copy data out of a running /var partition, change the /var entry in fstab, and reboot, it won't work (ask me how I know).

As for the sound, if you have an intel integrated sound chip, just use the i8<something> module.

----------

## ldujovne

 *chicco wrote:*   

> Almost everything works on my Asus L3 (1.6GHz P4, 512MB, 40GB HD, 1400x1050): video, framebuffer, ethernet, usb, firewire, touchpad, audio, pccard, internal modem. IrDA is only SIR and I didn't try the buttons.

 

I have an L8400 Asus laptop, but i've had problems to get de touchpad working, in fact one big trouble i have is that when X starts the mouse stars moving a couple seconds after i begin trying to move it. Also I can't use the touchpad as a button..... how did you manage to solve it?

Thanks

Luis Eduardo

----------

## snowmoon

 *archimede wrote:*   

> To  all the owners of these  fully working notebook with kernel 2.6.x:
> 
> Is somebody able to suspend/resume ?
> 
> I have a Gateway 450xl. I am running 2.6.3mm2 and everything works fine (I mean everything, I can also rescale frequency using the governors in /sys). Of course, I cannot resume suspend from ACPI (I can suspend I cannot resume). If I compile APM, I can resume, but everything is really slow afterward.

 

http://swsusp.sourceforge.net/

Looks promising.... I need to resize my swap first to get it working ( I have 768MB RAM so I only have a 128MB swap since I almost never dip into swap ).

I have a x1000 ( centrino ) and everything else is workign including modem.

----------

## snowbum

 *plate wrote:*   

> If you want everything to work, the only thing to stay away from these days are Centrino-based notebooks. There's no Linux support for the built-in mini-PCI wireless device.
> 
> 

 

Uhhh... madwifi works great. It's even an ebuild.

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge madwifi-driver
```

This works for my "Centrino" Sony Vaio Z.

----------

## arthurtech

So glad somebody asked. I have 2.6.3, patched for ACPI and SWSUSP, all working fine on a Sony Vaio FX804.

The only hairy bit was resizing the partitions/filesystems. I had to enlarge my swap (easy enough), which meant shrinking my main Reiser partition. Resizing the root partition - hmm, not as easy as it first sounds, since it shouldn't be mounted while you work on it!. Thanks to a Knoppix CD with a current version of parted and resize_reiserfs, it wasn't too difficult. The resize went without any error reports, but the partition failed to boot (gulp!). Boot Knoppix again, run reiserfsck --fix-fixable, reboot Gentoo and everything is okay. And now it all works. Except the wireless card, but that's another story...

Arthur

----------

## Reformist

 *archimede wrote:*   

> To  all the owners of these  fully working notebook with kernel 2.6.x:
> 
> Is somebody able to suspend/resume ?
> 
> 

 

Suspend? Resume? Fools' dreams...

Actually, at one point with an older ACPI laptop, the swsusp script did paritally work for me - I could suspend even from X, and occasionly it would resume properly. It also crashed quite a bit on saving, and rarely resumed to a usable state, but it was impressive nonetheless.

Since then, with a new laptop (Gateway 200x) I haven't seen any progress in that area. Heck, I'm still working on my getting my battery status to show.

Strange that a feature as essential as standby, or to a lesser extent suspend, would be so blatantly missing in Linux. I guess it's the current greatest hardware challenge this OS has faced.

----------

## DrACoNuS

I have a fully working iBook G4 running 2.6.3-benh I say fully working, Linux runs amazing on this little speed demon, and I manage around 5-6 Hours of battery life just using it and 3-4 When doing some compiling. I'm now hooked on PPC!

I bought an airport extreme and of course Broadcom wont release a specsheet for this 802.11g Chip... BAH same kind of grief I went through with my desktop (nforce2 mobo, soundstorm + nvidia = no specsheet)

----------

## snerfu

I use a dell Inspiron 8100 with a UXGA display and an Nvidia Geforce 4 Go card. I have KDE and Gnome on it, but I just use the applications from them inside of fluxbox. I do not have the built in wireless card that came with the notebook, but I use a linksys WPC11 wireless pc card.  It is currently running release 2004.0 and a 2.6.3 kernel.

----------

## davidgp

DrACoNuS: did you tried ndiswrapper... I don't know if it works under powerpc... but it works ok! for my own laptop (HP zd7050ea)...

David GP

----------

## lunarg

I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro 2100 on which Gentoo runs perfectly fine.

I'm not using the built-in modem and SD-card reader, but haven't really tried to use them, because I haven't needed those yet.

----------

## soulwraith

ProStar 5614 (Alienware M51)

P4 2.8C 800mhz FSB HT Enabled

1 GB PC2700 DDR SDRAM

ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro (M10P)

UXGA 15" 1600x1200 display

Realtek 8169 Gigabit NIC

Generic crappy WinModem

Intel 865 Chipset

USB 2.0

IEEE-1394 Firewire

PC Card Slot w/ Senao 802.11b WIFI Card

Everything is working perfectly fine under Gentoo 2004.0 with KDE 3.2 and the 2.4.24 kernel except maybe the winmodem I have NEVER tried and the front panel audio buttons which aren't even that nice in windows.

All of the ACPI features seem to be working properly along with OpenGL and direct rendering.  Had the biggest pain in the butt with those two, but now it's working perfect.

----------

## Drako'99

Dell Inspiron 8600 is working here :

Pentium M 1.4 GHz

RAM 256 MB

WSXGA+ (1680x1050)

I use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

Kernel -> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5

Sound OK (thanks to alsa and dmix !)

Just an information : DELL is just really crazy, they didn't put a line-in jack but a mono Micro jack  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Speedfreq is working very well

Burning CDs works

Framebuffer and bootsplash OK with vesafb

X is working with the Radeon driver but no DRI and no 3D (we'll see later)

The ACPI Sleep state 1 did work when I suspended but never resumed !!!

----------

## Bionut

I'm running an IBM T41 and most things are working fine

-suspend to RAM and resume almost work! (don't know how but it just does--keep away from the usb port after resume though!)

have to use echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep but I can live with that until i work out how to configure the buttons, events etc

-dual display

-Intel wireless pro 2100 mini pci (centrino) using the open source driver (in ~x86)

not working 

-sound (don't use it and not a priority)

-some of the Fn buttons (the funky keyboard light does though)

-number pad in the keyboard (any clues welcome...  :Wink:  )

-modem (don't use anyway)

actually I'm really impressed with the gentoo setup and the documentation has been really helpful along with that on the tuxmobile site.Last edited by Bionut on Thu Apr 15, 2004 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k2laz

You can add me to the family of happy Gentoo Laptoppers.  I have a Toshiba Satelite A25 that I got from Costco, its a real bute with a Pentium 4 at 3.06Ghz!, 80GB of HD, 512 Meg of Memory and Mad-wifi (working on it as we speak).  From start to finish (well when is it ever finished, lets just say the using to teaking ratio over 50%) was about 72 hours, but I wanted 100% source build (ok 99 and 44/100%) and I only wanted to install what I wanted, actually used.

In the time it took me to type this note, the ebuild for the mad-wifi finished, while listening to Warren Zevon on XMMS.

My next tweak will probably be the user device system.  Having those darn USB devices move around is annoying especially on a laptop where peripherals change very often. 

$ mount /dev/trytofindme1 /mnt/zip

--laz

----------

## abunai

I just got a Fujitsu P5020.  Looking forwared to installing gentoo on it.  There are a few sites that step through the install process for this model.  Here are two of them: 

http://personal.utulsa.edu/~chad-blomquist/laptops/fujitsu/gentoo.html

http://slashhome.org/tech/p5020d/

----------

## kbatman

dell 5000e ... the only thing that i can think of that i have left to work with would be trying to get acpi to work

----------

## dvc5

IBM Thinkpad R31 here. Everything works except acpi battery monitoring. Whenever I have an app (gkrellm, gdesklet, etc) monitoring the battery status my trackpoint goes nuts throwing the mouse all over the screen. Haven't been able to figure this out for weeks. I think I'll just can it until I get a new T41.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rudra

Hey I have successfully built my laptop(Athlon XP M, 2.5 G, 1024M Ram) from stage 1 gentoo install. It was really painful(took me almost a week on a high bandwidth conn) but I guess it was worth the effort  :Smile: .

----------

## sekretarz

Toshiba Satellite pro 4600 works great

----------

## k2laz

[quote="Reformist"] *archimede wrote:*   

> To  all the owners of these  fully working notebook with kernel 2.6.x:
> 
> Is somebody able to suspend/resume ?
> 
> Suspend? Resume? Fools' dreams...
> ...

 

Actually I got lazy since getting the new laptop.  I had BIOS suspend/resume working on my former laptop a SONY VAIO 505.  But since moving to the Toshiba, it reboots and in KDE restarts my session about 5 faster than it took the BIOS on the VAIO to just save the image.

Although if anybody has any good leads, I am always game, just as soon as finish config all of udev devices.  Gee, I might even find time to write that term paper I have due the end of this month   :Wink: 

--laz

----------

## rwfranz

384 M RAM

20 G HD

80 G USB HD (Western Digital)

USB 2.0 PCMCIA

Trident Cyberblade XP with 1024x768 display, supposedly 24-bit

Athlon-XP

Everything working under gentoo-dev-sources EXCEPT:

suspend/resume (which I never used anyway)

ACPI (this actually does work, but the BIOS is buggy and I disabled this in the kernel)

Winmodem (which I don't even want to try)

X only works at 16 bit color depth.

Linsys Wireless-B WUSB11. Which technically isn't really part of the laptop, and it's not a real priority although it will be one of these days.

And I could configure the special buttons on the box, but I haven't bothered yet.

----------

## aamonten

toshiba satellite 1800 .. never tested the modem the others works perfect

----------

## Phk

Fujistu-Siemens - AmiloD 8820

 - Fully working

        - A working mouse

          - A working keyboard

            - It even plays the MP3   :Shocked: 

[Lololol, Radeon 9200 [Direct Rendering], PCMCIA [Wireless Card] and all the  shit you can auto-get in the kiddy OS.. Even DirectX and NTFS  :Razz: ]

----------

## Rainmaker

I got an old Dell inspiron 233 notebook. Only 233 Mhz, 32 Megs of RAM

Everything works, including the ifrared port. Suspend works (2.4.26 kernel)... I added laptop-support, which really saves battery...

see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/laptop-mode.txt

----------

## kurifu

I have a toshiba A10 myself, running kernel 2.6.5-r1 (which I would like to add runs better then 2.4.x on this system).

I have pretty much all my devices working, except the modem, and only because I have no use for it. Even the wirless card works, based on a HERMES chipset it uses the orinico PCMCIA driver, and the PCMCIA works great with the Yenta Driver.

CPU Throttling, CPU Frequncy, LCD brightness control, and various other ACPI features specific to laptops are also working great, good news for people who like to clock down their systems to keep the batteries running longer. USB2.0 also works properly on this system.

Sound also works great, using the Intel8x0 driver with ALSA. I had a problem getting this to run though on the 2.4.x kernel series.

Oh yeah, the specs:

Toshiba A10 Laptop, running @ 2.4GHz (minimum 1.2GHz) on an Intel P4mobile processor. 512Megs of DDR-RAM, 60Gb HD, and internel CD-RW/DVD-ROM.

----------

## troy7777

i'm dual booting XP and gentoo-linux (kernel 2.5.x)

----------

## einstein1981

i have a double booting system, with xp and gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 on a dell inspiron 5150 and all works, execept the integrated wireless card ( which fortuatly I don't have, a friend has the same lapotp, there is no way he can get it to work with slackware)

easy setup, almost all is detected,

o but I haven't tested the modem yet

----------

## Cthulhu666

I've managed to get a lot of stuff up and running on my Fujitsu-Siemens LIFEBOOK T3010 convertable tabletPC.

So far I've got the following up and running:

ACPI/Speedstep - using the speedstep-centrino module

Xorg - using the i830 DRM kernel module and the i810 DRI driver - glxinfo claims the DRI is working, but I only get about 75fps in fullscreen glxgears

Touchpad

WLAN - using intel's beta driver ipw2100 0.41

I've had the wacom tablet pen working but after a kernel upgrade (to 2.6.5) and playing with udev, I've lost my serial devices and hence the wacom tablet pen.

I still need to get sound working, but I'm looking into that...

Suspend/resume... haven't looked at that yet.

I probably forgot a few things, but so far it's been a great success.

----------

## jourbans

I've had Gentoo up and running on my Dell Latitude D600 for several months now.  Using the 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 kernel with udev, and using all the hardware with no problems (except for the modem, haven't even tried, yech, modems...).  Admittedly, it did take some work to get it all working.  Of course, there still isn't (solid) support for the miniPCI wireless card that is used with the Centrino chipset, but I just use an old Lucent based miniPCI card instead.

Quite frankly I love that laptop, it's so damn sexy.  And I love the looks I get when out amongst the user public when they see my Gnome desktop on Intel hardware...

----------

## BillLeeLee

Compaq Presario 2500 (this is the good one)

Pentium 4-M 1.4 Ghz

Intel 10/100 ethernet

Intel AC97 sound

Synaptics Touchpad

CD-RW/DVD

Radeon Mobility 7500

I got it pretty much working when I installed Gentoo 1.4 on it back in September. I got the video card into direct rendering mode once, but then subsequent efforts didn't work. I never tried burning a CD-R, but I had SCSI emulation set up.

Sound worked, but if I was doing one thing that used sound, any other sound events, like Gaim message sounds, would be deferred until, say XMMS was done, so I'd get about 50 message sounds one after another.

It also has some kind of winmodem, but didn't bother getting it to work since I don't use dial-up.

Maybe it's time to upgrade from good old 2.4.20 to 2.6.x.

Of course, since then I haven't used it that much, since the battery died, and I use my desktop more for my Linux needs.

----------

## thepi

dunno whether it's already been posted, but...

Acer Travelmate 800LCi, working great out of the box.

There's a wonderful tutorial on this forums here.

The list of supported hardware (i.e. the special keys) is getting longer every day, as can be seen here.

I simply _love_ this community   :Very Happy: 

greets

 pi~

----------

## peterton

Dell Inspiron 5100

works like a charm

I wrote a little doc on installing Gentoo on it, long time ago. http://peterton.homelinux.org/inspiron5100/

Maybe I'll update it to 2.6 some day

----------

## superdope

Dell Inspiron 5100 15"

2.4 Ghz, 512 MB, 40 Gb, CD-RW/DVD combo

Broadcom 1400 WLAN Wireless mini-PCI

Linux 2.6.6-rc1...Works great.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RemcoNL

On my Topline Amicus 3600 (or more international name: "FIC A440") everything works, except for the TV-out. I just couldn't get the VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade i1 (rev 6a)[i] to use it's svideo-out.

And for the [i]Lucent Microelectronics LT WinModem: I didn't try to install it, because I don't need it. Same for the infrared port.

This Topline is a Pentium III 1 GHz with 256 Mb RAM.

Gentoo also works fine (only slow!) on a Mynote 800 (original manufacturer: Mitac), a P233MMX with 96 Mb. Everything works, except for the infrared, same as above, never needed it...

----------

## imacomputa

Got myself a Voodoo Envy M:855 - Athlon 64 3200+, Gig RAM, Radeon 9600 Pro Mobility

I'm running the AMD64 version of Gentoo, and the install and setup was pretty much gravy. I've only had it up and running for about 3 1/2/ days, but genkernel picked up pretty much all of my hardware. Actually the only thing I haven't gotten working is the built in wireless G card (although my Cisco Aironet card works great).

xorgconfig detected the vid card and actually preconfigured my screen's native resolution - 1400x1050.

So far it all works great. Although I would like to customize a few things like the thermals, and get the tap feature of the touchpad working...

----------

## christer75

Im using a Inspiron 8200 with Radeon 9000 and Gentoo works great. Im going to throw out windows completely once I get my TV out to work... not there quite yet though.  :Smile: 

----------

## openssl

thinkpad x31 w/ centrino proc. dual booting win xp and gentoo. (just got it & installed last week  :Smile:   )

----------

## dwn

I'm working on getting my Fujitsu 735Dx working. p133 w/ 16mb ram =P

So far so good. It wouldn't boot using a 1.4 livecd, but works fine with the 2004.0 livecd.

I'm having trouble getting the Linksys Pcmpc100 NIC card up. For some reason the pcnet_cs module doesnt want to insert, but once I boot with my kernel, and not the livecd's, I'll work on that.

----------

## xeonburn

anyone get the AC97 winmodem to work under 2.6 on a Dell I8500 or subsequent laptop? Previous ones, the 5150, might have the same one also, but any help is appreciated.

----------

## planet-admin

I've a Toshiba Satellite 2405-s201(1.6ghz P-4, 512 DDR 266, 40gb, 14.1in TFT).

All hardware(minus the SD card slot[ANYONE want to help with this?] works perfectly).

Kernel:2.6.4-ck

WM: KDE 3.2.2

X: XDirectFB & Xorg

Desktop Manager: MDM(KDM replacement)

OpenOffice(downloaded off of openoffice site, binary)

ACPI functions fine(minus suspend-to-disk, still working on that)

Media controls, with toshiba hotkeys all function.

USB:Functions

VGA:vesa, and compiled savage for DRI in Xorg

PCMCIA: yenta

Wireless: Orinoco_cs

CD-RW: Functions

Sound: ALSA

LAN: Intel e100, or e100pro

Modem: Smartlink Modem Drivers 2.9.7 works with 2.6.x kernel.

Michael

----------

## recoco.zhang

me,gentoo kernel2.4,WinXP/Win2k3/gentoo multiboot.

Dell 600m,all works fine including 56k soft broadcom modem.

----------

## ProtectionFault

I have an ASUS L5800DF:

 Athlon64 3000+

 512 MB RAM

 60 GB HDD

 Nvidia Geforce FX5650

 1Gbit/s LAN

 DVD-R(W) Brenner

 Firewire

 SD/MS Card Reader

...

love-sources-2.6.5-love5 (2.6.6 not working with nvidia)  :Sad: 

Anything working great!

----------

## papabean

I have an HP Omnibook 6000 running Gentoo 2004.1 w/gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5.

Everything seems to be running fairly smoothly except DRI in X.

----------

## Antti Alien

Just installed Gentoo to my new Acer Aspire 1353!  :Smile:  I got it for my 18th birthday.

Everything seems to work perfectly, though i haven't had to chance to try out the modem. Still fighting with the irda, but I hope I'll get it working this evening  :Cool: 

----------

## dontremember

Dell Precision M60 here, dual booting XP & 2.6.5-gentoo-r1.  Running X.org on widescreen LCD with Twinview to external monitor, nVidia Quadro FX 700 Go video.  10/100/1000 ethernet works fine with the Broadcom Tigon3 driver.  USB mouse, keyboard and 128Mb key.  ACPI disables the LCD display and switches off the backlight.  I also found how to hook up the keyboard Volume Up/Down/Mute buttons to X11 events that KDE could use, but only for the builtin speakers.  Seems there's a separate control for the headphone socket, which KMix handles just fine.

Haven't tried burning a DVD yet.  

Broadcom mini-PCI wireless card seems to be visible via the ndiswrapper driver, but I don't have a WAP or peer to try it against (yet).

Haven't tried (or needed) the winmodem yet.

----------

## blackcat4

The only bit that causes problems is the winmodem but a driver is being worked on actively right now (by www.smlink.com) and partly works at the moment.

http://blackcat.ca/reviews/g551.php

----------

## fhwi93ne

I've got a Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E7010 (1.7GHz P4-M, 256MB, 20GB HD, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500) up and running with Gentoo since about a year. Everything is working fine, including DRI-support for the Mobility Radeon (about 1100 fps), USB, WLAN (Prism2 based), ACPI, Speedstep, touchpad.

I am currently trying to get my PCMCIA ISDN Card (AVM Fritz! 2.0) to work.

So baiscally it works perfectly!!

----------

## infinyt9

Eurocom viper 2600 (p3 1000)

everything except modem (didn't bother) and scroll on the touchpad (dam ALPS touchpad...)

Gentoo as been on there ever since I got it, no dual boot, the hell with windows!

Thanks gentoo!

----------

## Legoguy

HP Pavilion ze4560us; some notes:

The 3D acceleration on the IGP 320M is a pain in the rear to get working, although now that I've done it a few times it's OK. PM me for instructions..

Use X.Org instead of XFree56, Xorg is the future.

Love sources are your friend. In future loves (>= 2.6.7-rc3-love2), there will be a kernel config option to enable the OneTouch keys and the mute/volume buttons. Use xhkeys >= 1.0.2 for the configuration (I'll supply XHKeys configuration file if needed)

Make sure you upgrade the BIOS with the latest one on HP's support site; you need Windows for that so make sure to dualboot with it. 

DON'T COMPILE LOCAL APIC INTO THE KERNEL. When booting the Gentoo LiveCD, you need to specify acpi=off because the bootcds (>= 2004.1) have the local apic support compiled into their kernels (noapic on kernel boot doesn't work). 

Compile in support for the ALi chipset, otherwise you won't have DMA on your drives.

Use ALSA for the sound, it's an ALi chipset.

The Wireless needs ndiswrapper and the Windows driver for the Broadcom integrated chip.

Use the wireless scripts posted in "Portage and Programming" for wireless connection; alternatively, use waproamd.

Get the Synaptics XFree driver.

Use atitvout -f [t|l|c] for S-Video/external monitor out.

Synergy is a nice little app if you're going to sit your laptop on another computer's desk, it allows you to use one mouse and keyboard for both.

I haven't bothered with the modem, although it sounds like the Linuxant ($) drivers would work.

----------

## li1_getoo

laptop 1 :

ADVENT 7037

Pentium 4 3.0Ghz

IntelAC97 sound

Nvidia fx go 5300 ( very nasty when used with windows .. so i had to remove windows all together)

prism intersil 802-11g mini-pci(built-in)  - I use prism54 driver ( now its included in 2.6.5 , but u can emerge prism54 or use prism54.org for cvs version)

laptop 2:

Dell Latitude C600

Pentium III 700MHz

maestro3 sound card

8MB ati rage (r128 driver)

wireless DWL-G650 A1  uses prism54 

i can use the same card on the other laptop , all i have to do is switch from eth0 to eth1 both using same driver wich is cool ... i like the way it works with kismet also

----------

## thorolf

Hello

I run my Acer Travelmate 662 LCI on Gentoo. It works perfect.

Pcmcia, firewire, usb, memorycard, wireless, network, speedstep, acpi runs smooth. 

One thing is not working. Its the chipcard reader. But I actually dont need it. 

Thats a problem with O2 micro, they refuse linux support. 

This chipcard reader is also built in in various Dell laptops.

I think only that in the future I will change the wireless card with a Dell Truemobile, unless Intel is not changing their driver policy. 

Thorolf

----------

## KB2000

I have a Medion MD41300 laptop and i made a wiki called Linux on Medion MD41300. I still have some issues left. Especially the WLAN card and the card reader, but i'm working on it...  :Smile: 

----------

## Antjac

Compaq NX-9005 (just igp-320M which is difficult to install for 3D but it works)

----------

## Wedge_

Asus A2518DBH. Everything worked almost straight out of the box. The only problem seems to be the modem. It has an SiS AC97 controller, which isn't supported by the driver it requires (Conexant HSF), but Linuxant are working on adding SiS support at the moment according to one of their tech support people. Some notes.

----------

## bruda

Apple Powerbook G4 (Tibook rev. III) runs Gentoo out of the box here (including wireless, soft-moem).  Some issues with video out on the DVI port (needs a fair amount of tweaing) and with the Firewire stack (worked well with kernel 2.6.4, really flaky with 2.6.6).

----------

## shadowman

Got a Lifebook S6120D and everything works, except the soft modem (which I haven't tried to get working because I hate the damn things) and the custom buttons, which go completely unnoticed by xev (maybe because I use the wrong keyboard driver?).

The rest works fine: CPU frequency scaling, ACPI suspend (with kernel 2.6.7), DPMS, sound, built-in ethernet, built-in wi-fi card, touchpad...

I've documented everything here

----------

## TenPin

I have a Dell Inspiron 5100 and everything works 100% perfectly, all the drivers except 56k are in the vanilla kernel.

I did pay £8 to linuxant to get the 56k modem working but its worth it because it works perfectly with wvdial just make sure you turn up deflate to get decent speeds.

It has an empty miniPCI slot and I intend to get a wireless LAN card. What is the best miniPCI wireless LAN card for linux ?

I know the Intel 2100 driver is getting there but does/will it work with kismet ?

----------

## plut0nium

I bought a cheap laptop some days ago (a Packard Bell easynote e3206, XP-M 2000+, VIA KN266, 256DDR, 20Go HDD, with a XP license...)

i just finished my gentoo installation on it and everything seems to be working fine, except the 4 in 1 memory card reader  :Sad:  (not really a problem since my camera has an USB wire)

i have ACPI, PowerNow, X.org, USB mouse, touchpad, ....

----------

## bungernut

Nvidia gForce 4 Go works so well I play games on it with wineX (warcraft, civilization3) I havent checked out the modem and i dont care to.

----------

## Starblazr

Gateway 400SD4

P4 2.6ghz

512MB ram

40GB hard drive.

Resolved headaches:  WinModem, DRI in X.

I wrote a lil webpage on my setup on it (haven't gotten around to the DRI section yet)

http://vfm.extremepcgaming.net/users/syncrosetup

----------

## Starblazr

 *TenPin wrote:*   

> It has an empty miniPCI slot and I intend to get a wireless LAN card. What is the best miniPCI wireless LAN card for linux ?
> 
> I know the Intel 2100 driver is getting there but does/will it work with kismet ?

 

AVOID ANYTHING WITH THE REALTEK CHIPSET!  It will *NOT* work with Gentoo nicely.  I have a TwinMOS minipci w/ the RTL8180L, and it KernelPanics Gentoo every so often.

I recomment the NetGear WG511 card, which runs on Prism54, and is BEAUTIFUL in Kismet.

Now if I can get gpsd to compile    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  then i'll be a certified wardriver  :Wink: 

----------

## WareKala

Took some time to get everything working correctly, as this laptop uses a blasted piece on integrated ATI..Goes with the name Radeon IGP 340M. But, I managed to do that. ACPI, SpeedStep, ATI (both 2D and 3D DRI), sound, DVD/CD-RW, USB2, ethernet...All work perfectly  :Very Happy:  Cheap laptop, but good.

----------

## bk0

IBM Thinkpad 770ED:

Kind of a slow, old machine but still solid as a rock. PII-266, 128MB RAM.

Just installed Gentoo 2004.1, everything went normally. Compiling on this machine takes forever, I suggest i686 stage3 and GRP packages.

Runs a 2.6.x kernel beautifully. Be sure to put: "acpi=force pci=noacpi" on the kernel command line to enable ACPI but avoid the broken PCI IRQ routing with it. vesafb works, use the trident X11 driver for an accelerated display.

----------

## b4nz4i

My team have dell d600 1.8Ghz Pentium Ms - There are 10 guys all running one or another flavour of linux and have all hardware working except smartcard (although no one has found a decent use for it yet)

I would recommend this laptop.

----------

## bvhendricks

I've got Gentoo running on a Gateway M675.  The system dual boots with WinXP, which I almost never use.

Ehternet, video, touch pad, DVD Rom with CD burner all worked right off.

I didn't get the wireless ethernet installed as it was unlikely to work and I don't have any wireless networking anyway.

The winmodem didn't work right off but I don't even have a dialup account so I didn't care.

The sound isn't working, but I haven't cared enough to figure out why.

The only part I wish was working that isn't is the 6-in-1 card reader for CF, SD, MMC, SmartMeria, ...  The card reader worked fine with the Gentoo Universal CD and I've got a question in on this forum to help figure out why it might not be working.

Personally I like the notebook.  The full size keyboard and wide screen make it easy to use, though at 9lbs it is a bit heavy.

----------

## Aynjell

Damn it feels good to post on this page!

Ze4630 with all wireless 500fps average with glxgears and a nice sound setup. Newest most unstable everything ;]. Do not have winmodem working. Do not care i would never use dialup. Do not have touchkeys or volume keys working but have got them to work before will have them running soon. Once I'm done with that, this computer will be done.

----------

## Elf Sternberg

Thinkpad 600E with the 2.6.7 kernel.  All of the hardware works.  Wireless networking and sound, included.  I haven't gotten printing up yet, but I just did the install a week ago.  Two problems remain: I use udev, and the kernel hangs when I pop a PCMCIA flash drive out of its slot-- mega bad.  And my Wacom pad doesn't do anything, but it's not a USB issue, because my USB joystick works great with XMAME.

Also, to my great pleasure, the ~x86 version of Wine runs Warcraft 2 and Quicken without a problem!

----------

## Skice

I've got Gentoo on my Toshiba Satellite A20-S103 and everything works fine (except for the SD card slot... well, obviously)

----------

## TheRAt

Running perfectly on a Dell Inspiron 5150.

P4-m 3.2 GHz HT CPU

1 GB RAM

80 GB HDD

nVidia GeForce FX Go 5200 (64MB)

I have never had to or tried to use the modem... Might need some drivers... The wireless works with ndiswrapper and the windows drivers, and have had no problems... Even supports scanning for APs...

Currently running kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r9... Have run successfully with the vanilla 2.6 kernels and the mm kernels...

```
[ root ]=[ pandora ]=[ bg : 0 ]=[ Temp: 59.0 degrees C  AC: on-line ]=--                      30G                       --=[ 2004-07-13 13:24:59 ]

[ ~ ]-[0]: lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Host Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 855GM/GME GMCH Memory I/O Control Registers (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corp. 855GM/GME GMCH Configuration Process Registers (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 855GME GMCH Host-to-AGP Bridge (Virtual PCI-to-PCI) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go 5200] (rev a1)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 02)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller
```

Very happy with this machine to date...

----------

## xy77

Hello everybody.

I got my Dell Inspiron 4000 with:

PIII (Copermine) 800 Mhz

256Mb Ram

20Gb harddisk

Lucent Microelectronics WinModem 56k (yeah, it really works now!)

ESS ES1983S Maestro 3i Soundcard

PCMCIA

USB

1400x1050 TFT

Ethernet Pro 100 network card

ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x

working fine, running Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-rc1

If you have any questions concerning this notebook or any piece of hardware send me a pm and I'll be glad to help you if I can. It is a good piece of computer and I'd recommend Dell for notebooks, although I heard IBM would be great for linux, too. Just make sure you get it with more than 1 year of guarantee and perhaps complete care. If it wasn't for the chassis that broke in two places (above touchpad and next to pcmcia slots) I would probably not consider to sell the pieces and buy a new one. It soon will be three years old and it suits my need very well (as long as I don't copile something, have 20 applications open and try to print at the same time  :Wink: .

Happy gentooing!

- xy77

----------

## mr sk

Compaq Presario 2500, everything, except have not installed wireless pcmcia, but it worked in red hat, so no worries. Oh I didnt compile kernel w/proper Advanced Power Management, will fix that when I fix wifi.

DVD working, CD player working, SAMBA working, touch pad mouse, Sound working, keyboard screen dimmer (function keys) working. It runs great, Gentoo is top.

----------

## spudicus

Gentoo installed and running (usually 24/7) for the last 6 months on my Sony VAIO PCG-FR825P with 2.6 sources. I haven't been able to get IGP 345M mobility card to run with the ati-drivers but running on the generic radeon and/or vga Xorg driver is all I need.

----------

## AXR

Gentoo running on a IBM Thinkpad X31 here, everything works fine except ACPI, that didn't work in the beginning. Maybe it would work now with a newer kernel but since the X31 also supports APM I don't need it. Using 2.6.7-gentoo-r1 atm but haven't looked into ACPI support for a few upgrades now.

Yesterday I even got the winmodem work (with the slmodem stuff) which actually wasn't that easy. Anyway, now it works and that's all that matters. CF reader works, too, which is really nice as I have a camara that uses CF.  :Wink: 

Greets,

Alex

----------

## Inssomniak

P3 500 mhz

Everything working, suspend to disk, suspend, APM, etc, no modem in my model.

can hotswap from the IDE cdrom/dvd  to floppy, but not back again (hangs).

working on getting hotplug working, for the docking station, which I expect to be quite painful.

----------

## reaz82

intel celeron 1.2 GHz

256 mb ram 

20 gb hard drive

sis 630 chipset. 

got everything running except for DRI support in X.. 

however, the laptop has a faulty graphix card and is out of commission

----------

## nuro

i have gentoo on a alienware area51m

its runs great. got everything working, sound, video. i have two video cards. i have the ati mobility 9700 and the nvidia geforce fx go 5700. the nvidia card performs alot better than the ati card. in glxgears i got a score of almost 4000+ with the nvidia card and with the ati card i got like 2500. NVIDIA rocks on linux

----------

## SMoo

I've got 2 old Dell Latitude CPi A366XT laptops running Gentoo 2004. Every device works, including the Orinoco wifi card, and my gps device running gpsdrive.

----------

## PMT

I'm using a Thinkpad R51, with near-everything working, save three things.

1) Direct Rendering [stupid Radeon 7500], though I've heard varying reports of this, so YMMV.

2) Some of the ThinkPad Fn keys [the ones which do nothing software-based, IE: turn on the overhead light, work perfectly].

3) The three extra touchpad buttons [which I haven't bothered looking into].

Admittedly, the Intel IPW2200 card in here should be under this category, but since ndiswrapper .9-pre2 [and .7, but not .8, for some reason] works perfectly with the driver, I think I'll leave it out. =)

----------

## fadumpt

I have a Toshiba Satellite 5105-S501 running Gentoo (first time i've ever installed gentoo)

not everything works *yet*but i'm getting there at a nice pace.

So far everything that works is better then windows equivalent and easier to do then other distros.

acpi is working, just need to finish it, nvidia graphics work, sound, nic, 

still need to get the card slots working, firewire, modem, CDRW i haven't tested but K3b is finishing its emerge as i type this, wireless i need to finish up (dlink card), need control of the fan, front panel buttons, etc...but i'm getting there like i said  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Nuwanda

I have an IBM T20, P3.

Didnt have any problems installing...was a stage 1 install and the 3c59x drivers worked nicely for my ethernet card.

had some trouble with my display card (S3), but nothing a good search, a post and help from some of the guys on these forums (great ppl here!), cudnt solve.

Still have to sort the audio drivers (just installed gentoo, about 2 days back), but it doesnt seem to be a problem and im sure it'll go fine without any glitches.

Cheers!

----------

## deluxe

Dell latitude c510

Celeron 1.2Ghz

256MB ram

20GB hd

chipset intel 830mp

video card ati radeon mobility m6 16MB

wireless card truemobile 1150

Works fine nothing special to submit.

----------

## lyric340

I've got an IBM Thinkpad A21m, and everything works flawlessly.

The only thing I haven't tried is the modem, because to me it's useless anyways, but it came with onboard ethernet (3Com), a 10GB drive that I upgraded to a 30GB drive, and a CD-ROM that I upgraded to a CD-RW/DVD combo drive.  

It's probably the best machine I've ever used, and I'm in the middle of migrating everything from my desktop to this since I never use my desktop anymore.

----------

## tomchuk

thinkpad T40

Pentium M 1.6, 1024MB RAM

Working:

Intel gigabit - using e1000 kernel module

cisco aironet 350 miniPCI - using airo kernel module.

Intel 8x0 audio - using alsa's snd-intel8x0 and mixing using dmix

Radeon 9000M with h/w accel using DRI and radeon kernel module

Cardbus works using yenta-socket and pcmcia-cs

DVD/CD-RW combo drive  working fine.

Vesa framebuffer at 1400x1050 using vga=834

Bluetooth works using regular 2.6 bluetooth modules, talks to my Nokia using gammu

modem - works great using slmodem

trackpad/point - using psmouse and evdev

trackpoint - nothing special just using it as a 3 button mouse, but scrolling ability available with tp-scroll

trackpad - scroll, back/forward, tapping using the synaptics driver

back/forward keys mapped to alt+L and alt+R using xhkeys

Access IBM button mapped using tpb to open an aterm

Volume buttons, display brightness and thinkLight work though BIOS

Fn+{F3,F4,F7,F12} work when using APM

Speedstep using 2.6 kernel cpufreq and speedfreqd

hibernate using swsusp2 kernel patches

IRDA transfers at FIR speeds

Not Working:

ACPI standby, mem, disk

Full-speed IRDA transfers

s-video using DRI (works using ati-drivers)

lspci output:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 02)

0000:02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b

```

----------

## Ox53746F6E65

somebody got a working asus M6800?

im interested to bye one...

----------

## Archangel1

Dell Latitude X200

P3 933, 640MB RAM

Working:

Framebuffer

Audio (mostly...)

Speedstep

ACPI (in general)

Volume keys

Daft extra "i" button

Touchpad works *much* better than in Windows  :Very Happy: 

Firewire CD-RW/DVD-ROM - burns okay, haven't tried DVD playback yet

Wireless & wired networking

PCMCIA

Everything else  :Smile: 

Broken under current kernel:

snd-intel8x0 doesn't load cleanly without loading snd-intal8x0m first

Brightness keys hardlock the machine instantly

Direct rendering seems to be not working

I had all these three working fine before I upgraded - it's on a 2.6.7 atm, it'll get upgraded again in a while. All the 2.6.8's I tried were total disasters though - panicking everywhere  :Sad: 

Someday I shall make suspend work. I don't have a spare partition for pmdisk or anything, and it seems swsusp2 is the way to go. Unfortunately I haven't found a kernel that it wants to patch against yet & work.

Oh, and vesafb-tng seems to be totally rooted on this machine. Further investigation when 2.6.9's out probably...

----------

## Yoda_Oz

DELL INSPIRON 5150 dual booting with WinXP. Everything working except for the mouse touchpad... but i was just reading that that has been fixed now YAY! so off i go to fix it... its just the mouse scrolling using the side of the touchpad which i couldnt get to work...

i even got my wireless card that is not supposed to be supported working.

----------

## asph

i have a brand new acer travelmate 370 series, and installed gentoo in it last week.

pentium m 1,5ghz, 512 ddr ram, 40gb hd, wireless

all works perfectly, even the intel wireless card!

----------

## marowizard

I have gentoo working on a hp pavillion ze 4409ea

2004.2 kernel 2.6.8

all works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## tchak

Asus D1 (berbone)

Gentoo 2004.2 kernel 2.6.8.1 works prety well exept the fact I have no glx... I dont play games (exept tetris and brakout  :Very Happy: ) so this not anoyng my too much. Xinerama works well.

The memory card reader dont works.

Modem have not try but I think it shuld work.

P4 2.4GHz

video Sis M650 (no dri suport)

512 Korsair xms ddr

60Go TravelStar7200tr/mn

external firewier CDRW/DVD

----------

## scooterphish

Kernel 2.6.8.1. Even the Atheros WiFi works by way of Madwifi patched for 2.6.8 kernel.

No DRI, is okay cuz I'm not a huge diehard game player that needs DRI/DRM etc.

Still futzing with ACPI but that's not a huge issue because the thing's usually plugged in to a wall socket anyway.

The only thing that I can't working is sound.

lspci output:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device cab3 (rev 05)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)

0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4345 (rev 01)

0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)

0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349

0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audi

o Controller

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 443

7

0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg 

NIC (rev 01)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controlle

r (rev 02)

0000:02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C

/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

dmesg reports no sound card found:

```
ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -13

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

I thought I read somewhere that in order for sound to work, the modem had to be disabled/module unloaded, but I found it while searching for something completely unrelated and can't find it now (links in that direction, pointers, suggestions, anybody?)

----------

## bd

Working fine on iBook G3 500Mhz!

----------

## NewBlackDak

More to report:

Got my frankensteined Dell CPi M233XT 192MB Ram

By frankensteined I mean I found a 300MHz MMC1 pulled from a dead 380Z, and it has a CPi-A video daughterboard in it.  That took it up to a NeoMagic256 which can play DVD's with hardware acceleration.  It's a decent machine.  

Apple PowerBook G3(Pismo)  500MHz 768MB Ram

Just finished the install a few hours ago, and it's working fine.  I have a TI acx111 54g card that I'm going to go try here in a few minutes.  We'll see how that goes.

----------

## Archangel1

Update to mine: B0rked machine totally by powering off in the middle of some heavy hdd activity (where's that dumb mistakes thread gone?). This led to random errors which have been fixed by a total rebuild.

At the moment it's using a heavily customised 2.6.9 kernel that actually seems to be working okay.

All that's really left to work on is testing the brightness keys - not brave enough atm  :Smile:  Plus I need to check k3b works and have a go at DVD playback.

And I've spotted an issue involving closing root shells in X. That one's pretty random so far - time will tell I think.

----------

## nukem996

I have a fully working IBM Thinkpad T40, modem wifi everything.

----------

## Corpse2

I had it working here (back with windows atm   :Embarassed:  ) on a Jewel Saffier 1440 (www.jewelnotebooks.nl).

sis650 chipset (and videocard)

sis900 network

sis7012 sound

never tried to get the modem working (smartlink)

also never tried the firewire connection, since I don't have any hardware for that.

touchpad: could only move the mouse, tapping didn't work.

Why is something basic like that still missing from the kernel? (I know there is a synaptics driver, but never got it working)

----------

## n3mo

Compaq evo n800c I've setup all except funcion keys, all works well with gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## scooterphish

Just thought I should update my own post, as things have improved greatly and my experience might be helpful to someone who obtains one of these models of the Satellite series laptops...

 *scooterphish wrote:*   

> Kernel 2.6.8.1. Even the Atheros WiFi works by way of Madwifi patched for 2.6.8 kernel.
> 
> No DRI, is okay cuz I'm not a huge diehard game player that needs DRI/DRM etc.
> 
> 

 

Emerged Xorg v6.8. DRI/DRM is now a reality  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Still futzing with ACPI but that's not a huge issue because the thing's usually plugged in to a wall socket anyway.

 

Really seems to be a non-issue, as  the fan appears to adjust itself according to temp and  acpi reports whether plugged in or on battery and percentage left, etc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The only thing that I can't working is sound.
> 
> <snip>
> ...

 

Emerged and compiled mm-sources (which includes two options for the ATIIXP chipset: one for the modem and  one for the sound card; 'normal' gentoo 2.6.8 sources don't have them separated) and followed the Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide.

Finally, a reason to emerge BZFlag, Xine, BeepMP and break out the MP3 and DVDs.

I am one happy geek.

Search the forums. The answers are there. You're usually NOT the first one to have the same problem. Searching before asking led me to find point 2, which solved my sound problem

Ya don't always have to stick with the gentoo/dev/vanilla  kernel sources. Experiment. If one kernel doesn't boot, boot in to one that does and experiment some more. That's what grub/Lilo is for. You didn't start using Gentoo Linux because it was unchallenging and boring, did you?

RTFGD (Read The Freakin' Gentoo Documentation). I did just what the  ALSA Guide said and it worked, just like it said.

RTFM

RTFM

----------

## isaidi

Acer Aspire 2001WLCi

Centinro 1.4Ghz

15.4 WXGA

Radeon 9200

- 4-in-1 card reading : scsi_mod, sd_mod, usb_storage

- Sound: works fine with intel the AC97 module

- Ethernet: 8139too

- Wifi: emerge  net-wireless/ ipw2100 

- Video: use Frame Buffer with Radeon to get 1280x800 Console res, X works fine with Radeon drivers

ACPCI is detected fine.. however, i am still working on configuring it properly. It seems to go to suspend, but then immediatly wakes up again... somthing is not configured properly.. can't comment much on this

Haven't tested much else.. still have to try, Firewire, IrDA, and PCMCIA..  lspci shows they are detected.. just haven't used them yet...

----------

## entemoehre

Samsung X05 XTC 1400c working almost perfectly over here.

hardware: 

celeron-m 1400

i855GM Chipset

512 MD DDR333

40 GB HDD

24x/16x CDRW-DVD-ROM Combo

software:

kernel 2.6.9-rc2

xorg x11 6.8.0

ipw2100 0.55

battery life:

small battery: ~ 1.5h

large battery: ~ 3 - 3.5h

batteries can be changed when suspended to disk

working:

acpi

sleep states s3, s4

wlan

pcmcia

special keys

vga out

usb2.0

etc.

not tested:

modem

firewire

s/pdif

not working, but not actually needed for me:

tv-out

scrollwheel (but scrolling is possible at the margin of the touchpad)

----------

## DawgG

got a fsc lifebook (E4010D) (from work) and it plain rocks.

2.6.9-rc1

gcc-3.4.1

xorg 6.8.0

special keys worked "out of the box"

pcmcia-wlan-nic1: madwifi with kismet and AP-mode, 11b+g

pcmcia-wlan-nic2: prismGT with kismet, 11b+g

ipw2100: works but is castrated by design

(modem is agere softmodem, should work but haven't done much... only got isdn)

quake3 only with sw-rendering (not done much - can anybody help me out there??)

it compiles stuff real fast or lasts ~3-4 hours (sitting on the passenger-seat "talking" to me)

overall i am extremely satisfied and certain it only runs SO WELL because it runs gentoo (which is just  tailored to fit!)

----------

## ennoia

LG LM50 - works beautifully. In fact, getting Xorg up and running on this notebook was easier than I've ever experienced on any desktop  :Smile: 

----------

## xmumblesx2k4

Compaq Presario 2199, everything works with the exception of 3d acceleration in Xorg   :Sad:   which is the "Radeon Mobility U1" with the IGP 320M chipset, someday it'll work, unless somebody around here managed to get it workin' already  :Smile:  .

----------

## CaT

i got gentoo running on a dell latidude c600. i had no problems during the installation and everythink works find (nic, XFree configuration, sound) i also got a usb cordless keyboard and a cordelss usb mouse on this notebook this also works fine.

----------

## dturpin

Dell Latitude D800:

Everything works well except for the Intel 2200 BG Wireless...That kind of works. No installation problems but a lot of help on the Xorg config came from

http://www.mikehardy.net/linux_latitude_d800/. and also help here:  http://beta.phys.uh.edu/%7Eafritz/d800/gentoo-d800.html

1.7 Ghz Pentium-M

1GB Ram

60 GB 7200 RPM HD

1900X1200 WUXGA 

64 MB Geforce 4 4200 Go 

DVD-RW-CDRW Drive

----------

## MaheS

 *bluz wrote:*   

> DON'T get a consumer version of the Compaq laptops... they just DON'T work with any OS other than Winblows... 
> 
> Horrible horrible peices of s#%!

 

I heard from somebody who had a compaq laptop who had to change something in the BIOS before an other OS was working on it!!

OS = windows    to   OS = all

Don't kill me if it isn't true

----------

## M4554KK3R

toshiba satellite p10-554... works fine except my (non-prism) wlan-card

----------

## Xabora

Toshiba Satellite Pro 1.6ghz P4

Its working... console mode right now.

----------

## aminal

hp pavilion ze-4500

Pretty much everything working save for side mute button, and integrated wireless.  I ended up going with a netgear cardbus wifi card, using prism54 and xbindkeys to turn up/down the volume on the side buttons.  Got DRI working on the IGP 340, but it doesn't help much.  I game on my desktop anyway.  All things considered, I'm very happy.

----------

## mexisme

Sony Vaio Picturebook:

ATI Rage Mobility, Firewire 400, USB 1, Transmeta 600MHz, 192MB RAM, 40 GB HDD (upgrade), simple QVGA camera above the screen (works really well!)

Kernel 2.6.8.1, running Debian 3.1/Sarge as it was more reliable for live upgrades at the time, and I no longer have a CD-ROM for re-installation if something goes wrong (like GLIBC eating itself    :Wink:  )

The Picturebook has issues with the ATI Rage Mobility driver in XFree 4.3 + but only because of its wierd screen-dimensions -- 1024 x 600;  the video timing's I used with XFree 4.2 and before no longer work with XFree 4.3+.

Slightly fiddly to install, as for one thing, the PCMCIA CD Drive is an optional extra, and when you boot from it, it presents itself as an IDE device to the BIOS (therefore boot-loader, as well) on a non-standard Port.  I've forgotten the exact trick, but you basically need to give the kernel an "ide1=" option when booting.

The 2nd downside to this is you can't plug a PCMCIA NIC when the PCMCIA CD Drive is in use   :Sad: 

The 3rd downside is that this model had the IBM 20GB HDD's that were prone to the "click of death" which basically meant the HDD was completely inaccessible if you ever heard it start to make loud clicks, hence the HDD upgrade.

Almost replaced it with the Sony Vaio that has the built-in DVD-ROM and VGA camera (in a similar style) instead of the below PCG, but the DVD-ROM made it noticably heavier.

Sony Vaio PCG-SRX51P/B:

Intel I815 Video, Firewire 400, USB 1, PIII 800Mhz, 384MB RAM, 30GB HDD

Kernel 2.6.9 with Gentoo 2004.2.  X.org 6.8

Many bugs/difficulties with the I815 Video and X.org 6.8 DRI (see below) .  Also with XFree86 prior to ver. 4.3.

Booting from Gentoo's LiveCD is on a FW DVD-ROM, and doesn't fully work.  When it drops into the shell prompt after failing to find the CD device, you have to manually load the SCSI CD driver, then "exec /linuxrc".

You must enable ACPI as soon as you can.  There are reports that the CPU Fan will not turn on until ACPI is enabled, and one person theorised that's how he burnt-out his CPU.

I bought it mostly for it's fantastic portability.

NB: Be careful of the early Intel I8xx series Video chipsets.  The drivers seem overall a bit flakey or broken in many versions of XFree and (now) X.org, esp. with DRI, and they have terrible 3D performance cf. most other 3D chipsets.  The more recent ones (I845+, I9xx series) are supposedly a lot faster and more reliable, but I have no personal experience of later than I815 versions -- though I've seen several complaints posted re. DRI and X.org 6.8 for the Intel I8xx series, and have personally had a lot of trouble with I815 chipset, though little trouble with I810;   X.org 6.8 has a few nasty bugs I've managed to work around.

NB: Be careful of the SiS video chipsets.  There is Zero support from SiS for Linux last time I looked.  I almost bought one of the JVC Mini-notes, but there was only one person working on SiS drivers for X, and he was saying the 930+ versions were very un-reliable.  The current Mini-notes use Intel I855 chipsets, so are probably OK.

I reckon my next Linux notebook will be an Apple Powerbook with nVidia chipset, even if that means I can't use accelerated 3D.  If I want that, I'll boot into Mac OS X.Last edited by mexisme on Thu Nov 04, 2004 1:47 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Sodom

I´ve got an Acer Aspire 1310. It works perfectly with gentoo gnu/linux.

Amd Athlon XP 1800+

256 MB RAM

30 GB Harddisk

ac97 sound chip

prosavage8 km266/kl266 graphics chip

dvd/cdrw combo device

floppy

2x usb, pcmcia, firewire, serial port, vga, modem (conexant)

Since kernel 2.6.x acpi works better than under windows XP, also the sound drivers (alsa)  are better than with xp.

Installing gentoo was quite easy, you only have to follow the docs, then you´re done. Acer does officially not support linux, but with this cheap notebook (you are even able to play supertux and uplink  :Smile:  ) you´ll have fun with linux!

I´d buy it again and again...

----------

## tbart

Acer 1356 LCi working perfectly.

Some issues i didn't have time to test (but i read they'd work):

firewire

modem

parallel port

one problem is the mobility radeon 9700; no drivers (3D) yet; radeonfb is working flawlessly, and perfect for me, as i haven't got the time to play games. i don't know about dualhead, guess this will only work with a correct 9700 driver.

infrared

is driving me mad. i know nsc-ircc is working perfectly with my notebook, but gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3 haven't got this module anymore.

lirc standard install 070pre7 with lirc_serial should work, but i always get device or resource busy when trying to cat /dev/lirc/0

but ntl i can highly recommend this nb price/performance are very good.

(i got this for 1155 EUR, 2800+ XP-m, 60G, 512MB, 802.11b - working perfectly, 15", good keyboard, synaptics touchpad - working superb)

th

PS: ne1 having a solution for 2.6.8-r3 and nsc infrared please PM me!

----------

## eccerr0r

Gateway Solo 5350

Working:

P3M-1133 Tualatin, 512MB

2.4.20-redhat-27: i830m DRI (really pitiful 291fps glxgears, even slower with mesa), Conexant WinModem, (Speedstep?), PCMCIA, USB, CDRW, ACPI (with dsdt hack), Intel Pro/100B ether, maestro3 sound

Not working:

TV Out/Dual head mode, touch pad scroll buttons, suspend (never wakes back up, bios bug?)

Dell Inspiron 600m (Centrino)

Working:

P-M 1600 Dothan, 512MB

2.6.9: Radeon M9 DRI (but seems slow, only 800fps glxgears, help?), IPW2200 wireless, SXGA+, USB2, CDRW/DVDROM, ACPI, Tigon3 ether, i810_audio sound

Not Working (yet):

TV Out/Dual Head (never tried), IRDA(never tried), PCMCIA (WEIRD!), Winmodem(ever?), suspend to disk (how?)

----------

## lunarg

Toshiba Satellite Pro 2100

Hardware

P4 1700mhz, 512mb ram, 30gb hd, geforce 4 420 go, firewire, usb 1.1, intel ethernet-express 10/100, pcmcia

Software

Gentoo 2004.1 as base with latest updates, kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r9, latest stable nvidia driver, alsa 1.0.6, XFree 4.3.0, KDE 3.3.0, and the whole works.

All hardware (firewire, usb, pcmcia, sound, video, ...) runs fine. Had to disable EDID-probing on the nvidia driver because it didn't correctly detect my tft. Soundcard doesn't support hardware mixing, but solved that with ALSA's dmix plugin and arts in KDE.

I'm also using a Linksys wireless lan card (WPC54G v1.2) which works perfect and at full speed, using ndiswrapper (inserted drivers from cd) and wireless-tools (and NOT linux-wlan-ng).

----------

## necromncr

Gericom Hummer - Celeron 2.4GHz, works flawlessly except for the non-working "Info" and "Mail" buttons and TVOut. Otherwise, it's an Intel 845 chipset, WinModem works at great connect speeds.

----------

## val

Woohoo.  I just got my ipw2200 working with native linux drivers AND I got hibernating working.

Unfortunately to get hibernating working, I had to disable direct 3d rendering (I have ati).  I don't game though, so I only used it for 3ddesk, which I will miss a little but can live without....

So, I would say I am fully working now!

Though I never bothered with the tv-out....  Never needed it.

----------

## Triptol

Works perfectly. Have not tested IRDA yet, though... Wireless works very well with ndis_wrapper and windows driver.

Winmodem works, but you have to buy the driver if you want full speed. Even the volume buttons work with hotkeys.

Nice laptop by the way. Although it is not a thinkpad...

----------

## xbmodder

t40 everything works -- i dont know if modem actually works because i can't try it...

----------

## ahubu

yeh, I got a HP omnibook 900 working on gentoo. It s a PII-400 with 160mb and 6 gig. hdd. Only thing I had was a PCMCIA network card (xircom), and noi cdrom or floppy, but win98 was installed. First I made a linux partition. So I had to use loadlin to boot a kernel from dos, which loaded an initrd debian bootdisk, from where I could compile a kernel which had PCMCIA support. I copied the downloaded kernel from my win partition. Then, with the kernel support, I moved the kernel to windows partition, and used loadlin to load the new one. 

Now I downloaded a snapshot of portagetree, plus the latest portage, pcmcia-cs and grub packages. Then I chrooted to the gentoo disk (which was already stage3 installed earlier), untarred the portage tree, installed pcmcia-cs, started networking servioces and I could rsync! From there it was a piece of cake. So it IS possible to install without floppy and cdrom, as long as you have access to a DOS prompt.

It is running gnome + rox, trying software suspend now.

It's so cooolll  :Smile: 

----------

## Wampas

Fujitsu siemens amilo 1425 (specs in my sig at the bottom).

It works atm with gentoo-dev sources 2.6.9-r4 atm, xorg 6.7, ati drivers 3.14.6, stable but i still have some issues with graphics : even though i have DRI and OpenGL enabled, i still have this problem : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254867

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Tried a few games with Wine but it is very laggy atm with AGPMode x1 and no fastwrite..

Appart from that it is working, the system is incredibly fast to load kde or any application (appart 3D stuff).

----------

## Galahad

IBM Thinkpad 600 works perfectly (udev, nitro-sources-2.6.9-r3, xorg-6.7.0-r3 (problems with 6.8.x), gnome 2.8, alsa-1.0.7).

----------

## desertstalker

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dell Inspiron 600m (Centrino)
> 
> Working:
> ...

 

PCMCIA works for me I have D600 (same except for top case), you need to enable ISAPnP and some other pnp things to get it to stop hanging.

Suspend to disk works with swsusp2 if you don't have X running and unload ALL modules.  Also if you wand suspend to ram look here http://www.loria.fr/~thome/d600/#details  bit unstabe but generally works.

on my own machine the only problems i have are with ndiswrapper

----------

## jido

Thinkpad 240

Wireless WG511 card works with wireless-tools and Prism64

Suspend works with CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF

Standby doesn't work

Suspend to Disk doesn't work (yet?), does only a Suspend

Winmodem doesn't work (not installed)

Sound works since I installed mplayer (=>bizarre?)

Not sure irda or serial work

----------

## vesalius

Sager NP-5670.  Runs just fine when I don't mess with something I'm not supposed to   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thecrazyperson_ws

I have an ancient as fsck Compaq LTE5400 (Pentium classic 150 MHZ with 80 MB ram), and everything works flawlessly under Gentoo, but seeing as how I didn't have another box to offload distcc on to, I gave up on trying to emerge xorg and KDE and just re-installed Mandrake 9.1 on it.  I now use this machine to control my P3-Katmai box while it's bootstrapping, since I have a wireless card in it (some cheap Linksys I picked up at Walmart for $30).  But, you probably don't want something that old, eh?

----------

## Moebius

I have done it on a Omnibook Xe3 With Kernel 2.6.6. Most important things work (Ethernet, Sound, Touchpad, Graphics, CD, DVD). Failde to Compile the omnibook package. So there are no special keys available...

[UPDATE] All done now; SPecial Keys work perfect#, too

----------

## ryceck

Got a Compaq Armada E500 running here with this hardware config:

 *Pentium 3 800mhz

 *256mb ram

 *Ati Rage Mobile

 *CD-RW 16speed

 *DVD-player (swappable for the CD-RW)

Everything that I need is working flawlessly

*X (no 3d-support, but not necessary)

*KDE-3.3.1, works faster than Windows XP on the same machine

*K3B, burns like a charm

*Network, Intel etherexpress pro 10/100

*Tv-out and regular screen-switching (lcd to crt and vice versa)

*Linksys WPC54G broadcom wireless (using ndiswrapper)

*USB-support (usb-hid, external usb-drives)

*Wine, for those unmissable windows programs

*Win4Lin, for the times wine doesnt get it

*Software Suspend 2, hibernate works perfect!!

*Kmplayer for DVD's, like a charm

*Fbsplash, got a nice thingy called dragonmatrix (thnx to this forums) as a framebuffer, makes them windows-users drowl  :Very Happy: 

Got nothing to complain as far as I know. Only thing I cant get working is infrared but since I dont need/use it I dont mind  :Smile: 

----------

## braverock

We've had great luck here getting all features working for Thinkpad T20's and T23's, including mini-PCI wireless ,the internal lan/modem, firewire, CDRW.

The Thinkpad support in the linux kernel just keeps getting better, with IBM providing driver support for most newer Thinkpads.

The only complaint I have is that the orinoco kernel driver for the wireless doesn't include scanning support.  There's a patch available the fixes that, but I haven't had time to play with it.  If you only care about 'nkown' wireless AP's or are happy with connecting to the strongest signal, then scanning support isn't a big deal.

----------

## Amarack

I have had my dell inspiron 4150 for about 2 years. It has never had anything but gentoo on it.

Laptops and linux go great together. You don't add much hardware to you laptop, so once its working you really don't need to mess with it THAT much, excluding updating the software. 

I don't like the ati drivers I have to use on this thing, but they work well enough for quake 3 every now and then.

----------

## dom_

 *Moebius wrote:*   

> I have done it on a Omnibook Xe3 With Kernel 2.6.6. Most important things work (Ethernet, Sound, Touchpad, Graphics, CD, DVD). Failde to Compile the omnibook package. So there are no special keys available...

 

I just switched to gentoo on my laptop xe3 gc. Everything worked fine. Even the omnibook module which i emerged adding omnibook module in package.keywords with ~x86 flags. So with this, i'am abble to use the additionnal multimedia keys www, mail, demo, help, previous track, play, stop, and next track. The sleep button is handled by the acpi in the kernel and can be accessed

with acpid. The only two buttons i can't access are the volume buttons. Previously, the omnibook

module provided an emulation in /proc/omnibook/key_polling for those two buttons, but they removed this emulation because this two buttons are supposed to be handled by acpi. If anyone

had any success with this ....

@+

dom

Note : the suspend to disk is working.

configuration of the kernel with the sleep option in power management and adding the parameter /dev/my_swap_partition.

added these two lines in /etc/acpi/default.sh :

                        sleep)  echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep

                                ;;

added the resume=/dev/my_swap_partition to the boot option

BUT, the multimedia keys don't seem to work after wake-up

Note2 : after a lot of try with emerging the dri xorg etc ... i went to use the doc at http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building and finally the dri is all ok for the VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)

----------

## Travers

hp pavilion zv5000

AMD 3700+ 64 bit (which I am not using due to situation of closed-source software such as macromedia flash and my wifi driver [see below] Clawhammer core

1024 PC3200 RAM

80 Gig 5400 rpm HD

DVD read, CD W/RW/R

Nvidia NV17 Geforce 4 440 GO 64MB

Vanilla kernel: 2.6.9

Everything works except for the winmodem, which I have no use for and have not tested. The integrated wireless was the biggest problem. It's a Broadcom BCM4306 (rev 3) and I got it to work by using ndiswrapper (a linux program that uses winbl0ws drivers. I had to pass acpi=noirq to the kernel though to avoid sudden death wireless that had to be fixed by a reboot.) I have for Broadcom as much love as I do for Bill Gates and his posse. FCC isn't high on my list eiether, but that depends on which list we are talking about. =) 

Other than that, everything is fully functional and was easy to setup. Use the synaptics package for the touchpad and esound for the integrated speakers. Use nvidia-glx for the videocard. Feel free to e-mail me with any questions. I've got a HOW TO planned, but have been a bit busy. Hopefully I'll do it on Turkey day.

----------

## breetie

While I suppose there can be a myriad different suppositions on what 'fully working' means, my Toshiba Tecra 8100 seems to function enough.  The only component not working is the hardware acceleration for the graphics chipset (more an issue with S3 than *nix, however):

Toshiba Tecra 8100

Mobile Pentium III 600 (soon to be 850)

256M PC100

15G IBM TravelStar

Toshiba 6x DVD-ROM

3Com 3CCFE575CT Tornado CardBus

Yamaha DS-XG (YMF744) soundcard

Toshiba external floppy drive

14.4" ActiveMatrix TFT

Lucent WinModem

I can watch DVD's, listen to pretty much any music file format out there, surf the web, and all that happiness with no problems.  So, in that sense, guess it is 'fully working'.  Plus, these laptops are great for *nix, you can get spare parts everywhere, and they're cheap.  Top-quality laptop, too...Toshiba r0x0r5!   :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

I have a fully functioning DELL Latitude D800. It works great!

----------

## snowbum

I haven't read through everyones post. I just wonder if anyone got ACPI suspend and/or standby to work.

I've never been able to get this to work on any of my notebooks. Currently I own a Vaio Z series. It is centrino based and the wifi does work with the madwifi drivers. I don't think you need to stay away from centrino as someone mentioned. The mad wifi drivers work well for me. Everything else works fine.

----------

## rig0r

I have a Dell Inspiron 9100 with all components working just fine. Video, sound, modem, wireless, usb, etc.  :Smile: 

----------

## thebigslide

I have gentoo running on a Stinkpad i1500.

EVERYTHING works flawlessly.  ACPI, APIC, UDMA, the mach64 (with the cvs dri, anyways), all the fancy buttons..

It's awesome.

----------

## Risky_Business

I have Gentoo running on my Asus M5N with all hardware working and Xorg. Fluxbox is ultra smooth, responsive, and fast on the little thing!

----------

## Five-Star Red Flag

I have a IBM Thinpad T22ï¼No any problem foundã

----------

## djcronos

Might as well put my name up on the board as well.  I run Gentoo 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 on a Dell Inspiron 8200.  I also run AGNULA DeMuDi 1.2.1 rc1 on that badboy as well.  It's a beautiful thing, and the darned laptop is actually more stable than my Athlon 2800 Desktop.  But I think that might be my fault  :Smile: 

----------

## Jon Beilin

inspiron 8600 user with everything working. fast. stable.

----------

## Jengu

Inspiron 8000. Everything working that I use, but I haven't tried configuring the dial up modem, firewire, or the IR port (although I have read of others making them work).

Only thing that isn't perfect is suspend. The Rage 128  doesn't have suspend support yet in linux.

----------

## gspr

Toshiba Tecra A2:

- 1.7 GHz Dothan Pentium M

- 512 MB RAM

- 60 GB HD

- DVD-player/CD-burner

- Centrino WLAN

- 15" SXGA+, 1400x1050 native

etc.

99% operational. I have not tried the built-in winmodem, nor will I ever. Nor have I gotten suspend-to-ram to fully work, but my "trying" has been limited to "does it work like this? no... ok, I don't need it anyway".

Everything else works perfectly.

----------

## danpixley

I have a Dell Inspiron 5100 write up here:

http://pix.isa-geek.com:81/~dpix/gentoo.html

Dan

----------

## dinergy

sony vaio s150 "fully" working. native ipw2200 drivers give me a little difficulty but they work. i am mainly wired anyway...no wifi at the office only at home, and most of the time i'm just on it at the house.

 :Smile: 

kde looks rather beautiful on the 1280x800 xbrite screen.

----------

## KuroRyu

my ibook works fully (at least everything i need)

dunno if modem works, don't have a use for it (yet), the built-in mic doesn't work, but there aren't any drivers for it (and i have no use for it), and i don't know if the vga-out port works...

but here's the specs:

700MHz PowerPC 750fx G3 w/512k L2 cache

256MB PC133 RAM (to be upgraded to max of 640)

30GB HDD (dunno if it's 4200 or 5400 rpm...)

2x USB1.1 ports

1x Firewire port

modem (rj11 port)

Sun Gem Ethernet(rj45 port)

Apple Airport Wifi Card (built-in) (orinoco chipset 802.11b)

12" 1024x768 screen

ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY 16MB RAM

8xDVD/8xCD-R/8xCD-RW/24xCD combo drive

i'm running ~ppc with no problems, some version #s:

gcc-3.4.3-r1

glibc-2.3.4-20041102

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9

fluxbox-0.9.11

xorg-x11-6.8.1.901

torsmo-0.18

xorg-x11-6.8.1

pbbuttonsd-0.6.6

pmud-0.10.1-r3

cpudyn-1.0

sleep and all that works perfectly, i can watch DVDs perfectly, and i use oss instead of alsa...

my only problem is that it only has USB1.1 ports... but it's not that big of a deal...

i'm very happy with it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titan100

HP nx7010, everything working except suspend of any kind, that just hangs it (and well haven't tried bluetooth).

----------

## apfritts

AMD Athlon 64 3200+

1GB RAM

80GB 7200 RPM hard drive

Intel Pro+/Wireless (haven't been able to test it to see if it works)

SiS 900 Fast NIC

OCMicro Card Reader (doesn't work....but i think i am making headway)

have been running gentoo linux on it for almost 4 months (LUV IT!!!!)

just reformatted to run Gnome instead of KDE and make my Gentoo partition bigger  :Smile: 

----------

## gspr

You reformated for that? That's crazy...

The reason we have package managing systems, such as Portage, is to make installing and UNINSTALLING software simple and easy.

And GNU Parted will resize your partition just fine.

----------

## sigmalll

Rebranded (Advent) Asus L8400

Everything except the built in win modem works (not that I care) and I have a problem getting a ps2 mouse and the touch pad to work at the same time (but thats probably just my X config)

Sound is a little scratchy and there is a problem with the left chan not working until you adjust the balance, then its peachy.

TV out works perfectly

----------

## Helper_Monkey

Dell 600m . . . mmmm my linux laptop is so sexy. I'm sure most people already know, but linux-laptop.net is the best resource for all your linux laptop needs.

----------

## dawizman

Another success on a Dell 600m. I say linuxquestions.org is an excellent resource also.

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Acer aspire 1703SM

1280x1024 on a 17" TFT-screen - I can lean back!

Pentium4 2.6 GHz @ 400 MHz FSB

1 GB RAM @ 333 MHz

80 GB Seagate ATA-100 @ 7200 rpm.

Everything but ACPI works as expected and I use it for gaming in linux as well, primarily "call of duty".

The current gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.10 does not know about that I actually have a battery installed so KLaptop isn't reporting anything useful, although it can tell if the power cord is not plugged in.

Otherwise, it is a perfect environment for programming and gaming. Go gentoo.

----------

## Hauser

Dell 700m

IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 725 (1.60GHz/400MHz FSB) 12.1" WXGA 1280x800 native resolution

1GB DDR SDRAM 2 Dimms 

80GB (5400rpm) Ultra ATA Hard Drive

8x CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer write capability

Fbsplash only works in 1024x768

1280x800 resolution in X works with the 855resolution patch, but this breaks suspend-to-disk to some extent, because X will crash on resumption. On the other hand if you use 1024x768,  swsusp2 works perfectly.

The above are the only problems I encountered with linux on this machine so far.

----------

## MdaG

I've got mine working perfectly (DELL D800).

http://home.student.uu.se/maol9883/gentoo.html

----------

## adi-beg

EliteGroup ECS G551 with Dothan 1,6 GHz, ATI Radeon 9000, DVD+/DVD-/DVD-RAM, 1 GB RAM, 60 GB harddrive, 1400x1050 and more... works. Haven't tested PCMCIA and modem, everything else work perfectly...

----------

## Raistlin

Well, compared to the other posts here that claim to have a perfectly working laptop, mine seems to be working perfectly, too   :Very Happy: .

I have a T41p

that runs absolutely smoothly under gentoo.

As far as I am concerned, everything works. This means I am not depending on any other (so-called) OS. I only use Linux, though the WinXP partition is still on the hard drive (but just because I didn't have the time to overwrite it...  :Embarassed:  )

Everyting is working, except that the ATI graphics card is not well supported (I do have 3D accel but only under XFree 4.3 - I rather wanted Xorg6.8...). But I am looking forward to the mid of January, for ATI announced the new driver release. And because their LINUX support was absolutely extraordinary   :Rolling Eyes:  I don't have any doubts that the driver will be released in time...

(sorry about the tiny ranting here...)

Cheers, Raist.

----------

## WyvStaX

Dell Inspiron 8600 works pretty fine with dell truemobile 802.11/b/g minipci card (broadcom) and ati Radeon 9600, hardware acceleration works.

----------

## R45

Toshiba Satellite A65-S126

Everything (ACPI, Sound, Wireless, Ethernet, PCMCIA, etc.) except the Modem. From what I gather, it's an Agere based chipset and requires hacking the ltmodem sources to get to work. I haven't tried to yet.

----------

## cytom

HP Compaq nx7000

working fine

----------

## liber!

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fbsplash only works in 1024x768
> 
> 1280x800 resolution in X works with the 855resolution patch, but this breaks suspend-to-disk to some extent, because X will crash on resumption. On the other hand if you use 1024x768,  swsusp2 works perfectly.

 

You could suspend from a real teminal (CTRL - ALT - F1), and then you come back in the this terminal, now you can start the 855resolution script... That's how I use 1280x800 in combination with swsusp2...

Greets,

Nathan

----------

## gutter

Gentoo on Asus M2442NUP  :Wink: 

----------

## DavidJN

Acer Aspire 1353XC running Gentoo here.

Works:

network, video (using vesafb), sound, touchpad, cdrw.

Not got working:

Modem (but dont need it), TV out (I would like this working)

----------

## hiroki

Asus M6800N-series

Not working:

- Battery status is always zero [because of faulty DSDT, there are fixed ones available online and i've been using a fixed DSDT, but recently I upgraded my RAM, so that this problem occurs again]

- IrDA [don't need it though]

- integrated SD/MMC reader [as SD-cards are not supported by the kernel - SD is notan open standard, they have lots of secrets to hide   :Rolling Eyes: ]

I would like to see battery status & SD cards working. The last one is very unlikely to happen, the first one.. well, just look at my signature, in which I (we the M6N-users) are begging for Intel-IASL-compilable DSDT's. As ASUS works with the Micro$oft compiler....which seems not to be standard compliant [like always  :Rolling Eyes: ]...

So, please,anybody owning an ASUS laptop, sign that petition  :Exclamation: 

[yeah, first an petition for ATI-Linux-drivers, and now for a correct DSDT for ASUS laptops...]

----------

## jp.fielding

dell 5150 p4ht 

only installed about 6 days ago, but with a custom kernel and 1.0rc2 of ndiswrapper available, everything is finally stable.  

i believe _everything_ is working fine, i even drop in my external harddrive quite often.

----------

## gohmdoree

with some effort, i've gotten gentoo running on the following:

dell inspiron 8200

ibm thinkpad x30

ibook g4

sony vaio tr3a

all are pretty zip zip zippy

----------

## bekenone

my compaq presario 730us runs fine....its my main box for just about everything.... but fast opengl.........the DRI savage twister is ok...not great but workable.....

I just dont use this box for modeling.

mostly tracking, graphics, safe browsing, clients on ssh and the basics.

i love it.

----------

## jamesshuang

I just got suspend-to-ram to work properly with my Dell 700m, which was my requirments for "fully working". I'm using gentoo 2004.3, kernel 2.6.10 morph sources 17. I found this : http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/laptops/video-post_0.1.orig.tar.gz which allowed the screen to come back up after a suspend to ram, which was the only thing stopping it. 

In addition to suspend to ram, suspend to disk also works flawlessly with swsusp2, which was what I used before I got suspend to ram to work. All ACPI functions work flawlessly, battery monitor, ac adapter, cpu speedstepping, and now, finally, all the sleep states as well!

I'll be posting up a guide on how to do it soon enough...

----------

## LostSon

Balance A535 Just ordered this one a little bit ago and wiped it the day i got it and put gentoo on it. It works fine although i need to disable the tap on the touchpad i hate that. Something to do with synaptics. So far it works great the cd/dvd combo burner works well. The only weird thing is i cant seem to get the mixer to control the volume. My other laptop is and IBM thinkpad 390E and that one works flawlessly although it is only 333mHz with 128 megs of ram. On my balance i have all the APM working as well so im very happy there.

----------

## Pretanter

using an Sony VGA115M full working  :Smile: 

----------

## aamonten

I have my compaq presario r3000 working with no mayor problem

----------

## OOZafle

my friend is running a toshiba sattelite. only problem he ran into was getting the touchpad to work with X, but this has been fixed.

----------

## spacemoth

IBM R40, with several hiccups along the way, but now the following work:

-Wireless, with ipw2100 driver

-PPTP VPN connection

-USB to serial adapter, for serial console connections like minicom

-USB flash drive support

-ACPI power management, most functions (it hibernates, but won't wake up...)

-Touchpad, 3-button wheelmouse

-built-in laptop functions, like brightness button, volume, etc.

Many thanks to this list for getting all of those working. 

For any windows app that I can't run (hey, it happens), I rconsole to my XP box, but I need this only for apps that are only developed w/o linux or java support.

----------

## korz

I have a Dell Latitude CPx J 650. Everything works fine, eycept the IR-port, surely my fault. 

My older Siemens Nixdorf PCD-4ND (486, 100 MHz, 20 MB RAM) works fine as well, although there were some problems getting X running, X couldn't find the display. Sad bud true: It has a 16 bit stereo soundchip onboard, but has not enough calculating power to play mp3's.....

----------

## wiremore

i have an asus m5n (centrino, 1.8ghz pentium m). everything works except for hardware acceleration, and I have not given up on that yet. I havent tried to use it yet, but apparently the built in card reader doesnt work either. Overall, im pretty darn happy with it. MUCH better than the windows xp my old dell inspiron 4000 ran.

----------

## Magistrat

i bought myself a very cheap notebook (at least cheap for 12"). it's a _no-name_ brand (somewhere from filipia i guess).. so it's a mobile celeron (not centrino. celeron has half cache and no advanced speedstepping). i didn't had a documentation with it so i guessed it's interior.

there where some acpi problems. like closing LID and the backlight never came up again after i opened it.. but now, everything, works fine. cpu throtteling, software suspend 2, sd-card-reader, and so on.

there were some battles to fought, but after two months everythin worked fine  :Wink:  so there's absolutely nothing wrong with installing linux (gentoo in special) as the only OS on a nb!

go on, buy any nb and try your skills! the less you know on a notebook the more fun it can be (or less..depending).

but one hint: double check the chipset of the wlan device! these things may cause nightmares.

----------

## RumbleBot

I've got gentoo running great on an IBM Thinkpad 600 (P2 400MHz).  I haven't tried the modem, but I'd never use it anyways.  This little system runs smoother than most P3 Windows computers.  Runs stable, even with some extreme CFLAGS settings.  I use my notebook almost as much as my AMD64 2200MHz Gentoo box now.

----------

## tetsue

Averatec 5110 - Pentium M 1.3GHz -- 512MB with the ipw2100 wireless driver running fine.

Haven't tried to use the modem, no reason to yet.  Upgraded to gcc 3.4.3 for the pentium-m march support.  Use nltp and 2.6 kernel.

Excellent machine,and runs quite well.  Havn't tried the software suspend stuff yet, but I have been able to use the extra buttons (wireless, P1, and P2) with the help of setkeycodes, and lineakd.

I want to get laptop-mode working, but even with a basic acpid tweak to set the scaling_frequency to ondemand and do a hdparm -S 2 I can get the battery life up to around 4-4.5 hours.

----------

## motie

I have Gentoo 2004.3 running happily on my Thinkpad T23. It was the easiest Gentoo install of the four I have done.

Running great. Dual-booting Win2000 with grub.

----------

## linuxgeek71

Thinkpad A30. Everything works, including the winmodem.

----------

## disturbed

Compaq evo ; everything works fine, even my wifi.

----------

## Spyretto

ACER Ferrari 3000. Everything works fine.

----------

## EASYdoor

Acer Travelmate 8006 (Pentium M 2.0, 512 Ram, 9700 128MB DDR radeon, 80 GB,..)

works rock stable (reiserfs, pcmcia, wlan-ipw2200, 2.6.10 kernel, fb @ 1440x1050)...

i just love gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## defreats

Everything works fine on my packard bell c3300 laptop. Upgraded to 784mb ram and it runs super fast!

It's based on an AMD Athlon 2600xp-m processor, sis740 chipset and sis7012 audio. I had some problems with alsa on the 2.4.26-r( kernel, but it works out of the box under 2.6.9-R1. Haven't tried 3d acceleration yet as I'm scraed I'll break x  :Razz: 

----------

## Sayonara

I'm running Gentoo on a Twinhead Efio! 123A

mobile AthlonXP 1500+

256MB DDR RAM

onboard ProSavage Chip shared

PCMCIA

Synaptics Touchpad

12.1'' XGA-TFT

Winmoden (not running yet, due lack of time.  :Wink: )

Everything is running fine, including ACPI stuff, suspend2ram and hibernate.  :Smile: 

----------

## r0bertz

hp pavilion zt3000

----------

## 8Shadow8

I use 64bit Gentoo on an emachines like notebook with A64 3000+ Cpu and an ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 with Widescreen Display. Everything works fine: Clock chainging, Lan (the wlan should also work but i haven't tried it), Sound and even the 64bit Ati drivers are working with direct rendering, so i can play Ut2k4 but with a big performance loss compared to windowz (its still playable).

----------

## soccerplayer

Ive got my Gateway Solo 5350 working perfectly...wireless, dsdt hacked, all the goodies are all great.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackhat006

Dell latutitude C630 most of it works just somethings I haven't check

modem- I dont'n need it

tv out- I don't have the wires nor use for this one

everything else working

----------

## fimbulvetr

dell d800, working perfectly.

----------

## King of Nowhere

ive just recently built gentoo on to my Dell Inspirion 1000 and everything works fine (other than my winmodem i never bothered to configure)

----------

## j3ff3r

As much as people have b****ed about them in the past, I have Gentoo working fine on an eMachines m6805 (without even flashing the BIOS).  I have the scroll part of my touchpad, the 64-bit ATI drivers, and the wireless card (through ndiswrapper) all working and working great.

----------

## lez

IBM r50p 1.7GHz 512MB Ram - blah blah blah...

It runs beautifully and is getting better all the time...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mathgeek

Everything fine over here. I have a Gericom 1st Supersonic 1000MHz with only one System on it: Gentoo. I built my 2.6.10 kernel from mm-sources. Reiser4 works nicely as well as PCMCIA. However, there are minor issues with the xv video driver when I log in as user (works fine as root) and I did not mess with the built-in modem, since I have an indestructible Elsa microlink modem at home and WLAN everywhere else I go. Oh yeah, syncing  my Pocket PC does not work yet, but that really isn't the point, is it? :Wink: 

----------

## inode77

IBM Thinkpad T40p => everything runs great except:

- FIR (Fast Infrared)

And I miss some HW terribly, but still my favorite Notebook series until today.

- Serialport (There's only a parallel one that I don't need)

- Firewire (IBM's X31 does have a IEE1394 mini (without power support))

(-) CF Cardslot (IBM's X31 does have a slot)

Running with 2.6.10 dev-sources, nptl, gcc-3.4 (-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer), xfce4.2.

----------

## rojaro

Toshiba M30 Notebook

```
neutron log # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1496.418

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 2957.31

neutron log # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go 5200] (rev a1)

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

0000:02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 05)

neutron log # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1032504     583736     448768          0         24     366876

-/+ buffers/cache:     216836     815668

Swap:      1004052          0    1004052

neutron log # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda4             72126596  18969072  53157524  27% /

none                    516252         0    516252   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda1             20731848  12029800   8702048  59% /winxp

neutron log #
```

Almost everything works except for the SD Card Reader (for which no driver exists as it seems) and the Infrared Port (which i havent configured at all)

----------

## AliasXZ

i got a cheap Advent 6416 lol with 3d support - fully working running kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r9  :Very Happy: 

Sis630 chipset

Sis7018 sound

Sis900 LAN  :Confused: 

Infra-red fine - usb fine  :Wink: 

*Plays frozen-bubble  :Smile: *  :Razz: 

----------

## acidpk

Toshiba Satellite Pro 2100

----------

## demitrix

Gateway 7215GX

has a broadcom wireless card, so it took a lil fiddling with ndiswrapper to get it to work but its all good now. except for the side scroller on the touchpad, it just moves the mouse up and down

----------

## Jessejames187

Depends on your definition of fully working.

I have Gentoo working, but no desktop enviroment, I have ethernet working normally, I have video support working properly (well, atleast I think I do, not quite sure until I try to run Xserver for the first time to see if it will run at the required 1024x768 for my laptops screen). Right now its just displaying all the output onto liek 3/5ths of the screen, which is like 800x600? or maybe its 640x480?

So depending on your definition, yes I have a working Gentoo laptop, but its basically just a command-line terminal at the moment because I had complications emerging xorg-x11 (something about problems with emerge world, which I am currently running... since 8:30 this morning... slow computers are wonderful aren't they?)

EDIT: Its a Toshiba Satellite 2805-s401, 795mhz, Yamaha soundcard and S3 Savage videocard... thinking about updating the processor on this badboy though.... and get a decent sound card... and video card... 8mb video card? I'm suprised it displays text without getting horrible frame rates.

----------

## NanoCosm

I got everything working on every Laptop. (Thinkpad R51, Toshiba Satellite 3000, Acer Travelmate) But I normally only buy when I know that it will work  :Wink: 

----------

## Crazy Fucker

Everything is working on a Toshiba Tecra 9000, except for FIR and bluetooth, 

I haven't tried  yet, and I don't need it so..  :Wink: 

It runs great tough, I'm using it more then my 3000 workstation 

The only problem with it is, that I cant get the suspend modes to work.... :Crying or Very sad: 

s3 savage card with direct rendering. Pentium-M 1,2GHz,

----------

## Apetrini

Sony Vaio VGN-A215M

Everything works.

On my linux system the autonomy of  the battery is about 4h, while under windows it was  3.20 h.

----------

## Fallen_Angel

IBM Thinkpad T40 everything running with ACPI, nice linux machine!

----------

## gotaserena

I'm proud to say that with all the help I found here I've got a Thinkpad R32 to get (almost) everything to work:

- DRI (radeon from x11-dri) - Haven't tested TVout yet. Seems like too much of a hassle.

- ethernet and alsa (which gave me a lot of headaches with my former thinkpad 600)

- IR (built in kernel. gnokii, openobex and p3nfsd to get files to and fro my nokia 6600)

- ACPI - fully working, but did not get my way around defining init levels and using acpi events to switch them.

- swsusp2 - 2.1.8.7 works wonderfully on 2.6.10. For some reason I couldn't get it to work with 2.1.6.8 on 2.6.11.

- WLAN - A DWL-650+ which I did manage to get to work using acx100 modules.

The only thing I still have to figure out is the modem. Not that I have too much use for it, though.

----------

## elpollodiablo

Sony Vaio VGN-B1XP

Everything is working like a charm! I had an ibook and i'm not missing it right now!

----------

## Abic@ophymx

I have an HP Pavilion ze4500 running perfectly.

I dual boot with 5 partitions (Windows wants a primary to point to a logical partition to use for my stuff drive.)

  Synaptics Touch Pad drivers work great (after some reading and debugging)

  USB mouse works great. (I needed to make sure to compile the correct module for USB UHCI etc.)

  Acpi works great

  Broadcom Wireless works with Ndiswrapper, even better than it does in windows. (no real control over the card though)

  ATI intergrated card doesn't really work, though it doesn't work that well in windows, it's the one thing i dislike about this laptop, anyone interested in a gaming laptop go for something else.

  Sound, Nic work great, some extra buttons work with lineak but not all of them.

  Cd burning works but only in root with the 2.6.11 kernel.

  I run Enlightenment 17 from cvs using portage, runs fine if you don't mind configuring the set up by hand.

Any questions about Gentoo on this specific Laptop feel free to email me at ophymx at gmail.com

----------

## crysaz

Just finished my first laptop installation. Target machine was companys old Omnibook XE3 (pentium 3). I developet a nice set of acpi scripts during proces. Now I am able to choose different services for network/no network, ac/battery and home/office.

Home/office setup is kinda tottering, but it will fade out when I get e.g. dhcpd up and running. Ntp-syncing stalls boot proces a bit, so it is nice to have ability to drop it out when you don't have network connection.

----------

## Noven

I'm a long term FreeBSD addict, my home network consisted entirely of freebsd machines - mostly older models {including two toshiba laptops}. So when I got a {relatively} new shiny laptop I decided to explore linux again... 

Toshiba Dynabook TX/2513CWSB {Japanese model, including funky kanji on the keyboard}

2 nights, >10 plungers of coffee and a box of chocolate eggs to go from linux newbie to fully functional deck. 

Gentoo 2.6.11-r4 -> enlightenment-16.7.2

Full PNP-ACPI support inc. Toshiba specific

Function and other non-us keys / Touchpad

Intel 855GM with dri/glx LCD 1024x768 / external dual head

CD/DVD playback/burning

Sound play/rec

USB / Firewire / PCMCIA / LAN

Internal modem recognised but not tested or used in any way

I am totally impressed with Gentoo,  an awesome intuitive distro! Now I am going to do the one thing FreeBSD never did - Neverwinter Nights at a decent frame rate!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DiosT

Just wanted to post..

just completed my first Gentoo install ever (that made it into gnome)... was on a Gateway 400SD4..

Gnome 2.8

Kernel 2.6.11-r4 gentoo sources

Sound, hardware accel. for graphics, and most things seem to be working fine..

I still need to set up a battery/other system monitoring tools, and install more 'office' and 'game' apps, but it technically runs  :Wink: 

----------

## -NoXy-

running gentoo on an old HP Omnibook XE3, quite easy to setup all hardware. only problem i faced was the /usr becoming quite "fat" after a few months  :p

----------

## El Tazar

Been running Gentoo with 2.6 kernels for a few months now on my aging Asus L8400 rev. E. (In short, PIII 800MHz, 256MB RAM, 40GB 5400 RPM disk)

Issues:

-The ACPI bios is a little buggy, so I've stuck with APM. No biggie, except that the system doesn't know when the lid is closed.

-Still haven't managed to get DRI working on the Savage MX videocard, though other users have reported success in doing so. This calls for mediocre X performance.

----------

## pksings

Everything works, including the Centrino Wireless, with ndiswrapper and/or Linuxant's driverloader.

1GB ram 1280x1024 video, nice laptop.

----------

## Drakanor

Runs fine on my old Fujitsu LX440 (P2 333 MHz, 288 MB RAM, PCMCIA network card, USB mouse and scanner)

----------

## m00dawg

I have it running on my Sony Vaio FX-210. Everythign works, although sometimes a reboot causes the BIOS to become angry (requiring a hard reboot). Otherwise it works like a champ, minus the horrific battery life (which is due to the laptop itself, not Gentoo  :Wink:  )

----------

## zuki

Running on:

Dell Latitude D810 and Gericom Hummer FX 5600

----------

## EliasP

/me runs Gentoo on a HP nc6000. Works really fine so far, but haven't tested all features yet.

Greetings

Elias P.

----------

## makton3g

I used to have a duel partition on my Dell Inspiron 9100, and will be going to a full linux system when I get the bugs out of my tower.

My laptop was teh first system I had Gentoo on, which everything worked. 

Inspiron 9100 (only difference from this and XPS was CPU speed)

P4 HT 2.8GIG

512MB ram

ATI 9700 128MB

60GIG HD

Wireless and network

Thing was awsome in linux, but I was doing classes on MS office crap, so I set it for windows only and made my tower linux only.

----------

## dreese9859

i have it running on my compaq presario r3000z series.  havent had any problems with it................yet.

----------

## cheng91

I am running gentoo on IBM T23 full days. it seems everything works fine, include video/audio/modem/ethernet and hot-key.

----------

## blurp

toshiba tecra m1

not tried:

firewire

IR

modem

acpi suspend

definitely will not work:

sd card reader

all else works fine.

----------

## Juha

I have IBM T22, everything is working smoothly, but haven't tried

USB, PCMCIA, 56k modem, IR

256 MB RAM

30GB IDE

1.0 GHz

1400x1050 screen

DVD-ROM

btw: fluxbox at 1400x1050 on laptop is nice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## augury

dell latitude CPt 

333 mhz Pii 128kb L2

it had 32mb ram but wouldn't load a gui,

i added 512mb of CL2 100mhz ram and now i can run kde and gnome.

the battery hardware sensor/bios action isn't the greatest but if i fiddle with it it works.

i also got it a 10gb harddrive off of a clariion storage processor piece.

I had 3 gateway profiles, one 1000mhz p3 and 2 733mhz p3's.  I don't like to admit it but it brought a smile to my face to hear those wd's go click,click,click.  I never saw a gateway run anything well.  This laptop runs better than all three together.

I'd like a new laptop but nobody sells gentop's.  I heard that if you don't accept the the windows licence agreement that they give you the  money back for the windows but it isn't very much since most of the expense is the customer support.  I don't think I should have to pay for any of it.  I did see sager's with no operating system, but I haven't gotten a chance to price them out.  This one was my sisters untill she got a new one.  Maybe she'll get some emails with funny attachments soon. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SuperJudge

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Old Dell Inspiron 4100 with everything working flawlessly (but the winmodem, that I think might work, but I don' need it so I never bothered).

 Same here, I never bothered with the winmodem, but every single thing on my Sony VAIO FXA-53 works, even Direct Rendering on my mach64 based Rage Mobility M-1.  :Smile: 

It was a labor of love.

----------

## corvusnex

I just got my first Linux installation (I chose Gentoo after doing extensive web research) completed on my laptop.

Model: Uniwill 258KA0

CPU: AMD64 3200

RAM: 1GB

HD: 80 GB

Display: 15.4" 1280x800 WXGA <-- this was a pain is the a$$ to configure 

Video: ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 128 MB <-- thank you ATI for finally putting out the drivers! Direct rendering is working fine  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo: 2.6.11-r6

So far, I still have to make sure the sound works and I have had no luck in getting the wireless networking or the PCMCIA slot to work. Other than that, I am quite happy.

----------

## philip3270

Portege 3480ct, with every piece of hardware including the useless winmodem to work. However, for strangeness, the lower PCMCIA slot is broken (recieves no power)

----------

## SuperJudge

I just got the ALPs touchpad scrolling to work, too.  :Smile:  These forums rock.

----------

## mrgabe

I've got gentoo dual booting on a panasonic toughbook 71 pentium III, 256MB RAM, 30GB drive, using a xircom cardbus eth adapter (tulip). I also use prism2 based wifi, and have a dvd/cdrw combo drive. I had loaded (all recent) mandrake, fedora, slackware, debian, ubuntu on this laptop, trying to find something that fits my needs/wants... and it's Gentoo I've decided to keep. I haven't set up the suspend to disk on it, but what I have working is: kde, OpenOffice.org, sound, dvd, cdrw, wifi, external usb mouse, clanbomber, xboard, firefox, mplayer (with wmv 9 codec!), LAMP, samba, perl, python, postgres, cicsco vpn + vnc, vmware -- everything that's important to me!

By the way, I was in a motorcycle accident last year April -nothing too major, got hit at about 25mph and took a good spill- the toughbook was in my -unpadded- book bag and hit the street hard enough to break the power supply. Laptop got a ding, but booted up fine. Not a dead pixel or bad sector to speak of.

----------

## Fire Hazard

I got a dual boot HP pavilion ze5170.  I'm amazed that the built in mouse pad works.  When I mean works I mean I can actually turn it off.  Before when I ran Red Hat 9 it wouldn't turn off.  Most of the bottons don't work like the web button, volume botton, etc.  I don't have the modem working either, stupid winmodem.  Other than that I'm very happy with how it works.  Though when I play DVDs its like jumpy for some damn reason.  Haven't put the time in to fix that yet.  Trying to get my external hard drive to work right now.  On a very positive note though, I got my Nomad Zen mp3 player to work, Gnomad2 fucking rocks!!!  I love linux/GNU/open source.

----------

## _puck_

I use a IBM Thinkpad R51 and everything is working great. No flaws. I also have a Dell Insipron 8100 which works fully except for the acpi things.

----------

## hgerstung

My Acer TabletPC/Subnotebook combo called C100 is on its way being converted to Gentoo (from SuSE). Right now I have heavy difficulties with getting ACPI to work, see

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331266.html ...

I know that it works with Linux, Knoppix is just doing fine on it but I do not want to boot from CD or even install Knoppix on its harddisk, I'd like to use Gentoo. 

Besides that the internal touchpad (Synaptics) works great, as well as X and Sound and internal wired network. For wireless I go with a D-Link DWL650G pcmcia card, which runs just great with the madwifi-driver software ..

If I ever resolve these ACPI problems I will go on and enable the tablet functions (like Screen rotating and the EMC pen to write directly on the screen). 

By using the Acerhk software I was able to enable the additional buttons of the gadget, one thing on my todo-list is to write a little scripts which checks my IMAP mail account and let the LED of my mail button blink if some message is waiting in my inbox. 

Regards,

Heiko

----------

## frameRATE

I hope to have a fully working iBook here in a few hours...

----------

## cmvanbrunt

I'm running on an Emachines M6809 (AMD64) notebook.  I've got everything working except for suspend.

----------

## noremac

I have a portege 3110 and a 3440 both which run gentoo fine. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portege 3480ct, with every piece of hardware including the useless winmodem to work.
> 
> 

 

philip3270, How did you get the winmodem to work ?

Also have you got dual monitor working - I can't find a useful place that tells me how to do it.

----------

## bCookie

A Toshiba Tecra 8000 Pentium 300 with 64mb of ram, and 2 gig hard drive.  Installed stage 1, and running gnome.  Don't ask.  :Laughing: 

----------

## webguru24

Got Gentoo 2005.0 working on Compaq Presario 2570US.  Including the Broadcom 54g Adapter.

----------

## gdq

- I got gentoo running now for more then 1,5 years on a "no-brand" BCY27 (distributed in Belgium via www.jasa.be under the name of QForce - but when I told them I did not want to pay for the pre-installed Windows XP and would use it to run linux on it , they asked me to confirm them that I revoked the one year warranty ...) , I didn't have any problem installing gentoo on it (I have to admit : emerge -uv world gave me regurarely severe headaches ... but I admit , I was to blame every now and then as well ...)

- tried to install gentoo on an Acer Aspire 1300, but gave up (it was for my sons birthday, and I was under time pressure) after having spent half a day trying to get the wireless pcmcia card and the sound working ...) so I installed knoppix, but I'm not happy with it, as the partition scheme looks like /dev/hda1 -> / and /dev/hda2 -> swap , ugly. So when my son is away during holidays I'll give it an other try with gentoo - all advice welcome ..

----------

## Mad Merlin

I'm using a Thinkpad T40, great machine, great Linux support. Does the standard APM and ACPI suspend perfectly, all the other ACPI stuff works great (speedstepping, screen blanking and and such). Didn't come with a wireless card, got a D-Link DWL-G650 A1 for it awhile after and it works great. Getting DRI working properly for the Radeon 7500 was a bit of a pain at first (2 years ago, was using Mandrake at the time), but these days it's a snap, turns out it was more an issue with the AGP BUS not being fully supported yet at the time than the card itself. It apparently can also do hardware hibernate if you set up /dev/hda1 specially for it, but I have no need to hibernate, suspend is a much better (and faster) option.

----------

## pijalu

Sony Vaio FS-115M, gentoo 2005.0 stage 1/3 with gcc 3.4 and march=pentium-m, full ~x86

* Video: 1280x800 on X (nvidia driver) - 1024x768 fb console

* WIFI and LAN on board: OK

* Sound: OK

* Touchpad ALPS: OK (just tapping little bit too sensitive...)

* FnKeys: volume and screen brightness OK : used a modified patch for sony_acpi from sonypi author and a quick and dirty homebrew handler [all FN keys are fine.. just don't want to implement them]

----------

## flipnode

I have had great success with gentoo and my laptop! I am using a Dell Inspiron 4150 p4 with an ati 7500 mobility 16mb grahpics chip. If you want real! Power! Use the Jackass/Gentoo project!!

[/b]

----------

## capone007

I successfully use a "Toshiba Satellite 2430-301" notebook! Works great!!! some other distr. won't work, but gentoo runs fine from day one  :Smile: 

----------

## johor

I have a hp pavilion, and all the hardware is working(even the internal modem) .....it's a pleasure to install/use gentoo !

----------

## tunguska

Since three years I have a IBM Thinkpad A31p. Everything works fine apart from my internal wireless card. But that's just a HW defect.

The only thing to object to is the video driver support. The original ATI drivers won't work.

----------

## ecthalion

All (except WinModem which i don't need so i didn't play around) working on hp 9020.      Gentoo 2005.0

----------

## jmpnz

From: http://vergil.chemistry.gatech.edu/~park/dell.html .  Thiis document has since been removed so I am recreating it here.

Gentoo Linux 1.2

Introductory Material

   1. Download the Gentoo Linux 1.2 (i686) ISO from ibiblio.org.

      [ gentoo-i686-1.2.iso (ibiblio.org) | gentoo-i686-1.2.iso (gatech.edu) ]

   2. Follow the Preliminary Steps in the Debian guide below for partitioning information. NOTE: You only need to do this if you plan on installing Windows 2000/XP before Gentoo. Here is my partition table for the curious:

Disk /dev/hda: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 3890 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1             1        13    104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda2   *        14      1033   8193150    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda3          1034      1164   1052257+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda4          1165      3890  21896595    5  Extended

/dev/hda5          1165      2184   8193118+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6          2185      3890  13703413+  83  Linux

   3. Install Windows 2000/XP now if you wish to dual boot (this can be done at a later time as noted above).

   4. Insert the Gentoo CD and reboot.

Pre-Stage 1 Installation

   1. Note: nano -w should be used as your text editor temporarily until you can emerge your favorite editor.

   2. Press enter at the boot: prompt.

   3. Press enter through the keymap and the PCI autodetection.

   4. Load the NIC driver: modprobe eepro100

   5. Load the PCMCIA stuff:

  insmod pcmcia_core

  insmod i82365

  insmod ds

      Remove the 0x800-0x8ff line via nano -w /etc/pcmcia/config.opts. Insert your PCMCIA cards and then run cardmgr -f.

   6. If you use DHCP, simply run dhcpcd eth0 or whatever ethernet interface you need. For static setups:

  /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0

  /sbin/route add -net default gw 192.168.1.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

      Be sure to use your own correct IP address! Now modify resolv.conf:

  domain mydomain.com

  nameserver 10.0.0.1

  nameserver 10.0.0.2

      Again, make sure your domain and nameserver lines match your configuration.

   7. If you haven't already setup your partitions, now is the time to do so via fdisk. See above for an example partition table. I'm using ext3 for my linux partitions; you can use SGI's XFS or ReiserFS if you wish. Make the /dev/hda1 be the /boot partition.

   8. Now initialize your partitions (I'll use my partition table as an example):

  mkswap /dev/hda3

  mke2fs -j /dev/hda1

  mke2fs -j /dev/hda5

  mke2fs -j /dev/hda6

  tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /dev/hda1

  tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /dev/hda5

  tune2fs -i 0 -c 0 /dev/hda6

  swapon /dev/hda3

      Now we make mountpoints and mount the partitions:

  mkdir /mnt/gentoo

  mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

  mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

   9. Now it's time to mount the Gentoo CD:

  mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom -o ro -t iso9660

Stage1->3 Installation

   1. Using the Stage1 or Stage2 tarball is not recommended, instead you should go straight for the Stage3 tarball unless you really feel like bootstrapping or emerge'ing your system.

   2. To unpack Stage3:

  cd /mnt/gentoo

  tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stage3-i686.tar.tbz2

  mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

  cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

  chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

  env-update

  source /etc/profile

  emerge rsync

      The last line downloads the Portage tree (~10MB), it's not necessary but recommended.

Post Stage 3 Installation

   1. Set your correct timezone from /usr/share/zoneinfo:

  ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST5EDT /etc/localtime

      The above sets Eastern Standard Time. Use your appropriate timezone.

   2. Time to compile the kernel:

  emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

  cd /usr/src/linux

  make menuconfig

      Make sure Dell Laptop Support, APM, devfs, ext3, eepro100 are selected. Take time to look through the options and select the correct ones, alternatively you can use my custom kernel config (Debian users, do not use this config file!)

      [ config-2.4.19-gentoo-r7 ]

   3. Compile and install the modules:

  make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

  cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.19-gentoo-r7

   4. Install the system logger and cron package:

  emerge app-admin/metalog

  rc-update add metalog default

  emerge sys-apps/vcron

   5. Update your /etc/fstab file to correctly match your partition table (also add the user option to your cdrom line so non-root users can mount cd's).

   6. Change the root password via passwd.

   7. Update network files: /etc/hostname:

  mymachine.mydomain.com

      /etc/hosts:

  127.0.0.1       localhost

  192.168.1.101   mymachine.mydomain.com    mymachine

      /etc/conf.d/net should be modified similar to how you configured it for Pre-Stage1 Installation, then run:

  rc-update add net.eth0 default

   8. Finally, it's time to configure grub. Type grub at the prompt and then enter in the grub commands:

  root (hd0,0)

  setup (hd0)

  quit

      Now create a grub menu list via /boot/grub/menu.lst:

  default 0

  timeout 10

  splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

  title=gentoo linux 1.2 (kernel-2.4.19-gentoo-r7)

  root (hd0,0)

  kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.19-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda5 hdb=ide-scsi

      If you are dual-booting to Windows, add:

  title=windows

  root (hd0,1)

  chainloader +1

   9. You're done installing the base Gentoo system! Type the following to reboot:

  exit

  cd /

  unmount /mnt/gentoo/boot

  unmount /mnt/gentoo/proc

  unmount /mnt/gentoo

  reboot

  10. Run update-modules as soon as your system boots back up.

Post Installation

   1. Add a regular user via: adduser -m username. Add the user into all the groups via usermod -G wheel,audio,cdrom,video,cdrw,users username.

   2. We need to emerge a few things to get the Dell Fan and Buttons working:

  emerge dev-lang/tcl dev-lang/tk

   3. After Tcl/Tk has been compiled, get the i8kutils package. Untar the source, then:

  make

  mv i8kmon i8kbuttons i8kctl /usr/bin

  ln -s /usr/bin/i8kfan /usr/bin/i8kctl

   4. Grab my /etc/i8kmon and /etc/init.d/i8kutils files and place them in the correct location. If you wish to get your Dell Buttons working, see the appropriate Debian section below (you will also need to emerge the aumix package). Then run:

  rc-update add i8kutils default

  /etc/init.d/i8kutils

      [ Massimo Dal Zotto's Webpage (i8kutils) | /etc/i8kmon | /etc/init.d/i8kutils ]

   5. Enable the portmapper for RPC services like NFS:

  rc-update add portmap default

   6. Fix the pam error with cdwriter, modify /etc/security/console.perms, find the root.cdwriter line, modify to:

  <console>  0660 <burner>     0660 root.cdrw

   7. Update the /etc/modules.autoload file to contain the following lines (sound will be later):

  ide-scsi

  ieee1394

  ohci1394

  sbp2

      Of course, if you didn't compile the firewire module or SCSI emulation module then the above isn't necessary.

   8. Now is time to actually make your system useful. The window manager I will be using is KDE3. If you want to install something else, just emerge it.

Endless Compiling

   1. This is why I said earlier you should do this an hour or two before you go to sleep. It's time to download and "emerge" your system.  :Smile:  For the curious, emerging my system took 12-13 hours! But the payoff is well worth it. KDE3 feels more responsive than the Debian packaged WindowMaker (due to a variety of factors, i.e. pre-emptive kernel, -10 renicing of X11, and optimizations for the i686 arch).

   2. Here is a listing of sources that I emerge'd:

          * sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

          * sys-apps/apmd

          * sys-apps/hdparm

          * sys-apps/wireless-tools

          * net-misc/openssh

          * media-sound/alsa-driver

          * media-sound/alsa-utils

          * app-editors/vim

          * app-editors/emacs

          * kde-base/kde

          * dev-util/cvs

          * net-www/mozilla

          * net-www/lynx

          * net-www/netscape-flash

          * app-office/openoffice-bin

          * app-text/acroread

          * media-sound/xmms

          * media-sound/alsa-xmms

          * net-print/gimp-print-cups

          * media-gfx/gimp

          * media-gfx/imagemagick

          * app-cdr/koncd

          * net-im/kopete

          * media-libs/divx4linux

          * media-libs/xline-lib

          * media-video/xine-ui

          * media-video/xine-dvdnav

          * media-video/xine-d4d

          * media-video/xine-d5d

          * media-video/xine-dmd

          * media-gfx/gqview

          * x11-themes/mosfet-liquid-widgets

          * x11-themes/connectiva-crystal

      Make sure you fix the /etc/._cfg000* files and clean old packages!

   3. Add hdparm and apmd to your init scripts once everything finishes compiling:

  rc-update add hdparm default

  rc-update add apmd default

      [ /etc/init.d/hdparm ]

XFree86, KDE 3, and nVidia GeForce2 Go

   1. It's time to fix the X Server to run with the GeForce2 Go card. Grab the 2802 drivers, not the 2960 drivers!

      [ nVidia Linux Drivers | NVIDIA_kernel 1.0-2802 | NVIDIA_GLX 1.0-2802 ]

   2. Ungzip/tar these files into /usr/local/src and run make in each of the directories, however, it's suggested that you do the APM "hack" now. Read the Advanced Power Management information in the Debian section below. Remember to create the kernel driver first, then the GLX module.

   3. Create an XF86Config-4 file using the readme provided with the kernel driver, or use my XF86Config-4 file.

      [ /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | apm_i8000.tar.gz ]

   4. Note with the above apm_i8000 script, you must modify the resume ifconfig and route lines to properly reflect your IP address settings.

   5. Modify /etc/rc.conf to load kdm on startup, find the DISPLAYMANAGER line:

  DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm

      Now, update the startup script:

  rc-update add xdm default

   6. Before your reboot, get USB and sound working in working order first.

USB Setup

   1. USB should be working with a correctly compiled kernel, to mount the usbdevfs add to your /etc/fstab:

  none    /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs    defaults    0 0

ESS Maestro3i and ALSA Sound Setup

   1. emerge the alsa-driver and alsa-utils sources if you haven't done so already. Modify the /etc/modules.d/alsa file, find the IMPORTANT: section and modify:

  ## ALSA portion

  alias snd-card-0 snd-maestro3

  ## OSS/Free portion

  alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

      Add the following lines to /etc/modules.autoload:

  snd-maestro3

  snd-pcm-oss

   2. Now run update-modules. Verify that the /etc/devfsd.conf file has the correct ALSA/OSS settings. Now it's time to set up the soundcard:

  modprobe snd-maestro3

  modprobe snd-pcm-oss

  /etc/init.d/alsasound start

  amixer set Master 80% unmute

  amixer set PCM 90% unmute

  rc-update add alsasound default

   3. Give your system a reboot. X, KDE3, USB, and Sound should all be working!

Firewire Setup

   1. If you added the lines into /etc/modules.autoload then we are almost to a point where we can use our firewire device (mine is a CD burner).

   2. Download the rescan-scsi-bus.sh script and copy it into /usr/local/sbin.

      [ rescan-scsi-bus.sh ]

   3. Plug-in your device and run the above script. Your devices should be automatically added/updated.

DVD Playback

   1. First, create a /dev/dvd link:

  ln -s /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd /dev/dvd

   2. emerge xine or ogle to play DVDs (I personally use xine with xine-dvdnav).

   3. Run xine, change the memcopy method to SSE.

   4. That's it! Enjoy your DVDs!

Wireless Card Setup

    * emerge the sys-apps/wireless-tools source, then consult the Debian section below dealing with the Orinoco 802.11b Wireless card setup.

----------

## colo

JVC MP-XP7210 working perfectly. Really.

----------

## jmpnz

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath      "unix/:7100"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "pex5"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xie"

        Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor0"

   VendorName "Unknown"

   ModelName  "Unknown"

   HorizSync 31.5 - 90

   VertRefresh 60

   Modeline "1400x1050" 108.000  1400 1448 1462 1688  1050 1050 1053 1066

   Modeline "1280x1024" 108.000  1400 1448 1462 1688  1050 1050 1053 1066

   Modeline "1024x768"   65.000  1024 1048 1065 1344   768  770  776  806

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

        VendorName "nvidia"

        Driver "nvidia"

        VideoRam    32768

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device "Card0"

   Monitor "Monitor0"

       DefaultColorDepth 24 

   Option "noLogo" "on"

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 32 

           Modes "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 24

           Modes "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

           Modes "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 8

           Modes "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#EndSection

```

----------

## Moebius

I use a HP Omnibook XE3. 

Everything works fine except the "leep"-Mode-Key

----------

## hank

[img:308020283f]http://www.msprotege.com/members/pr5owner/M6BNe.jpg[/img:308020283f]

Chembook 2060E (Asus M6BNE) Running Gentoo 2005.0.

Software Suspend 2, Speedstep, ACPI Hardware Buttons all work.

----------

## tv

Acer TravelMate 290, with everything working (modem also not tested).

Gericom 1st Supersonic, everything worked until the ram+hd recently burned (due overheating).

ibook, fully working.

----------

## phish

Wow, I've been waiting a long time to post to this thread.

Finally I can.

My laptop is an acer aspire 1681WLMi

I'm using the 2.6.11-gentoo sources

Intel Centrino 1.5GHz

I fixed the ACPI DSDT and ECDT by reading instructions on these forums, so 

the battery meter and ac status work now.

The throttling or speedstepping or wtf it's called seems to work, but I've not played with it a lot

The cd burner works, 

The synaptics touchpad worked right outta the box

the wireless card (ipw2200) works good, including monitor mode (finally)

the ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility works and does direct rendering (using ati-drivers and doing nothing fancy)

only parts left un-tested are:

  The IR thingy, the card reader and the modem.... 

oh and the pcmcia, just cuz i don't have a pc card to test it with

----------

## vishnja

My T40p has been working fine and stable for more than a year with Gentoo and kernel 2.4.XX plus APM.

Now (with a new harddrive) I got everything (haven't tested IR as I don't need it and didn't compile it into the kernel) working with kernel 2.6.11 and ACPI.

Thanks to this forum!!!

----------

## telengard

 *vishnja wrote:*   

> My T40p has been working fine and stable for more than a year with Gentoo and kernel 2.4.XX plus APM.
> 
> Now (with a new harddrive) I got everything (haven't tested IR as I don't need it and didn't compile it into the kernel) working with kernel 2.6.11 and ACPI.
> 
> Thanks to this forum!!!

 

I also have a T40p running great for quite a while w/ 2.4.  The one thing I haven't tried to get working is suspending the laptop.  I do have APM in there though so I can monitor the battery etc but I'd like suspend to work, just haven't spent time figuring it out.  Wireless, sound, etc all working awesome.  At some point I'll upgrade to 2.6 when I have a chunk of free time.

~telengard

----------

## jayantkrish

I have an Averatec 3200, and although it was a real hassle to get everything working, i'm currently really happy with it. The wireless works if you use the rt2500 1.3.0.1 drivers provided by realtek and available from their website, but doesn't work with ndiswrapper. You can also use the unichrome project's (http://sourceforge.net/projects/unichrome/) graphics drivers to get openGL working, but you first need to install the framebuffer drivers from VIA's site.

----------

## riczan

can any thinkpad users with "fully working laptops" reprt their temperatures when working at full speed?

My cpu temperature rises ap to 73 deg when merging, compiling at a freq of 1700. I want to know if this is normal?

at a freq 600 and system idle temperature is 43 deg so a change of 30 deg doesn't seem to be normal.

----------

## teme00

I'm running Gentoo 2005.0 in HP Omnibook xe4100 + D-Link DWL-G650 WLAN card. Everything else is working fine (haven't try tv out), but ACPI (works not at all).

----------

## BloodyNewbie

I'm using bleeding edge stuff:

IBM T40P

kernel: 2.6.12-rc2-mm2 reiser4 patched

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: 

kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1

using reiser4 filesystem on / and ext3 on /home and ext2 on /boot

I'm pretty happy, just annoying that some applications still don't run compiled with gcc3.4 (eg. skype and ctorrent *sigh).

But apart from that, everything works here.

----------

## lmcogs

hi

I have a ajp 2200c p111 notebook.  Got all working ok but may have to abandon because of overheating and it takes forever to emerge.  An external fan works ok but you need to be an expert to figure out anything else e.g compiling from another computer.

lmcogs

----------

## _loki_

working completly- still have minor problems getting framebuffer AND nividia modules to work toghether and have no clue what kind of irda module is in the notebook (as I have a working bluetooth dongle I didn't care so fare)  :Wink: 

----------

## Sloden

Tundra 1556K:

Centrinoish

1.5GHz

512Mb ram

ipw2200 (Yay, monitoring!)

855GM video card

Everything I'll ever use works, incl. media keys, framebuffer, dri, touchpad, swsusp etc. Now all I have to do is to learn how to do cron jobs, and make a script which polls the battery level every 2-3 minutes and suspends the laptop if too low. And when Composite matures, i'd like it to work alongside my dri. That'd be nice.

Stian

----------

## lokoalex

I have an iBuddie A900

Samuel 2 700Mhz Processor

512Mbs Ram

40 Gig Hard Drive dual booting with Windows XP Pro

Sis Video Card

It works perfect. I love it.

----------

## plumboy

*Tiny* A440

Pentium III 866

128MB RAM

10GB HD

All working fine.

But I guess there shouldn't be much difference between Desktop & Laptop...they are computers and use similar architectures. :Smile: 

----------

## vishnja

@riczan:

I think your temperature is fine, though on the high end. Is your fan working and clean?[/quote]

My normal temperature with xmms, firefox  running and some scripting etc.  is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature 
> 
> temperature:             39 C
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/trip_points       
> 
> critical (S5):           93 C
> 
> passive:                 89 C: tc1=8 tc2=5 tsp=600 devices=0xc151e580

 

BUT if I emerge huge things and have multimedia running and working, my CPU sometimes overheats and my system halts without any umounting etc...  :Sad: 

Have now played a bit with the portage niceness variable in make.conf, but haven't compiled much richt now...

----------

## Tudor Popescu

Thank you kindly. This information is very useful for me. Great site! Thanks again!  :Smile: 

 

----------

## fons

I have an samsung p30 xvc 1400

 *Quote:*   

> Hardware:
> 
> pentium-m 1,4 ghz
> 
> 15" XGA TFT / 1.024 x 768
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> and this works:
> 
> ati-graphics with acceleration: fglrx (ati-driver) (with second monitor and same screen)
> 
> switching cpu-freq with speedfreq between 600 mhz and 1,4 ghz
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> and what to do is:
> 
> i need a better quality form the dmix ---- why alsa don't support this by standart?? should be!!!
> 
> xinerama (i don't need it now; 2th screen is only for movies  )
> ...

 

----------

## am_dragon

I have a Dell Latitude CPx that has had Gentoo running on it for almost 2 years.  It is a 350Mhz Pentium, we really only use it to stream shoutcast.  I think it's been rebooted 2x since the install.

I have a Compaq Armada M700 PIII 650Mhz laptop that I'm playing with right now.  Just installed a fresh copy of Gentoo, Gnome is running great, I haven't tried to get the modem working yet.

Finally I've got a Toshiba 5105 1.7Ghz P4.  Everything working including the modem and the SD card reader.

----------

## Tamsco

Got a PC Club Enpower 42304, I got it working fine and I even got the Linux PowerCinema up and running for no apparent reason.

----------

## Nighthawk

Benq Joybook 3000

But no sound yet. Ali m54544 Sound

Genkernel. If someone could send his alsa conf to me:D

Dlink g650+acx111 working now  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Loci79

I have it running for nearly 1.5 years now.

It's an Fujitsu Siemens Amilo A, 40GB HDD, 768MB RAM

More info on hard- and software you can get at http://www.locimotive.de/systems/sleipnir

Loci

----------

## lotw

 *Korean Ian wrote:*   

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Soon I was thinking about purchasing a notebook with which to use Gentoo Linux on. I was curious as to how many browsers of this forum have built a succesful working Gentoo on a notebook.
> 
> KI

 

I have the Toshiba P25-S607, which is a P4 2.8g 1g RAM 17" Widescreen Laptop, everything works.  Wireless, wired, 1400x900 display. Actually come to think of it the only thing I haven't tested was the SD slot, since I never use it.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Quote:*   

> I have the Toshiba P25-S607, which is a P4 2.8g 1g RAM 17" Widescreen Laptop, everything works.  Wireless, wired, 1400x900 display. Actually come to think of it the only thing I haven't tested was the SD slot, since I never use it.

 

ACPI too? I've a Toshiba Tecra M2 (Centrino 2.00 Ghz) but ACPI events don't work at all. I've never tried Firewire and SD, but USB, sound, wireless and graphic (Nvidia) work well (2.6.11-r11)

----------

## snoopyisdead

ACER Aspier 1684 WLMi:

works:

- WIFI works (for WPA-TKIP encryption I use wpa-supplicant - but not with hidden ESSID networks, WEP-ed and unencrypted networks work out of the box)

- LAN 

- LCD display in text (vesa-tng) and under X11  - 1280x800 - native resolution, some problems witv svgalib, but without hardware 3D acceleration

- dual layer DVD-recorder works as expected

- USB - works - mouse and flash are recognised

- advanced power managemant (suspend-to -ram, suspend-to-disc)

- cpu frequency scalling for Pentium-M 745 (but after some hand works)

- sound and internal speakers

- touchpad - even middle button , multi finger detection etc (in plain text console - thanks to gpm, under X11 too) 

- LED-s 

don' know/never used:

- modem

- IRDA

- firewire

- card reader (SD, MC, MMC)

- PC-Card slot

----------

## aych

i've got an ibm x20 with everything working. with an extended benq mouse and dwl 650 dlink card and a fd750 belkin pcmcia

----------

## yuk1to

I've got my Acer Aspire 1357LCi working, using only open source drivers, except for the modem (don't care about that one, never used any modem) and the infrared port. My Packard Bell Easynote+ works fine aswell, except for the modem which i never used.

----------

## pasousa

Compaq presario 2516ea working fine!

I just didn't try the modem because I don't need it!

----------

## fidel

... Gentoo on my Acer Aspire 2003 WLMI -> works great, except my ATI Radeon Mobility 9200, since Gentoo 2005 the framebuffer doesn't work anymore. I get a garbled screen using radeonfb, therefore I now use vesafb. vesafb works, but when I switch back from x11 to the framebuffer device, garbled screen again. 

I never managed to get the infrared port working, all of the rest works great! I got some issues under Gnome which don't appear under KDE-3.4 (for having the right battery status I need to log in twice in Gnome, KDE gets it right away! Nautilus has trouble managing samba mounts (either smbfs or cifs), KDE just has it!...).

Gentoo rocks!  :Smile:  ... and surely works great on notebooks!

greets

fidel

----------

## bifrost

has anybody had any experience with getting Gentoo up and running on this machine?

In particular, getting wireless to work?

Bifrost

----------

## rafter

I have gentoo on a twinhead p14n whatever. no wireless ,no dvd player, lost all my data,lost x ,lost root,lost s

ound even windows dont work right on this via mb and a p4m.in the last 2 years rh9,fc1,fc2,fc3 did not work at all gentoo 

all i do is try to fix stuff!

.

..

----------

## UnnO

I have Gentoo 2005.0 just a few weeks ago installed on Acer TravelMate 2001LC all working fine, except for the modem... and can not find the solution while I need it working...  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Processor: iCeleron 2.8Ghz
> 
> RAM: 256Mb PC2700
> ...

 

----------

## fidel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bifrost wrote:
> 
> has anybody had any experience with getting Gentoo up and running on this machine? 
> ...

 

--> on which machine?... actually it rarely matters, Gentoo works on several different plattforms!

For the Wireless: It depends on the chipset your wireless card uses, concerning any Intel Pro Wireless Card (in lots of notebooks!) you can just 

```
#emerge ipw2100
```

for any Intel Pro Wireless 2100 cards.. and

```
#emerge ipw2200
```

for any Intel Pro Wireless 2200 cards...

Lots of other cards use chipsets similar to the ones for those the drivers are available in the kernel. (unfortunately not sitting in front of a Gentoo box for a listing..) Should not be a problem at all!

greeeeets

fidel

----------

## thor

hi 

toshiba tecra 8100 P3@498 256MB

everything works fine - except the (win)modem since I don`t really need it ...

> --> on which machine?

Toshiba M40X - (Post subject) 

> ... actually it rarely matters

 :Smile: 

----------

## fidel

Unfortunately I haven't managed to get my internal modem to work either. I don't need it really bad, but it would be nice to get it working!... once a while I am somewhere I would appreciate to be able to go online that way...

but oh well!...

hm, what wireless card do you have, what does

```
#lspci
```

show?

----------

## codergeek42

For those using an Intel chipset-based laptop (Centrino, etc) the recent ALSA tarballs have a "snd-intel8x0m" driver which is reportedly the driver for the MC'97 modem on the motherboard. You may want to try that.  :Smile: 

----------

## fidel

My best wishes!  :Wink: 

I actually tried to use that driver, most probably I am just too stupid to get it running though!... do you know a good howto?..

greets!

----------

## radiant

Hello to all.

Acer Aspire 1362 WLMi with the following:

AMD Sempron 2800+ 1,6 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB HD (unfortunately half Linux half Windoze... but there are serious possibilities to switch this mobile machine into a Linux-only portable box... hehehe, let me see...), nVidia GeForce 5700 64 MB...

It works quite good, for the main things. Today I have installed the nVidia accelerated drivers: no changes in 2d, but glxgears seems to surprise me.

I have to fix:

- cpu freq scaling, that I haven't understood yet;

- occasional fuzzy behaviour of the Synaptics Touchpad, especially in WindowMaker (I have read that I have to turn off the synaptics support in the kernel, because it would mess with X... but I should lose the console mouse support, isn't it?);

- try to set the central 'navigation' key of the touchpad to work;

- wireless interface: I don't need it right now and I don't know how to test it, but I should bring it to life in case I need it;

- cpu fan: it starts and doesn't stop, while in windows sometimes it stops, to save energy i suppose.

- some other little things....

I am so lazy! I should have search the topic to see if anyone owns the same laptop model... Does anybody?  :Smile:  If there are suggestions they could give to me...  :Wink:  Thanx!

Lo'

----------

## Luc484

Hi. I'm working on my Gentoo installation on a Toshiba Satellite A60-160. For the moment all ok.

ATI 7000 Mobile works ok, with 3d acceleration (followed the guide).

ATI sound card works ok, set just now.

USB and Bluetooth works ok.

Modem 56K not yet tried.

Network card all ok.

DVD burner works great.

tv-out not yet tried.

Infrared port not yet tried.

Power management seems to work ok, but I have to work more on it.

Hi.

----------

## rushdy

My Acer 1522Wlmi works perfectly.

Graphics (nvidia), sound, wireless (ndiswrapper), card reader, modem, dvdrw, gigabit lan, infrared, usual ports (usb, firewire + parallel), synaptics mouse, even the silly audio buttons. The lot!  :Smile:  Highly recommended for anyone

Well except if you want battery life, lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chronophobic

Fujutsu Siemens 1020, never had any issues (tho I never tried the infrared port or the firewire).

----------

## phsiao

Hi. I'm working on my Gentoo installation on a BenQ 7000 T13.

ATI Radeon Mobility 9700 works.

Intel 8x0 with ADI1980 codec works.

USB works.

Modem 56K not yet tried.

Network card works.

DVD burner works.

tv-out not yet tried.

Irda not yet tried.

Power management works ok.

Card Reader failed.

----------

## elephant

I have set up Gentoo + Fluxbox on a very old Vaio (300 MHz, 64 MB RAM), and I'm very much happy about how it works. I think Gentoo's perfect for laptops, since there are no major hardware changes - you take your time to install properly once and that's it.

----------

## bltngshp

I've almost given up on speedstepping, but otherwise I would say my sony z505ls fully works with Gentoo

----------

## Rene-dev

an IBM thinkpad works great. even hardware accerlation for the graphic card, and the wireless interface

----------

## der bastler

Update regarding my ASUS L3500D:

 working with kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6; applied patches: wireless extensions V18, suspend2.

 PowerNow is working, but I use the daemon powernowd and the userspace governor, because the new conservative governor is reacting too slow on load changes; result: notebook runs cool and quiet most of the time.

 Suspend-to-disk is working since yesterday, without problems either in text or X11 mode.

 All extra, non-keyboard button events are accessible via acpid (the ACPI Daemon).

 Wireless is working; the notebook itself does not have a built-in WLAN card, but I bought a Netgear WG511 PCMCIA card. Using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant I can use WEP and WPA.

 S.M.A.R.T. is supported by the internal 40GB HDD and smartd (the daemon).

ASUS L3500D Help Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-133423.html

Wirelessmess: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360606.html

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Gentoo works on Acer Aspire 1355LC:

Still not working:Software suspend;Bluetooth.

Not tested:FireWire;Super-Video

Actually, runs Gentoo 2005.0, ck-sources-2.6.12-ck3-r1, fbsplash 1.1.9.8, udev 063, xorg 6.8.2-r2, x11-drm 20050502 via driver, slmodem 2.9.9d slamr driver, alsa-driver 1.0.9b via82xx driver, powernowd 0.96, athcool 0.3.11.

----------

## Xywa

Compaq R3000 AMD64 3.4 Ghz

everything OK

----------

## drahz

HP Pavilion zd8230US    <~~~`~~~~~~ awesome laptop!!!!

Pentium 4 = 3.4Ghz 2M L2 cache

Ati x600 200M Vram

lightscribe dbl-layered DVD-+RW

17"inch Widescreen HDTV screen

100GB HDD

1GB RAM >>expandable to 2GB

HP TV Digital video tuner / recorder (pause and record live tv)

----------

## eSinner

Working perfectly in Gentoo 2005.1 on a Dell Latitude CPi D300XT. Laptop built from the ground up from spare parts.

SPECS:

300 Mhz PII CPU

128 MB SD Ram

NeoMagic 128DX 2MB Video Card

4 GB HDD

PCMCIA Planet ENW3105 Nic

1024x768 Resolution, with fbsplash Frame Buffer

Latest A012 Bios flash.

This is Gentoo box number 3.

----------

## paddler

Finally got my Sony Vaio VGN-B100B working. Still haven't tried the bluetooth or the modem but the wireless is working as are the power saving features, video, sound, scroll mouse and as long as baselayout has a permanent home in my package.mask file it should remain working  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## alex6z

I got an Apple iBook G4 at a pawn shop.  After a lot of setup because I'm new to mac, everything works great, including the ATI radeon. 

I would get a mac laptop, they run for a long time (2+ hours here with 100%CPU and full backlight, 5 hours backlight dimed CPU idle) and power managment works great.

----------

## misunderstruck

I have Gentoo running on a Gateway 200ARC laptop.

Pentium M 1.4GHz cpu, 768MB RAM, 40GB hard drive, 14.1" monitor at 1024 x 768 resolution, built-in wireless capability, and DVD/CD-RW combo drive. Dual-booting with Windows XP. I use Fluxbox, E17, and GNOME for desktops.

Working:

 -networking (wired and wireless)

 -video (dvd, avi, etc.)

 -cd ripping and burning

 -fixed dsdt for accurate battery readout

 -sound works

 -the extra little non-keyboard buttons work too!

Not quite working:

 -suspend to ram, though I haven't put much effort into that recently.

----------

## ScriptBlue

Dell Inspiron 2650, and no problems what so ever, most dell notebooks work except ones that have more than 1GB RAM and have a Broadcom NIC.

----------

## wim-x

Benq Joybook 5000U

I've installed almost everything, except firewire and the pcmcia cards. Wlan works since a week !!

A more complete list of mobile devices running Gentoo can be found on the following url. Some, including mine, even have manuals included.

http://tuxmobil.org/gentoo_mobile.html

----------

## the_mgt

Sony PCG-SRX41P (vaio)

I like gentoo that much, i installed it on all computers i own.

What is working:

graphic

sound

wlan, lan, firewire, bluetooth

function-keys

framebuffer

usb

pcmcia

What is not working completly:

alps-touchpad mode

sensors won't put out temperature and stuff

standby-mode

I didn't try out the included modem...

----------

## jessicavampirehunter

...am I the only one who thought "does it take to screw in a lightbulb"?

----------

## Klejs

I have Gentoo 2005.0 on my Dell D505 and everything works just fine...

----------

## vaguy02

I've got a HP 4502US, dual boot (Windows XP and Gentoo)

----------

## chronophobic

 *jessicavampirehunter wrote:*   

> ...am I the only one who thought "does it take to screw in a lightbulb"?

 

Possibly. Perhaps you should get out more  :Wink: 

----------

## jessicavampirehunter

"None, because they don't exist"

"Two, one to configure the lightbulb and one to read documentation on"

"That's a good question - no mortal has ever had the patience to configure a lightbulb"

"One, with one "emerge lightbulb", but your notebook will be hella obsolete by the time it finishes compiling"

"If you're doing it in KDE, you'll have the choice of a lightbulb, a neon ring, or a candle, and there will be a slider bar to configure the brightness; if you're doing it in GNOME, you'll install it and discover it's a little blinking LED; if you're doing it in Enlightenment 17, it will be a gorgeous chandelier, but any attempt to read by it will make it fall on you"

Wow, the possibility for dorky jokes is endless.   :Smile: 

~Jessica

----------

## wickwire

... and somehow, the thought remains - best leave it for the professionals.  :Smile: 

----------

## captainn

Thinkpad T20, everything seems to work fine.

----------

## Plazmic

Thinkpad T40p G5U-2373 works from head to toe. No incompatabilities whatsoever.

----------

## electrofreak

Gateway Solo 2500 (really old)

Everything is working, but it is limited on hd space (only 2GB) so it isn't extremely practical, but oh well. I have the parallel and IR ports disabled in the BIOS because I don't use them, but I'd imagine they'd work just fine.

----------

## thespongeoflove

I own a Asus M5N and i am runing gentoo. I have not goten all of the hardware to work yet because my job and girlfiend don't leave much tome for gentoo. All i need to configure is suspend-to-disk, modem, my fn keys, and some other minor querks to work out (like scrooling with the touch pad). Wireless works and was super easy compared to my last laptop (vaio v505bx). This is a wonderful laptop. Knippix detects ALL he of the hardware even the modem.

Gentoo has been working so smoothly that i removed windows because it was just taking up space and i was never using it.

I would like to thank the Gentoo wiki for all of it's help. I would also like to thank this forum for the help that other gentoo users offer. If it was not for the gentoo community then i would still be using windows.

----------

## freke

Running Gentoo 64-bit on a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A1630

I haven't ventured into suspending to RAM nor disk, but apart from that I think all is working as expected (haven't tested modem, firewire and buit-in card-reader)

AMD Turion64 3200+

ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility w/128MB RAM

RT2500 Wireless NIC

SiS900-based NIC

3xUSB 2.0

Texas OHCI-compliant Firewire

Card-reader - UNTESTED

SmartLink 56K Modem - UNTESTED

Some AC'97 based sound-chip

Synaptics Touchpad

EDIT: (Not that I believe anyone to notice an edit in the middle of this thread  :Wink: )

  Firewire tested and working as intended (tested with a Lacie HD)

  CPU recently undervolted (was running 1100mV-1500mV - changed to 875mV-1275mV) to allow for longer battery operation.

-frekeLast edited by freke on Sun Feb 12, 2006 9:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ConiKost

My Compaq Evo N600c!

Fully supported!

More here: http://bgoglin.free.fr/evoN600c.php

This Website is NOT owned by me!

----------

## alexeyp

I have two IBM T-22 - fully working (internal ethernet card, PCMCIA Lynksys wifi card, PCMCIA USB card, PCMCIA Firewire card, internal sound, internal modem),

one Toshiba Tecra 9100 (internal ethernet/wifi, internal USB, PCMCIA Firewire, internal sound),

one IBM T-30  (internal ethernet/wifi, internal USB, PCMCIA Firewire, internal sound, internal modem, internal Blue Tooth).

I used to have a couple of IBM T-600  (internal ethernet card, PCMCIA Lynksys wifi card, PCMCIA USB card, PCMCIA Firewire card, internal sound, internal modem).

All works just nice.

----------

## [vector]

Did somebody try Gentoo on a Fujitsu Amilo M3438 (Centrino, Nvidia 6800) ? I intend to buy this laptop.

Thanks.

----------

## Syriantes

Gentoo is running well on IBM Thinkpad X20 PIII 600 192MB 

with APM, hibernation (suspend2), wifi(PCMCIA), sound, usb, kde 3.4.2 etc.  :Very Happy: Last edited by Syriantes on Tue Aug 30, 2005 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nyne

Averatec 3200 

via unichrome 3d rendering works (took work)

broadcom nic works (using ndiswrapper)

suspend to disk works... haven't gotten suspend to ram working (anyone?)

----------

## KingDaveRa

Viglen Dossier NS (Clevo 2700C). PIII 1Ghz, SiS 630/730 Graphics, SiS 900 ethernet and SiS sound, all working happily. Firewire and USB also seem OK.

Netgear WG511, unsupported by the Prism54 driver, but working like a dream with ndiswrapper.

Just gunna shoe-horn 512mb RAM in this puppy and it'll be great  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Redeeman

linux should work basically on all laptops...

i have a zepto znode 4200, it works perfect

----------

## Thnikkaman

HP nx9005 -- Everything worked.

nx9110 -- Everything works until kernel 2.6.13 Sound driver is broken.

----------

## scottie4442

I installed Fedora Core 4 on this laptop and had nothing but trouble. Installed Gentoo on it and, even though I had to do a little tweaking after the install, got everything running and it continues to run fine.  BTW used Gentoo for my arcade cabinet, jukebox, and PVR/DVR at my house and they all work great.

Scott Adams (not the Dilbert guy)

----------

## evildick

Systemax 280m

Specs:

* Cyrix 5520 266 mhz

* whopping 64 meg memory

* 20 G hard drive (upgraded from a 4G)

* No usb

* NeoMagic NM2093 onboard sound

* max 640x480 res on LCD (800x600 with externel crt/lcd) 

* Vintage 1998, but looks brand new.

Problems and work arounds:

* Lost interupt errors when optical drive is connected slowing boot process, if you I can wait for it to finish it still works, otherwise I don't really need it so I leave it off when I am not installing.  There is a way around this because the 2004.2 cd boots fine and I had a vanilla kernel config that booted fine, but I am unable to find what kernel option I changed to effect this, not too concerned about it though.   

* Only would boot with 2004.2 live cd, 2004.3 or earlier because they would not find optical drive.  

* Kernel panics errupted from some options in the processor sections of the kernel.  Compiled those options out (don't remember what they were) and works great.

* I created a chroot on a dual 1800+ system, compiled everything from scratch, and followed the Stage4 howto wiki.  This saved me a few weeks of compiling and troubleshooting.  

* Ralink rt2500 works great (Belkin F5D7010).  Ndiswrapper was a little finicky with the hard drive (IRQ 11 dropped) so I resorted to rt2500 module which works better.  

* Open-Office, I don't bother with this, just too slow.

* hdparm needed to be configured manually, and tweaking only provided minimal improvement.

* There are still some minor issues to sort out (splashscreen, beep-media-player) but those are negligable and I can probably work around those with more time.

* Fluxbox is still pretty fast and works well with the limited resources of this system.  I can only imagine that a non-stripped-down version of kde or gnome would be painfully slow.  

Uses:

* Makes a good recipe lookup box for the kitchen (mostly google searches).  

* Might try Mythtv frontend on it, although the LCD may show too many trails.

* Some lightweight games will work.

I am proud of this because it was a  fun challenge to get working.

----------

## gnychis

IBM T21 fully working with kernel 2.6.x

----------

## the_mgt

One more for the vintage section:

 :Arrow:  Highscreen Advance II, 266mhz, 64mb ram, 4GB hd, usb, pcmcia-nic and 800x600 LCD, (14"?)

Runs acceptable with normal usage, sound and everything works, haven't tested the floppy and Irda.

Synaptics mode for touchpad worked out of the box, to my surprise!

Openoffice can be used, but is slow, although I prelinked everything and raised the swappiness.

I use enlightenment-16 and even with transparency, it is usable. I think the bottleneck on this

machine is either the ide controller or the harddisk...

----------

## ellotheth

gentoo 2005.1 dual-booting with xp pro sp2 on an old hp zt-1000-ic series.

----------

## muaddib7

I have a Dell Inspiron 9100. Almost everything runs fine apart from:

1. DVI output, even with the ATI drivers.

2. The internal modem and the proprietary drivers are pathetic.

3. Some times the internal WiFi card decides to stop working.

I haven't tried suspend to disk yet but CPU frequency scaling, screen blanking and the multimedia buttons all work ok. I haven't checked the IrDA interface yet.

----------

## Phlogiston

Is anyone here with an asus a6v[c]? I really consider buying this notebook but can't find anything about how good it's supported by linux...

Thank you!

----------

## Sir No

Acer Aspire 5002LM (AMD Turion64, mostly SiS chips) - runs Gentoo 2005.0/x86 just fine.

I just needed to compile kernel with specific ACPI table, similar solution as described in "Linux 2.6.x on Aspire 1511 LMi" - http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/laptop/LinuxOnAspire1511LMi.html

That was needed, because this Acer has non standard-compliant ACPI table, which is okay for Windows XP but it gives incorrect battery status in Linux.

[OT.1] Also tried Ubuntu on this machine and it worked fine, minus the "typical" problem with battery status.

[OT.2] I'm thinking about installing Gentoo 2005.1/amd64 on this box... Probably should run fine, too.

----------

## mtombs

Dell Latitude D600, Pentium M, 1.5 G memory. Using ndiswrapper for the wireless card (broadcom based), not tried the modem, the bluetooth adapter was working once but I dropped it, so that may be the cause of that not working anymore. Everything else works fine. Gentoo 2005.0 (dual boot with windowsXP, though I haven't used it for months.)

----------

## d9thc

I've a Sony Vaio S4M/s.

All works great.

Resolution 1280x800 and hardware acceleration with nvidia drivers makes it great with games as quake, unreal and america's army and brightness adjust to save battery.

Good the sound attaching as AUX to my stereo.

Just attached the wifi/optical mouse and it works, with scroll.

Scanner (hp 34000c)

Printer (Canon i560)

Webcam (Creative Pro)

Bluetooth Dongle

Pen Drive, Digital Cam and Mp3

Joystick

Microphone

Never tried.

modem (56K + WinModem = Not a good thing)

card reader (no card to try)

wifi (no access point near here :°°° )

firewire (who uses it? WHO?)

Dvd writer (Dual Layer  :Smile: 

With AC it runs @ 800 Mhz and speed up on demand

WIth Battery runs @ 1600 Mhz

.. just plug & play.

PCMCIA (no card)

That's all i hope  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## shmooted

A painful Stage1 install on a Compaq Armada 7400 (P2 266, 192MB) with an ACX100 wireless NIC.

Like the others posted, no support for the custom keys, but all else works like a charm (after the appropriate fights were fought).

Ted.

----------

## mattbevan

I run Gentoo on a spiffy HP zv6000-series notebook for both work and play.  I have everything except the memory card reader (that will probably never work under Linux - it contains SD-card tech.) and 3D acceleration working, which I dualboot into the original Windows XP to use anyway.  Games run better under the OS they were designed for, apparently.   :Wink: 

Gentoo Wiki Article:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53094&page=2&pp=10#Weird_system_clock_rate

Some of my comments (relating to ACPI timing issues):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2689411.html#2689411

----------

## keidii

Compaq presario R3000US

support for : dynamic cpu speed , network wireless ( ndiswrapper ) wired network,

working on : full 3d nvidia  support , extra buttons :]

----------

## MorLipf

I own a Medion MD6200. All hardware features are working:

IrDA, W-LAN, LAN. nVidia VGA, AC97 Audio, CD-Writing, ACPI, Firewire, USB, PCMCIA, Cardreader, Touchpad, etc.

The only thing what is a bit disturbing is the loud system fan, which is always running, even when the CPU is idling. A Pentium 4 Northwood isn't a good notebook cpu because of the heat.  :Wink: 

----------

## disturbed

I have a acer aspire 5024wlmi , and everything works fine.

64bit processor , ati x700 , wlan , pcmcia , sound ... verry happy I installed gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## dStulle

Acer TravelMate 223XC

----------

## FaNTaSi

Dell Inspiron 5100

The only thing that I can't get to work is an extra button that doesn't get recognised in X

----------

## Riklaunim

Acer Aspire 5002WMLi  :Smile:  Only special buttons doesnt work. The rest is ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

Has anyone of you experiences with a TVout in Laptop using a ati GPU? Is the tv out working? The card will be a X300 in a ibm thinkpad R52.

Thanks!

----------

## ps2cho

Toshiba Satellite A45-S121

kernel 2.6

everything works by default apart from the sound. Fixed with manual alsa installation.

----------

## Red B@ron

asus m2400

everything works with kernel 2.6: usb, firewire, wlan, parallel-port, ir, serial-port, fbsplash, ...

i want to buy a second battery-pack to change with the removable cdrom - should work thanks to hotplug

----------

## natanoj

Have been running Gentoo on a Compaq Evo N1020v for a couple of years now. All hardware works great  :Smile:  , but I haven't tested the firewire port nor the MultiPort usb slot. Oh, also haven't tried the S-video out recently, never got it working before.

I was just about to set up a page on how I did it all, but I discovered my ISP had decided to remove the free web space  :Sad: 

----------

## der bastler

ASUS M56A

Intel Pentium-M 740

512 MB DDR-400

Sonoma i915GM chipset with Intel 900 integrated graphics

Intel HDAudio

60 GB HDD

DVD R/RW/RAM, CD-RW Writer

Realtek Ethernet Interface Card

Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG

Synaptics Touchpad

System works out-of-the-box. For X.org I use the newest release which got 915GM support. 

Kernel-Modules for AGP/i915 3D acceleration function perfectly (hmm, AGP? I thought this is a PCIe graphics adapter?)

Sound is possible via snd-hda-intel (although alsaconf made an error during detection, writing gibberish to the conf file)

Optical Disc Writer not testet yet (I'm emerging kde/gnome right now).

The Synaptics Touchpad and Suspend-to-Disk work if you follow the guides in Gentoo-Wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

No problems with networking so far. The only draw-back: the WLAN kill switch (Fn+F2) can only be used to switch the hardware off --for re-activation you need to boot Windows XP! Seems to be a software/hardware hybrid solution. Don't know if this is an ACPI or ipw2200 issue...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

(I will investigate, I hate to rely on Windows for such a simple task)

The DSDT seems to be bug-less. I could disassemble and recompile it without errors, plus it reports itself as Intel-generated. No acpi4asus support right now, but I sent them a mail with the important data. I found several "_OS" tests -- perhaps the kill switch misbehaviour is caused by an OS-dependend if-then-construct?

This notebook is awful fast (Kernel: ca. 6 min, glxgears: 1200fps), compared to my old Notebook (ASUS L3500D). 

Operating temperatures: 40 degrees Celsius idling, 70 degrees Celsius compiling. 

Next thing I have to test: The cd writer. Going to buy my first DVD-RAM media on Monday.

----------

## der bastler

Regarding DVD-RAM: Great! You just have to insert the media, mount it and can start writing data to it with mv/cp. No special drivers or programs needed.

----------

## zark

toshiba m30

pentium-m 1.4ghz

running gentoo for 2years now !!

(and finally a pentium-m gcc ^^ )

got a 1280x800 framebuffer,  using the dual monitor layout on s-video with Xorg. 

everything working fine, except for suspend/resume that doesn't work anymore since i updated to a new kernel couple of months ago :s

----------

## mars-red

I have a Sager 3790 that has been running linux it's whole life.  I bought it without o/s and installed Mandrake 10.1.  A friend convinced me to try Gentoo, so I did... and I haven't looked back since.

It's a 1.6GHz Pentium-M machine, with 512MB RAM, integrated web-cam (in the lid, above the screen), built-in card reader, ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility, and 1920x1200 screen.  I have nearly everything working great under Gentoo - even the web cam.  The only reason the card reader doesn't work is because I haven't bothered trying.  It has a Synaptics touchpad, which also works like it's supposed to.  Automount for removable storage devices works awesome, as long as I stick with hal-072 or earlier.  Because of my ATI graphics hardware/driver, suspend to memory/suspend to disk do not work (but hey, that never works right in Windows either); however, other power saving stuff works nicely, such as CPU speedstep.  One thing to note on these laptops is that the ACPI signal for lid events is *backwards* on these.  ACPI reports  the lid open when it's closed, and vice-versa.  I was able to work around that with some scripting, though.

----------

## mentallysilent

eMachines 6805 running Gentoo 2005.1 64 bit here and loving every second of it. This thing is ripping through package compilation as I'm compiling Xorg right now...was just wondering if anyone else is running the 64 bit edition on an eMachines lappy...

cheers

----------

## tduis

I Have an Acer Aspire 1800 (17"), 2GM mem working with 2005. Only the wireless is not working (IP2200 & ndiswrapper). Just switched over to kernel 2.6.14-gentoo and now the Cisco-vpn-client won't work.

Pervious I had a Compaq EVE N1005V fully working.

----------

## HamishTPB

Just to add mine to the list - finally got around to Gentooing up my Toshiba Satellite Pro 4280 with wireless LAN  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mars-red

tduis, you have no luck using the linux ipw2200 driver?  It works for my wireless adapter, but only if I use it as a module, not compiled directly into the kernel.

----------

## phoenix_me

HP Pavilion zv 6000

Everythink is OK !

----------

## dgaffuri

 *mars-red wrote:*   

> tduis, you have no luck using the linux ipw2200 driver?  It works for my wireless adapter, but only if I use it as a module, not compiled directly into the kernel.

 

I confirm, it doesn't work as builtin because of loading firmware too soon.

----------

## cux

ThinkPad x20 (2662), working like a treat.

----------

## eweneb

Working for 24 months now, with only the IR and Winmodem as holdouts. Need a newer one though, as this one's getting a bit long in the tooth. Anyone know what latest and greatest Dell offering works well?

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I have a Compaq 2108CL notebook that works great with Gentoo.  Every piece of hardware works, including the Conexant winmodem.  Right now I have to use ndiswrapper for wireless...it works, but ndiswrapper seems to have issues after a certain amount of network traffic, it usually encounters a divide by zero and crashes, and rmmod doesn't work.  I believe this is an issue with ndiswrapper itself, as I only started having the issue after going to kernel 2.6.14.2, which required upgrading ndiswrapper to 1.5 (~x86).  The way it acts, I believe it is a buffer overrun or something of that sort.  It's also possible that I need to increase the stack size of the kernel.  But that's a minor quibble, it doesn't happen that often (happens MUCH less frequently with preempt in the kernel turned off).  As soon as the Broadcom Linux driver people finish their reverse engineering work, problems with ndiswrapper won't matter anymore.

EDIT:  Turns out the crashing is a problem with ndiswrapper 1.5 itself.  Preempt just made it more frequent.  I applied the patch to ndiswrapper 1.2 I found in another thread to make it compile against 2.6.14.2, now no more wireless issues at all...it works fine even with preempt in the kernel on.  Ndiswrapper 1.5 is ~x86 for a reason, don't use it!  Apparently they changed a lot of things starting in 1.3.  From what I've heard from people that have used it, 1.4 barely worked at all and caused a lot of kernel crashes, 1.5 improved it but it's still really unstable.  Here's a link to the bug report that has the patch to get ndiswrapper 1.2 to compile against 2.6.14.2.  It requires creating a Portage overlay, but that's not very difficult:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111029Last edited by Akaihiryuu on Mon Dec 19, 2005 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aaronamd

I have an IBM thinkpad T23 that I love. I have had near 95% hardware compatibility right out of the box with standard kernel nothing special no extra patches etc. The only thing that burns me is that it literaly gets firey hot when compiling! Albeit it is still within it's tolerances but I did an emerge -uND world with it on a cold day just to get the heat from the exhaust fan. I haven't tried the lucent winmodem yet because I have no use for it, it has no wireless so....yah. but other than that the only other thing that diden't work was the 3d acceleration on the embedded sis graphics card which i'm still trying to get to work.

----------

## CoffeeBuzz

Here's mine.

HP Pavilion zd7260us 

Things you might think dont work ... but do:

bcmwl5 wireless modem -> ndiswrapper is your 3rd party kernel module of choice

nvidia geforce fx go5700 -> side band addressing, fast writes, hardware rendering, composite extensions, using 8174 version of nvidia's drivers all working rather nicely except a few DPI issues (which can be manually adjusted in Xfce4 with ~/.Xdefaults and other methods). note that i DID have to upgrade bios to F.35 (was .33) to get 8174 to work.

keyboard shortcuts -> volume/mute/etc/etc - I had them set up, i dont now and forget how but I know they work. search the net. 

synaptics touchpad -> kernel driver loads at boot, no fancy xorg.conf synaptics module settings needed

hibernate -> suspend2 kernel patches and hibernate app work well with one small code change in the nvidia driver source that you have to edit manually (adding in a "case PM_SUSPEND_STANDBY:" somewhere in nv.c) and upon coming out of hibernate your consoles are fubard but X remains stable... and with all the fancy transparent composited eyecandy in X, why switch to console?!  :Wink: 

Things you might think dont work ... and dont:

media card reader -> there have been claims that mandriva supports the media card reader. no idea how when or why, i call bluff but I've heard claims here and there, never seen it work myself or know of someone first hand who has.

Things that should work and do:

everything else!

using gcc 3.4.4, svn xfce4, nvidia 8174 driver, 2.6.14-nitro2 kernel, reiser 3.6 (once I get some balls I'll upgrade to 4, for now, i'm scared haha).

----------

## paluszak

I've got an ECS Green 550 (Taiwanese thing, but sold elsewhere too) with everything working flawlessly, although I have never fully tested winmodem (though I installed driver for it) and PCMCIA slot (but it should work fine).

J.

----------

## pinger

hp compaq nx7000

Everything works: touchpad, soundcard (including volume control buttons and LED), SD card reader, wifi (ipw2100), bluetooth, hibernation (swsuspend2), speedstep, acpi, the works.  I have not tried the modem but it's supposed to work acording to x1000forums.com.

----------

## kox

ASUS M6800NE

Intel Centrino 755 - 2.0GHz

1GB RAM

ATI 9700M 128MB

80GB 5400rpm

ipw2200bg

Working great.

----------

## DeeJay75

HP Pavilion zv5378EA

2000MHz Athlon64 3200+

512 MB RAM

nVidia nForce 3 chipset

nVidia GeForce 440 Go 64MB

D-Link DWL-G650 on CardBus with madwifi

The BIOS on this thing is seriously fsck-ed up. Slow USB devices only work after an upgrade and I just got PCMCIA/CardBus working by adding "pci=assign-busses" to the kernel parameters in grub.conf ... (you better run one of the latest kernels)

I'm running ~x86 right now but will switch over to AMD64 in a few weeks now that i don't have to use ndiswrapper anymore for wireless networking.

Cheers!

----------

## H-Dragon

90% working IBM Thinkpad X41 !!!!

i can SU into root with 'the touch of a finger'   =)

i have wlan

i have on-screen-display for sound, thinklight, brightness,....

i have the IBM-Buttons working (sound, Fn....)

i run Enlightenment E17 with a bunch of nice modules...

i have the IBM Active Protection System (HDD-Sensor) enabled in kernel 2.6.14-r4

update:  * Press to Select for Thinkpad-'Stick' is working!

TODO:

* get glx and dri to work with i915

* SD-Card-Reader

* IR-Port

* Bluetooth (is enabled in kernel... havent used it yet)

* Forward-Backward Buttons in Firefox

As you can see... i have only minor issues left.

=)

Screenshot see below...

----------

## Pol

ACER 4502LCi

Everything works in general, exept the battery because it use a different ACPI system (see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122145-highlight-battery+laptop.html )

The memory card loader do not work at all.

The sound works too with alsa.

Dont hesitate to pm me if you want details of it.

----------

## d0ne

Thinkpad T40

all is working perfect, 99%    :Very Happy: 

----------

## mhoward736

Everthing worked just fine, even wifi after a bit of stuffing around

----------

## oggialli

Mine, a Thinkpad T42P.

Everything works perfectly, including ACPI, suspend, speedstep, wifi, bluetooth, gfx... (well, sort of, as it has a ATI display card it can never work perfectly, at least with the current drivers...)

----------

## jballou

My 'Get out and find network baddies' laptop is a Thinkpad T41, got everything running from ACPI to speedstep, the finnicky ATI Radeon card, wifi/LAN etc. Another one that stays in the office runs the same (I got 11 Gentoo boxes just in my office alone). Runs Xinerama when I plug it in at the office (have a Dell 17" FP display). My personal PC is a white-box Asus Z71V based offering with a Centrino 2.17, ipw2200, nvidia 6800 go, etc. all working. Only thing I need to do is have a userspace program work in KDE to get my mail and wifi LEDs and the extra buttons to work. Just never used them in Windows and didn't see the need to make 'em work in Linux.

----------

## Fallen_Angel

IBM Thinkpad T40, everything is working!

----------

## Annapurna

I got gentoo working perfectly with my new Dell Inspiron 700m  :Laughing:  .   I don't use USB or the modem or firewire so I can't comment on those but the Wireless, ACPI, ALSA sound and the DVD burner all work.  I even got the 1280x800 resolution working for X.org!!!

  The trick with the wireless is not to install any ieee80211 or ipw2200 stuff in the kernel and to only use modules.  If intend to post specifics once I get my website up and running again.

  I personally think Gentoo is the best distro for laptops that I've tried cause you have so much control and laptops can be so unusual.

----------

## Elf Sternberg

I just got Gentoo working on an IBM Thinkpad T23 (1GhZ pentium, 384MB ram, 50GB hard drive).  I have almost everything working, and by "almost" I mean that I don't have IR-RC working (I can't operate my laptop with a remote control device; it kernel-panics when I try).  IR-N (Networking) is working just fine; I can sync my Palm Pilot to it.  Video works great, as does both the ethernet port and the WiFi via PCMCIA.  All of my USB devices work: To my Archos MP3 player, to my Kodak DC210 camera, to a logitech joystick, and to my Motorola V180 telephone (I can even upload ringtones... woot!).  Suspend to memory works; I haven't tried hibernate to disk yet, as I can't figure out how to create a hibernation partition.  DVDs play fine.  Sound works great.  I emerged s3switch and xrandr and now have out-to-TV via the S-video port.  

I'm gonna try the CVS version of LIRC and see if I can't get the IR-RC working.

I tried upgrading to modular X (X11R7.0, currently masked) but it's not ready for prime-time; the fonts were borked, I had to disable the Xkb extension to get the keyboard to work, and the middle mouse-button doesn't paste from the clipboard the way it's supposed to.  Which is a bit of a shame, as the X11R7.0 S3 "SuperSavage" video driver is much better than the X11R6.8.2, and supports OpenGL accelleration.

----------

## bibleman

HP Pavilion ZT3000

Everything works great!

----------

## Hell

Sager 3880 here. Been using Gentoo since I got it in August  :Smile: 

Only issue I have is with dmix, but everything else is perfectly fine.

----------

## Elf Sternberg

Update on an IBM Thinkpad T23: X11R7 (Modular X from xorg) works fine.  xterm does not work, but Gnome-Terminal does, so that's that.  Fonts work; I should read the HowTo more closely next time.

Also, IrRC works, but you have to use the CVS version of LIRC (0.8.0-pre2), not the one from portage.

----------

## guyfromcanada

I got my Acer Aspire 5002WLMi working almsot perfectly. The only thing I can't get to work is the battery monitor. I tried the DSDT Override, never got it to work. Oh well, It's a very minor issue. Haven't tested the modem or card reader though.

Nathan

----------

## gunnerou

I got my Gateway 7426gx to work perfectly. One thing I did do, however, was swap out my broadcom wireless with an intel ipw2200 - I wasn't a fan of using broadcom nor ndiswrapper. But apart from that everything else is great.

{GuNNeR}Last edited by gunnerou on Mon Jan 02, 2006 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matobsk

Got my vpr matrix 220a5 working pretty seamlessly.

I cant get the headphone jack to put anything out, but speakers work fine.

Also cant get native 1280x854 resolution out of vesafb-tng, but it works in X under the nvidia driver.

I use an external 802.11g card, so I have no idea if the built in wireless card works or not (it sucked to begin with anyway ;p)

----------

## Felixlein

Selfmade Laptop;Uniwill N755/II0 rev.C motherboard and components from nearly every brand...

the mobo came out of an fujitsu siemens,I guess.Fitted a Pentium4 HT prescott 3GHz and 2Gb RAM

(This mobo takes normal desktop RAM;COOOOOL!!) Everything works fine except the 

fancontroller-chip VIA VT1210.when I try to insert the kernel-module,it says the chip is not there.but it definitely IS 

(I can see it sit on the board)!! this makes me angry because I need to adjust the fan-speeds manually

(the built-in-hardcoded  fancontrol is just absolute crap;the fans(one CPU and one Powersupply/graphic)are off totally until CPU-temp 

reaches 50C and then they startn up like jet-engines (about 5 times louder than my desktop box  :Embarassed:  ) for ca. 20 secs and then off again) 

I already disconnected the fans and built an analogue speedcontrol for them myself but that is not how I want it to be.

My question:Is there anybody who got the fancontrol working on that mobo(I think its built in a FSC amiloD7830 and some nonames)

or knows definitely that this is not possible.(the Maxim 1617 HW-monitor works flawlessly,though).also I'm interested in a "normal"BIOS;

In that crippled one I downloaded from uniwill you can actually adjust nothing but the boot sequence and the address of the parallel

port (ha ha).Hours and hours of internet research resulted in nothing..anyway,I am very happy with this machine

(great understatement thingy;fitted it in a stoneage -P100-olivetti-frame  :Twisted Evil:  ).

EDIT: sorry,typo I'm talking of a VIA VT 1211-chip!!

----------

## edit_21

I just aquired an Acer travelmate 270 , Nice laptop, works fantasticly with gentoo and had no major problems getting everything to work.

Only thing thats suffering is running windblows in vmware but I guess thats because of ram avalibility issues.

Before this I was using a prehistoric IBM 240 , no floppy no cdr, a micro laptop, ultra thin and ultra portable. Had to build gentoo on a host box then reconfigured for the laptop  but runs fine. Only a 300mhz pII cpu but handles openbox fine with firefox ans a long list of network and pentesting tools.

Unfortunatly it hasnt got a on board nic so a pcmcia card has to be used on physical networks or a wifi card (all which work floorlessly) .

Anyone having problems installing gentoo on either of these lp's, drop me a email.

Edit_21

----------

## jclw

Dell Inspiron 5150 is working nicely, as does a Uniwill 233ii0...

----------

## diefast

ASUS L5800GA Whitebook P4 2.8 Laptop.

Everything works except IRDA, WINMODEM, WIRELESS.

----------

## diefast

Toshiba 4600 PRO with 2.6.12 kernel - Modem and IRDA are out.

The rest is working just like a charm.

IK

----------

## BentBriar

Installed 2005.1 on a Dell Inspiron 7000 (300Mhz, 128MB, 9GB disk, Synaptics touchpad, no nic.)  Worked great right away with Xfce for a desktop environment.   PCMCIA wireless nic came up easily after a sneakernet install of drivers and ndiswrapper.

Touchpad, USB and floppy drive all came up first time.  Haven't played with IRDA or power management.

----------

## kalis0

had a packard bell easynote g1345 which worked fairly well, except for STR (STD (hibernate) via 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 worked like a charm), wifi card (can't remember model but failed via ndiswrapper, minipci so changed it for a ralink rt2400 which works via ndiswrapper&new oss driver is coming) and the touchpad (alps one, trouble with detection on boot and could randomly appear as mere ps2 mouse, resulting in x not loading synaptics driver if you use it).

bought a new notebook: asus m6 (exact model hard to find) with 100GB hd, ati x600 m 64MB vram, 512 ram and integrated bluetooth.

copied gentoo to my new notebook through nfs via ethernet, switched to fglrx, modprobed acpi4asus, tweaked some files, and everything works. and I really mean EVERYTHING. wifi (ipw2200), leds, buttons, bluetooth, str, std, even dri on resume.

but... I lied, not everything! the ricoh sd reader has no open specs, and no drivers currently... but I can definitely live without that.

----------

## dhodgeh

After deciding to get back into Linux after about a 8 year hiatus, Gentoo seemed to be the distro I wanted.

I've got it installed on a older Toshiba Satellite S205 with a 600Mhz Celeron, 192MB of ram and a 20GB Hitachi drive.

Everything that I need at the moment is up and running including wireless network access, and USB device support (hard drives and a wireless bluetooth mouse).

Still deciding what GUI to use.  I've not even tried Gnome or KDE due to my perception of these packages being fairly bloated.  I've been going back for forth between Fluxbox and XCFE.

D

----------

## TalonFire

Just finished installing Gentoo on a Toshiba Satellite 1800-814 with suspend2 sources.

Everything is working perfectly, including my Belkin wireless network adapter (using the Rt2500 driver), and hibernation works ok.

Unfortunately, it has a Trident Cyberblade XP1 graphics card, and although I did some looking around I don't think it's worthwhile pushing hardware acceleration. Dri support seems to exist in the CVS tree, but I don't think it's been worked on recently. I could be wrong though.

Only other issue is I can't get my USB mousewheel to work, but again, looking on the forums I found I'm probably not alone in this area.  Doing a cat on the device works, but the mousewheel and the middle button don't produce any output.  I have heard this isn't an issue under a 2.4 kernel though.

Overall, I'm very pleased  :Smile: 

----------

## Kateikyoushi

Sony VAIO X505 got everything working on it and I am very pleased with the stability of the system it ran for 4 months without reboot and the light memory usage is amazing.

There is no turning back to windows.

----------

## unicolet

I have been using on a daily basis (8hrs) an HP nx9105: everything works with the exception of winmodem, even though I've heard it should.

http://www.unicolet.org/nx9105.html

----------

## lodder_

i have an acer aspire 1692WLMI and i have yust setting up the last thing my printer and it works perfect yust wpa_supplicant is abit slow at boot but for the rest it's running perfect one thing they should improve is the acpi support

but i had it installed in 2 days most of the time it was compiling but that is what i like about gentoo

----------

## mutrox

I got the "little' Vaio T2XP working like a charm (wireless with WPA,bluetooth, Widescreen with dri, soft suspend) the only thing that still resist the gentoo power is the MemoryStick card Reader but I can connect the camera via usb so doesn't really matter (well only annoying my geek soul, but it's a matter of time)

----------

## dom_

 *dom_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I just switched to gentoo on my laptop xe3 gc. Everything worked fine. Even the omnibook module which i emerged adding omnibook module in package.keywords with ~x86 flags. So with this, i'am abble to use the additionnal multimedia keys www, mail, demo, help, previous track, play, stop, and next track. The sleep button is handled by the acpi in the kernel and can be accessed
> 
> with acpid. The only two buttons i can't access are the volume buttons. Previously, the omnibook
> ...

 

Got xorg 7 and dri to work.

Suspend to disk was not working after an emerge -uDav, the reason is that the /proc/acpi/sleep has

been deprecated in new kernels. Here is my new /etc/acpi/default.sh :

```

#!/bin/sh

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-power/acpid/files/acpid-1.0.4-default.sh,v 1.1 2005/03/15 19:15:53 ciaranm Exp $

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1/\/*/}

action=${1/*\//}

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        power)  /sbin/init 0

                                ;;

                        sleep) echo shutdown > /sys/power/disk; echo disk > /sys/power/state

                        #echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep

                        ;; 

                        *)      logger "ACPI action $action is not defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $group / action $action is not defined"

                ;;

esac

```

The question of the 2 volume buttons remains unanswered ....

edit1: I did not change anything and the volume button are working, 

         it seems that new acpi code is handling them  :Smile: 

@+

dom

----------

## slackline

Dell Latitude x300 working well here, incl. wireless networking (currentlyusing ndiswrapper, but there has recently been a native driver released which apparently work, yet to get it working myself though)  Not sure about modem though since I never use it, and am just ironing out a few sound problems with the CD-ROM, but nothing major.

If anyone hasn't mentioned it before (and the thread is far too long to read when I'm supposed to be working   :Wink:  ), there is http://www.linux-laptop.net/Last edited by slackline on Mon Feb 06, 2006 12:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pregopresto

everythings working fine on my md 40700. its as well known as speedmaster ram 2000

for the buildin wlan-card i have to use ndiswrapper...

----------

## Kuhndog86

I have everything on my Averatec 3150 working...I had to install linux-wlan-ng by hand though (the wifi card is usb so the version in portage wasn't playing nice for some reason).

----------

## tane_stelzer

My Samsung x20 xvm 1600 II works fine, some problems at the beginning but those were due to Users stupidity   :Laughing: 

Tane

----------

## mentallysilent

Gentoo 64 bit on an eMachines 6805. Everything works well, tho I haven't configured suspend to ram. The only problem I have is the usb mouse dying occasionally which requires an unplug/plug again.

----------

## xorinox

Hello

My IBM t23 is working very well on gentoo even the builtin wireless card... 

Cheers Xorinox

----------

## rncwnd

The Ricoh multicard reader (SD, MMC, XD, MS) doesn't work, because there are no drivers.

The winmodem and irda-device I have not tested (I don't need it).

The Rest works (ATI X600, Centrino CPU, Wireless LAN, LAN, Bluetooth, VGA-out, Touchpad).

Right now I'm fiddling around with the extra buttons (the Wireless button works now - yay).

It would be very useful if s.o. could create a Gentoo-Notebook-Wiki. Searching this thread for a specific notebook sucks...

----------

## tboloo

Acer tm4001. Wifi works (I have to start it manually, since I'm still do not know much 'bout setting it under gentoo), battery monitor & ACPI partially works (after following gentoo wiki on fixing DSDT). Rest of the laptop's features - untested.

If anyone has this model fully working under gentoo and is willing to share experience I'd be very glad ...

----------

## twenty-three

got it working on a acer travelmate 290 LMi

all works fine!

it works best on gentoo.. i had problems with other distros...

wlan, ati graphic card, additional button/function keys, power button capturing, suspend(v1) - all this works nicely

i'm very satisfied =)

by the way: i have a centrino and speed stepping works flawlessly and saves me a lot of battery - wlan is also working (it wouldn't without the excellent work of the ipw2100/2200 project) - speed stepping is very nice .. =)

----------

## jbinto

Compaq Presario v2405CA / v2405US here (I think they're identical, if not 99% identical)

Kind of working:

- ndiswrapper 1.2 wlan with Broadcom BCM4318 : likes to die when I shut the lid. Otherwise flawless. Haven't tried broadcom linux project drivers.

- hibernate with software suspend 2. I had this working perfectly, then I did an emerge --update world and now it is touchy. Won't work with ANY kernel modules loaded (this meant getting rid of fglrx, and using radeon xorg driver -- I don't need 3D) and even now it sometimes hangs on resume. Frustrating.

- sound works 100% but haven't tried getting volume up/down/mute buttons to work.

Never tested/never will:

- WinModem

- cardbus slot

Totally working:

- everything else!

----------

## GNUtoo

i'm sorry for not having read all the response but i prefered to contribute than not to...(i've not a lot of time)

go here!!!http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:Hardware

you have also others guide elsewhere but not based on gentoo

by the way mine is the dell inspiron 2500

not working:

*display lumninosity and contrast (only from bios) i need to find out how to do this

*dri is not working(installation problem,dri is working with XFREE(knoppix),i'd like the xorg dri to 

be integrated to the kernel...so i could make it work...

evrything else is working exepting some anoying things such as:

*pcmcia hardware problem(i think it could be resolved with some scripts or kernel patch):

**when i do "init 6" or "init 0" the computer power down but the pcmcia card is still alimented(led flashing) so i have to disconnect the power plug...anoying

**some card reconisation problem...i have to restart hotplug before it can reconise the card

there is also another thing to consider...

open-sourceness

for example choosing an nvidia videocard is prolbematic...you'll need binary MODULES for 3d acceleration

that is different from binary firmware in several ways:

*you could have dificulties with the installation(kenrel versions...) but i've not tryed binary-only module (i have 1 binary module that is the madwifi hal...it has an open-source wrapper so that's a little bit better than binary-only module)

*problematic with security

*need to reinstall it at evry kernel changes

there is also some problems with all sort of things that needs the recompilations of the sources such as security features as hardened gentoo(pax,selinux,,grsecurity...)

but you may prefer hardware that work with binary modules for others reason(speed,price...)

if you will compile from your noteboo(no binaryes or distcc)k you can also visit the gentoo UNOFFICIAL wiki in order to see,for example some howto on using a huge amount of ram to speed-up the compilation or see some tips on how to use videoram as normal ram (http://www.labo-linux.org/index.php?page=lumieres&id=960),or even use ccache or some reiserfs options(so you'll need some hdd space)

i also know that you can eneable ati powerplay(dynamic videocard frequency switching) on the open-source driver (i don't use closed source videodriver such as ati or nvidia so i can't tell you for the others drivers)

and another thing...be carefull with some pentium-m ultraportables notebook...some have their thermal dissipation so basly designed that some gentoo people destroyed them making a stage1 installation(too long compilatiopn=>too much heat...) (http://gentoo-wiki.com/Cope_with_pentiumM_Problems)

you'll also need to tweak your laptop for a very long batgtery time...see the OFFICIAL gentoo doc and also the wiki...

you can even undervolt your pentium-m(be carefull...dangerous...can led to dataloss/hdd problems(mainly data coruption...don't know of any physical problems but i don't know evrything on the earth and i don't know the exact reason of that with cpu voltage changement(fsb changement=>ide frequency problems(need a very stable reference...) but it doesn't apply here)) )

mabe you'll also need some hardware advices...build a laptop that suit your needs(for example if you don't need to much speed there are great ultra-ultra-portable laptop that are cheap but not powerfull(piii for example) look at tomshardware mobility)

by the way the price of ddr2 is incrasing but...it consume less power

look also at the last tomshardware article in order to know if the consumation problem of the last intel platform(don't remember the name) is a windows-only problem

there is also mac notebook to consider...

*inte X86l=>not cheap...

*ppc=>that can be an interesting option...for example the ibook/powerbook 12" is very light...while having a devent graphic card respecting to intel integrated chip for it's x86 pc competitors(but that have a pc-card slot...)

here you'll need to have an usb wifi card or use the experimental(very new) driver for the wifi chip

if you only need old notebook...be carefull when buyinng at ebay...you could have a broken battery because actual batteries(litium ion) have a very short lifetime...something such as 2-3 years and you can't do nothing against it...(my older notebook batery is death,my actual notebook's battery is at the end of it's life(i chave to reset the acpi data in order to indicate a more realistic restant capacity because it last longer that the capacity sujest but it's still at the end of it's life))

----------

## fiendishGhoul

I have gentoo installed on my Dell Inspiron 1150 and works flawlessly, this is the hardware that my laptop has:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11G Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

```

----------

## dxq

Digital Equipment Company -> HiNote Ultra 2000

Pentium MMX - 233MHz

All hardware working without additional work.

Compaq -> Evo N600c

Pentium III 1GHz

All hardware working ... including the Compaq W200 wireless module.

----------

## hitachi

old sony vaio p3 (PCG-F807K)

I have only few trouble. I didn't try s400 I jet (firewire?). Using a Fritz WLan USB device. Get Kernel Panic when pluged in during booting. USB is not mountig all kinds of file systems but I am working on it.

Over all it is working better than it ever did with WIN.

----------

## Olex

DELL Inspiron 6150 - fully working, including internal wireless card via ndiswrapper and connecting to Odyssey service.

----------

## aninias

fully working. widescreen, cdrw, modem, sound, acpi, usb. if anyone needs any help just let me know.

----------

## exulter

IBM Thinkpad R40.  Working 100%.

----------

## steelheart

ASUS A2D

Working:

-usb

-pc card slot

-firewire

-dvd writer

-touchpad with all fancy stuf (scrolling, dynamic sensitivity etc.)

-external monitor

-hardware 3d

not tried/needed:

-modem

-memory card reader

-tv out

----------

## saffsd

ASUS W3V

Depends on how strictly you want to define "Fully working". It's fully usuable but still has a few things that don't work properly.

It's easier to list the things that I haven't been able to fix yet compared to those that are working fine:

Framebuffer - can't get native res, using 1024x768.

ATI proprietary drivers - not very stable, can't fix that can I? Haven't really tried opensource drivers.

ACPI - support in kernel under asus extras is incomplete. only two of the five buttons on the left throw up events. Able to control wlan LED though  :Smile: 

Not yet tester:

Card reader

Bluetooth

PCMCIA

Hibernate (suspend2)

aside from that everything seems to be working well. starts up pretty quick!

----------

## burmashave

IBM Thinkpad T43

Everthing is working with the exception of the telephone modem and IRDA, which I haven't bothered setting up.  thinkwiki provided most of the information I needed.

Several components -- the fingerprint reader, hard drive shock protection and suspend to RAM -- were easier to set up than I thought they would be.  The fingerprint reader is very cool.  When I su from a terminal or tty, I get a prompt to swipe my finger for access.  

All networking, including BT and my Verizon 1xrtt aircard are working.  I set up the aircard using a Gentoo init script that makes starting and stopping it a breeze.

Other items, such as getting OpenGL working on the graphics card, were harder than expected.  Most of the T43's have an ASUS GPU; however, mine has an Intel 915.  Upgrading to xorg-x11 7.0 fixed most of my graphics issues.

Regrettably, I had to set my laptop to dual boot into Win XP because I do PowerPoint presentations with animations that choke under Vmware.  I am using Bootit NG as a boot manager.  It's not free; however, it's not expensive, and I'd say it's very much worth it.  I stumbled upon Bootit because it easily handles Win installations on non-first partitions.  I'm sure I could have done this with OS tools; however, Bootit is easy, and it has lots of features.

PM me for questions.

----------

## Shirakawasuna

I have a dell 1300 set up, with essentially everything working except for suspend when I close the lid.  Running hibernate-ram from cli or a launcher works great, so almost no functionality is missing.  It took a patched xorg-x11, ndiswrapper, the 855resolution package, and various other configurations to get it all working.

----------

## roguetech

I have a HP dv5000z working 100% with: 

ATI Xpress 200m 128mb ram 

1gb ram

60gb harddrive

Wired/wireless work

sound

----------

## jsteinmetz75

I just finished building a Presario 1200 for a friend (a few years old, but worked perfectly, even using unstable orinoco drivers for pcmcia wireless card).

For myself, I just got a used Dell Latitude D800 - gigabit and wireless worked with a few tweaks, pcmcia worked right off, nvidia binary accellerated drivers installed without a hitch, easy-access buttons working great (just had to assign, were already providing scancodes), and USB works out of box (have used printers and mouse).  

Haven't tried using IR or firewire, and believe laptop has bluetooth (but I don't use it and did not compile support in).

btw - this is my first experience with gentoo, have been a linux user for a while on-and-off, and I have to say I am definately a convert.  I have thoroughly enjoyed the entire process  (other than the compile time, but you have to sacrifice something), and having "the" up-to-date system is GREAT!

----------

## f.hammers

Asus M6S00VA

ATI M26 X700 (1680x1050)

WSXGA+

Intel Centrino M760

802.11b/g

BT

With the ATI drivers works correctly, mplayer need to put fixed bit rate to 48000 in the sound card  otherwise the video doesn't play correctly (poor performance).

Great gentoo......

----------

## elpargo

 *Korean Ian wrote:*   

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Soon I was thinking about purchasing a notebook with which to use Gentoo Linux on. I was curious as to how many browsers of this forum have built a succesful working Gentoo on a notebook.
> 
> KI

 

Inspiron 6000. You can count me twice cause I got a friend with the same laptop, maybe 2 more but those are Ubuntu, and it doesn't builds as nicely.

So far the only things that's not working fine 

- suspend2 (X freezes)

- synaptic drivers ("wheel" not working)

there is a huge thread of people with i6000 so you can get many more from there.

----------

## kino

Prestigio nobile 157

I know this thred is old, but I have to say, that I got working everything on this laptop.

ipw2200 with WPA supplicant, all buttons that are on the right side with acerhk.

suspend2 to swap with no breaking opengl support with ati drivers. External S-video output.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## angstycoder

Compaq Presario V5101US (V5000 series)

Not tested/finnicky:

- Modem not tested (I don't even have a phone line anymore)

- WEP is being finnicky.

- GenToo's ndiswrapper version won't work, neither will native BCM43xx... but ndiswrapper 1.6r3 from the ndiswrapper will!

Usefull pointers here:  http://angstycoder.homelinux.org/en/gentoo

If I get time (fulltime student, fulltime worker who is on call 24x7, so busy,) I will write as full a how-to as I can.

People are welcome to PM me here (it SHOULD email me.)  If no response, register at do not click if you are offended by possibly seeing adult language in posts  and PM me there, as PMs forward to my PDA wherever I am, so I definitely get them.

----------

## theglowblue

IBM z60

Just about everything works. Still building

----------

## jmp_

Hi,

BenQ JoyBook R23E, works fine with Gentoo... but the graphic card SUCKS a lot, I'm having problems with a via S3 Unichrome Pro driver and modular Xorg, but seems solved 99% now, by just setting VBEModes enabled. (Anyway, advices on this will be appreciated).

I also experience "problems" (messages on console) warning about "Disabling IRQ #11", I think I can solve this easy but I'm not sure what's the reason for this message and if it's a real problem or performance slowdown, now I also enabled the option "Disable IRQ" on xorg.conf.

Processor: AMD Mobile Sempron 3000+

Screen 15" xga 1024x768

Kernel: 2.6.16 hardened.

RAM: 512MB

HD: 40GB UDMA/133 (max).

Chipset VIA.

Cost: 550 here in Barcelona/Spain (cheap I think).

Ralink wireless 802.11b/g card included :)

PCMCIA support. (CB1410 cardbus controller)

AC'97 modem controller.

AC97 VT8233/A/8235/8237 Audio controller

VIA Rhine II (realtek) ethernet 10/100 (boot your kernel using "noapic" if you have any problem with this ethernet card).

AC required is 65W.

The battery duration seems ok, 2h (aprox) => compilling full-time whithout X running, with an user working with the notebook ;)

This is a good notebook, the main problem is that the graphic card is not very supported and you have to deal with problems with acceleration or driver detection and, of course, using VESA is not a good idea but it works.

greetings!

----------

## olger901

I got a working Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo A 1667G notebook.

Basically everything works. the Ati Mobility Radeon X700 works fine with the ati-drivers

The only thing I did not test yet (because I don't use it) is my WLAN card, but it should work fine using ndiswrapper.

----------

## infjms00

I've got an iBook g4 12" 1,33, everything working but TV out & modem (I haven't tried both yet)

----------

## c65hsk

I have a slightly dated version of Gentoo (about two years old, with a few updates) running on a Dell Latitude DX300XL (300MHz Pentium II) with 64MB RAM and a 20GB disk.  Everything I've tried works except the sound, and I've no idea why that doesn't.  I gave up on it because I was wasting too much disk space trying different packages.  The initial installation with no binaries except OpenOffice took about 96 hours to emerge.

Getting a kernel to boot with only 64MB was an interesting exercise.  Two rules:

1. If you don't absolutely need it, leave it out.

2. If you can make it a module, do so.

The Dell is slow for many applications, and tends to swap furiously for no apparent reason, but runs KDE adequately, and also some massive applications such as OpenOffice.org and The Gimp.  I use the laptop mainly for writing using Lyx, which runs perfectly on it.

----------

## Doorsdown

Dell inspiron 5100

not one complaint

----------

## Rene-dev

Thinkpad T40

I think the modem is not working, and WPA with the wireless card

rene

----------

## bunder

inspiron 9200.

all works except for the sd/mmc reader, suspend, and wireless (i'm too lazy to futz with it, the lappy works for what i use it for)

----------

## I.C.Wiener

Dell Precision M70

All the stuff I need works flawlessly. I couldn't try the modem however (is there anyone out there still using those ancient analog lines??? Why don't they put isdn-cards in?!) Also there is some sort of smart-card-reader build in. I couldn't find any drivers for that device but don't really know what to do with it anyway (or where to get any cards for it).

The nvidia Quadro is definetly worth the extra money. Had no problems getting opengl/composite/xgl stuff to work.

note: Make sure to have an Intel wlan card installed! Dell cards are using an unsupported Broadcom chipset (might work with ndiswrapper, but still sucks) and you'll lose the centrino-logo. So far I had no problems with the ipw2200. Even wpa2 works great.

----------

## lcidw

Fujitsi C332 Lifebook. Never tried the infrared device cause i have no use for it. The rest is working like a charm  :Smile: .

The harddisk speed is the biggest bottleneck, along with the amount of memory, and graphics speed. Though i have watched to DivX converted DVD movies on that laptop before when i was running Windows 98/2000, now i can't even play a small 320x200 movie. Gotta find out how to improve that.

The CDROM drive is broken, USB connector is broken, and the battery doesn't work either so it isn't really mobile  :Wink: .

Now i use it to view websites, chat (irssi && gaim), listen music while doing stuff, C++ programming for school, and administrate my other gentoo machines.

```
link ~ # uname -a

Linux link 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #6 Sat Apr 29 00:42:36 CEST 2006 i686 Celeron (Mendocino) GNU/Linux
```

```
link ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -f cpuinfo

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

model           : 6

model name      : Celeron (Mendocino)

cpu MHz         : 265.500

cache size      : 128 KB

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr

bogomips        : 531.93
```

```
link ~ # df -h

Bestandssysteem       Grtte Gebr Besch Geb% Aangekoppeld op

/dev/hda3             2,8G  1,6G  1,1G  60% /

udev                   31M  120K   31M   1% /dev

/dev/hda1              35M  4,3M   29M  14% /boot

none                   31M     0   31M   0% /dev/shm
```

```
link ~ # free // with xfce4 and several apps running like firefox viewing 3 sites, gaim, 2 terminals..

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:         62212      52840       9372          0       1916      16792

-/+ buffers/cache:      34132      28080

Swap:       129016      46380      82636
```

```
link ~ # cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="-* aac alsa bash-completion bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo gif gtk gtk2 jpeg mad mmx ncurses nls png readline ssl truetype truetype-fonts unicode userlocales utf8 X zlib"
```

----------

## Durandune

yea i have a gateway laptop,

Hardware:

Athlon 64 3200+ maybe...? 2.2GHz

512 ram, (getting more)

dvd burner/ reader

wireless

15.4 inch widescreen

 it works well with 64 bit Gentoo, no problems so far, we have 2 servers, the laptop, my comp, and two of my friends comps, we use distcc and it makes for a very quick compile

----------

## lxg

I've an Acer Aspire 1500 with AMD64 3000+ and ATI Mobility Radeon. It runs pretty fine.

Some things like Infrared and Bluetooth don't work; but they surely would, if I'd really need them.

----------

## dkostic

Toshiba Satellite A105 (see my .sig file below for more info).  I had a few issues with the installation (particularly, that GUI installer that's new to 2006.0 didn't work   :Mad:  ) and I ran into issues with a stage 1 install.  A stage 3 install went pretty well.  I've only had this up and running for about two weeks at this point, so I have no major issues at the moment.

----------

## computer_guy57

I've got an Acer TravelMate 2420. With Gentoo 2005.0, kernel 2.6.16-r7 and everything works except the Intel 915GM graphics.

----------

## gentoo_dude

Dell Latitude D810.  I couldn't be more pleased the way it works: wireless, dvd, dri.

Latest stable gentoo-kernel.

----------

## Eurios

Dell Precision M90, works almost flawlessly.

The soundcard, an intel-hda card, has some problems in playback, the occassional stuttering in opengl games and the "amazing" *caugh* subwoofer isn't functional yet.

Also the bluetooth and cardreader aren't functional yet, only care about the cardreader though, now I have to reboot back to winblows (blegh) to read the data from my XD-flashcard.

And, just like the M70 mentioned a bit above, the NVidia Quadro FX 2500M is really worth the money, don't try to put the laptop on your lap though...   :Wink: 

Also the Core Duo T2500 works like a charm.

Currently running it with Gentoo 2006.0, ck-sources-2.6.16_p11 and GCC 4.1.0.

----------

## j1

I've switched to Xubuntu for my notebook because Gentoo on my Acer Aspire 3624wxci is just... not sane. But Gentoo did work perfectly. It still remains my distro of choice for the desktop.

----------

## donkey_punch

Dell latitude c400 with cdock ||. Everything working! Using an old dual head gforce2 mmx  in the dock for triple screen!! Gotta love docking stations and gentoo!!!!!

----------

## frozenJim

Toshiba M30 Satellite/Nvidia GeForce FX/Centrino works great on 2.6.15-r1/Gnome 2.14.1.  Wireless is a no-brainer (using sudo wifi-radar).  Dual-boot defaults to Linux but allows XP if I'm on crack or something.  It's snappy-fast and a pleasure to use.

I removed wireless and cat5 from boot because I hate waiting for DHCP when I'm not connected.  So I manually start eth0 after plugging in the cat5 (rare) or I use wifi-radar to detect and connect to wireless (never did trust automatic wireless connections anyhow).

Waiting for:Detect if Cat5 is connected BEFORE trying to obtain DHCP.Wireless integrated into kernel.Suspend/Hibernate in kernelSD Slot support in kernel

Overall, Windows users are jealous when they see how slick my laptop is.  Heh.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## roderick

Manufacturer: Acer

Model: 1410 WLCi

Chipset:Intel 855

Works fine here. Some things still not tested (IRDA,Modem), but everything I have tried so far I have been able to make work (lots of reading the gentoo forums).

My current pet peeve is suspend (which I hear is in the new 2.6.17 gentoo-sources). Will test that soon.

Using x86 with some mixed ~ and M for some packages. 

Kernel 2.6.16

Gcc 4.1.1

Glibc 2.4

Xorg 7.1

----------

## mach3k

Core duo T2300 1,66

SATA HD 100G

1GB memory

ATI x1400 128-512 

IPW3945 wireless

Realtek ethernet

Relatek alc880

sm56 motorola modem

firewire/mmc cards

Everything works, i have even found a driver for the sm56 softmodem although i havent tried setting it up. 

The most tricky part is ati, which requires proprietary drivers to work in native lcd resolution (1280x800). However the latest version works like a charm with Xgl and compiz.

Ethernet works out of the box

for intel wireless you need to emerge ipw3945 and wireless-tools

audio works outofthebox with alsa

everything else is supported

I am trying to use every possible configuration to minimize power consumption and heat 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_on_laptops

----------

## infinity9

most of the components work pretty well on my gateway m680x.  the only things i haven't gotten working yet are the wireless (intel 2200bg) and the sd/mmc/memory stick reader.  there's also a firewire port--i don't have any need for it, but i'm sure it's operable.

----------

## eric3269

I have Gentoo installed on a Dell Inspiron 1150. I use fluxbox with a netgear WA311 wireless card using WEP. Everything works perfectly.

----------

## tamran

I've tested this laptop with several configurations.  There are two looming (probably deal breaking for many) issues.

1. The ATI card is: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE).  This card is not supported well at all.  Many black screens on boot.  I had to turn off DRI as well as enable UMA+Sideport in the bios (with a matching 128mb of sytem memory) to allow it to boot with the binary drivers.  I have had moderate succes with the ATI 8.24.8 driver, but again, about once a day I'll get a kernel panic going fullscreen in video or trying a GL app - this is not an acceptable setup. The radeon open source drivers work well enough, but again no GL support there.  Either use the open source drivers or turn off DRI and it should work stable enough.  With the open source driver, you should be able to use xorg 7.1,  If using the ATI binary drivers, you must stick with xorg 7.0x until ATI makes new drivers that are compatible with the new xorg driver setup.

2. The wireless network card is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02).  This barely works using a kernel newer than 2.6.17_rc2, or with the bcm43xx drivers compiled external to an older kernel.  The card only works in B mode, meaning 11Mb/s.  It also seems a little flaky, as I lose a signal pretty easily.  This driver (albiet very impressive how far they've come for what the developers have to work with) still is not ready for primetime.  See http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ for details on this driver (and #bcm-users on freenet).  To get these drivers to work properly, you'll need to do some firmware extraction (use fwcutter tool on http://www.nuevascreaciones.com/drinus/airport/wl_apsta.o).  These developers don't have specifications and recently the bcm setup has changed for them.

All of the other goodies, such as the remote control buttons are hackably working on my system (try using Gnome's quick key manager).  In about 6 months I suspect I'll be much happier with this laptop than I am now.

----------

## kanzelsberger

I'm using Gentoo on LG LW20 Express notebook.

Intel Sonoma Chipset, CPU 1.73GHz 2Mb L2, 1Gb RAM, 60Gb HDD, WiFi 80211g (ipw2200), Video Card i915, Display UltraBright LCD 13" 1280x800, DVD+RW

----------

## blu3bird

Gentoo on Acer TravelMate 4062

working:

hotkeys,wlan(wpa+wep),video/display(xinerama+single),audio,touchpad(scrolling),ethernet

not tested:

modem(never used it)

----------

## manouchk

gentoo on COMPAL CL56:

everytihng I tried is working.

I think the only thing I'm aware of and that I didn't test is the SD card reader which should work with kernel >2.6.16

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Alienware M7700a (look at sig for specs...)

64bit 2.6.15-gentoo-r8, Everything working as far as I can tell, Sound (alsa), SD/MMC, RAID0, DVD+RW, Fn Keys / Multimedia Keys, Synaptics Touch Pad, Gigabit Ethernet Card, v.90 Modem, IEE1394, well except Atheros Wireless (madwifi-ng wont compile) & Built-In Vid Cam (or so I hear because I havent tried yet)....  Fastest setup I have ever used... I do not use any of the advance power mgt features, i.e. standby, powernow etc...  but I have tested them and they work flawlessly.

Update: 07-31-06 - Got my wireless up and running.  Got kernel sources-2.6.17 up and running and could finally compile mawfi.  Yeah!

----------

## Boinky

Hello there, 

 I have found out quite a few things and learned a lot. Thanks to you all. 

 I will update this page asap: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436534-highlight-amilo+7310.html because 

 there is not much info on installing Gentoo on this kind of laptop. 

 Apart from the buggy ACPI BIOS problems [and inspite of a BIOS upgrade --> 1.08], I now have an almost completely working Amilo 7310 L laptop (Gentoo 2006.0, kernel 2.6.17-r4): 

 - sound works well (via82cx AC97) 

 - X-org 7-r1 (via) works well (modeline 1280x800 + glxgears = 700 fps) 

 - WiFi works (ath0 / wpa_supplicant + madwifi-ng) well 

 - Synaptics touchpad works well (+ horiz. and vert. scroll) 

 - framebuffer works (finally!!): 1024x768 

 Cheers and also many thanks to the Pentoo people  :Smile: 

 ACPI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 16 throttling states)
> ...

 

Hardware

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM880 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN400/PM880 Host Bridge
> ...

 

I could add PCI=NOACPI to my grub.conf, but then I loose the ath0 interface ...

This is my first experience with Gentoo on a laptop. My previous (much more positive) experiences with Gentoo only cover desktops.

Added: 04-08-2006:

The buggy ACPI BIOS related problems can be solved by simply adding:

```

...

irqpoll

...

```

... to grub.conf!

Cheers

----------

## mordredP

Toshiba Satellite a100-155

----------

## kg4ysy

Toshiba Satellite A40-S161

Everything works that I have tested and the only thing I haven't tested is the parallel port.  I have had no use for the parallel port on my laptop.  Wireless works with ndiswrapper and video dual head/svideo works as well.

This laptop is great for Linux!

----------

## blandoon

Averatec 3220 (Athlon XP-M); all the stuff I need works fine:

- ACPI runlevel switching / CPU frequency scaling

- Wired ethernet (via-rhine)

- 2D/3D acceleration (via unichrome)

- ALSA sound (via-82xx)

- touchpad (synaptics)

- USB, etc.

(haven't tried the modem or the PC card slot; don't use either anyway)

Now that the bcm43xx native drivers are available in the kernel (2.6.17), wireless works too.

----------

## FadeRanger

A PowerBook G4.  The install was painless and everything works great.  I just can't sleep/suspend because the nVidia video card is not supported...    :Wink: 

----------

## jpmayer87

My t43p has everything working properly except the fingerprint scanner.

Still working on that one, but it isn't a show stopper.

JP

----------

## Koxta

Acer Travelmate 243FX and every piece of hardware works. Here is the list of software and/or kernel modules I use:

Graphics: i915

Sound: intel8x0

pcmcia: yenta_socket

ethernet: 8139too

modem: slmodem (didn't test with intel8x0m, I don't use it anyway)

touchpad: synaptics

hotkeys: acerhk (good job Olaf Tauber!!)

Best regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' Bartuszek

----------

## SteveBallmersChair

4-year-old but heavily modified Gateway 600 notebook working perfectly with Gentoo.

CPU = Mobile Pentium 4-M 2.20 GHz (1.30V, 35W)

Chipset = Intel 845MP (ICH3M + 82801CA/CAM)

GPU = ATi Radeon Mobility M9000 64MB AGP 4x

Display = 15.7" 1280x1024 

HDD = Hitachi Travelstar 5K100 ATA/100 (originally a 4200 rpm 60GB Toshiba)

RAM = OCZ 2x512MB DDR266 (originally 2 no-name 256MB DDR266 modules)

Ethernet NIC = Integrated Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection

WLAN NIC = Intel 2915ABG PRO/Wireless mini-PCI (originally a Lucent Orinoco 802.11b mPCI card)

Optical = Matsushita 10x4x24x CD-RW/16x DVD-ROM (but the CD burning no longer works)

1.44MB floppy drive

Suspend-to-disk works perfectly with suspend2-sources and I have not yet tried suspend-to-RAM.

----------

## olger901

A relatively new but basically working Dell Inspiron 6400 here:

TFT: 1280x800-24@60 - Works, requires a resolution hack

CPU: Core Duo T2400 (2x 1,83GHz, 2x 2MB L2 Cache) - Works

Mem: 2GB DDR667 Ram - Works

Chipset: Intel 915- Works

SATA Controller: Intel ICH7 - Works

PATA Controller: Intel ICH7 - Works

VGA Controller: Intel 945GM - Works, but requires the latest unstable version of xorg (xorg-x11-7.1)

Sound Controller: Sigmatel STAC9750 (Intel HDA Audio) - Works, but requires the latest unstable version of gentoo-sources (gentoo-sources-2.6.1 :Cool:  and alsa (alsa-driver-1.0.13)

LAN Controller: Broadcom BCM4401 - Works

WLAN Controller: Intel IPW3945 - Works

Modem Controller: No idea - Haven't tried, won't do so either

USB Controller: Intel EHCI - Works

HDD: Hitachi 80GB 7200rpm 8MB Cache - Works

ODD: Mitshua DVD-/+RW - Reading Works, haven't tried writing yetLast edited by olger901 on Tue Oct 03, 2006 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris...

Fujitsu C1410

Everythging works except the internal speakers (sound does work)

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

Sager NP-5950

```
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Modem (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GE Force Go 7800 GTX (rev a1)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GE Force Go 7800 GTX (rev a1)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006X 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
```

Only issue I've had was the upgrade to x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers initially caused me to lose the SLI capability.  Since that was fixed, it's all working flawlessly.  Granted the wireless card (05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006X 802.11abg NIC) was only brought up for about 10 minutes total.

----------

## stobbsm

Dell 640m

Core2Duo, Intel i950 graphics, and chipsets, sata HD, DVD+/-RW/+Dual layer, intel hda audio, 14.1" truebrite display (1440x900).

Everything works great, including firewire and wireless (ndiswrapper).

Cheap, effective laptop with great battery life.  Now I just need to learn about software suspend/suspend2 so when I'm not using it for a while, I don't need to turn it off.

----------

## Elexorien

 *atac wrote:*   

> i'm running it on a dell inspiron 8200

 

Same here.  The 2006.1 Live CD recognized and loaded everything (was quite surprised).  Of course since the screen is broken it's completely useless as a laptop, I'm turning it into a distcc compile slave.  Once I get my main computer over to gentoo, im thinking of linking my 3 computers (2 desktops and the laptop) into a PVM cluster.

----------

## Phylum

I personally own a Dell Inspiron 8100 and 8200 which I have loaded Gentoo onto successfully without too many problems (if any).  I also have a friend who purchased a new B130 from Dell and that works fine.

----------

## rene80

Nice thread!

I own a Dell Inspirion 6400 with almost the same config as olger901 displayed. The only difference is the amount of ram. I have (only) 1GB. My Dell works nearly as perfect with only some powersave/hibernate issues left which other ppl also noticed. I hope to solve these problems in the nearby future  :Wink: 

In fact, it is the first time that I use Linux as my main OS and I must say that Gentoo works out pretty well. Excellent support (both WIKI and Forum) and good documentation. Futhermore, the speed of operation is above exceptation although the core duos are a nice piece of manufacture  :Wink: 

----------

## Drone1

Here's another for the list.

IBM Thinkpad T60P: T2500 Core Duo 2.0Ghz, 2GB Ram, Intel HD Audio,  ATI FireGL V5200, Intel 3945A/B/G, 100GB SATA, Intel 82573L GigE, SGS Fingerprint Reader, Sierra Wireless, Bluetooth, DVD+-R/RW,  9-cell batt...

Have everything working with the exception of the built-in Sierra Wireless for Verizon. Don't have a Verizon account ... All other hardware works, running 2.6.17.9, gentoo ~unstable. Biometric fingerprint (I LOVE THIS!!!), HDAPS (with tilt on gkrellm), 3945 A/B/G wireless ... Still working on Standby/Hibernation/Shutdown Thinkpad hotkeys ...

If you are looking at getting a new laptop for putting linux, gentoo of course, I HIGHLY recommend it.

----------

## ZomAur

Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M1425

ATI radeon 9600[M10], AC'97 Audio Controller, AC'97 Modem Controller, FireWire Texas Instruments, O2 Micro Cardbus, Intel 2200 BG PRO/Wireless, Realtek Semiconductor Ethernet controller.

Direct rendering works with ati-drivers 8.28.8

Multimedia keys works great with the hotkeys package, though with volume keys bound to PCM-volume.

"Silent" button works with the noapic nolapic added to the boot parameters.

Scrolling on the touchpad works with the synaptics drivers.

Wireless card works with the ipw2200 driver.

Suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk works great with VBEtool.

ACPI-hotkeys works.

Haven't tried the pcmcia slot, cardreader nor the modem, though they should work.

----------

## BeteNoire

Advent 7096

Recently I've managed to install my Gentoo 2006.1 on this laptop via wireless connection. I've used latest stable Kanotix livecd - 2005-04 - for well working ndiswrapper (couldn't get ndiswrapper work on other livecds, eg: Knoppix). Windows files needed for Marvell Libertas, which is in this laptop, are: mrvw125.sys  netmw125.inf. It was the only thing that caused me some trouble (google'ing and man reading helped  :Wink:  ). Ati chipset is working fine. X200m Ati card works well with ati-drivers. Unfortunately I cannot get accelleration which satisfies me (1280x800) - 

```
 fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 101.400 FPS

661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 132.200 FPS

676 frames in 5.0 seconds = 135.200 FPS

 fgl_glxgears -fbo

Using GL_EXT_framebuffer_object

824 frames in 5.0 seconds = 164.800 FPS

892 frames in 5.0 seconds = 178.400 FPS

897 frames in 5.0 seconds = 179.400 FPS

```

...and bad FPS in Nexuiz (5-30fps@1024x768).

Other thing that I don't like about this laptop is CPU temperature. I am using k8temp patch from lm_sensors website. Now sensor shows: 62 C degree; when compiling - even 78 degree :/ In my opinion - much too much, but... everything works fine.

----------

## dspgen

sharp mv12w

haven't tried sleep/suspend, battery monitor, firewire, modem.

built in lan, wifi, audio, touchpad, graphics all work fine.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 01)

02:03.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
```

aiglx / beryl works, but painfully slow.  glxgears gets about 290fpsLast edited by dspgen on Fri Oct 20, 2006 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## madisonicus

Have to add my Panasonic Toughbook W5 to the list.  Works beautifully: ipw3945, acpi, glx, function keys, brighten/dim screen, suspend2, etc... and, so far, only with Gentoo.  A great distro saved a great laptop from Windows doom.  Thanks devs!

I'm putting together a howto... one of these days I'll post on it.

-m

----------

## Wojtek_

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi-1546

1. CPU - Intel Centrino Duo T2600 (2x2.16 GHz) - fully working speedstep and temperature sensors

2. 2GB RAM - working fully  :Wink: 

3. 2x120GB HDD - working, but I didn't put them in raid

4. ATi Mobility Radeon X1800 256MB 1440x900- working with full DRI, 3D stuff and XGL work perfectly

5. wireless IPW3945 works perfectly

6. infrared and bluetooth - fully operational (even the remote control works!)

7. sound - intel hda - works but 'front' and 'headphones' controls are switched around

Great laptop with a great Linux:).

----------

## pa4wdh

Hi,

My laptop is a Fijutsu Siemens Livebook S7020,

Things that work:

- Wireless IPW2200

- Graphics i915

- Cardbus interface

- Gigabit NIC

- Intel HDA audio

- Other components like keyboard/HDD/CPU/RAM/USB/IEE1394  :Smile: 

Things that don't work:

- Infrared (but i didn't try hard to get it working)

- Extra features of the synaptics toughpad (ps/2 mode is okay)

- Powersafe (hybernate, standby etc.) (cpu freq. scaling and battery monitoring are okay)

- The "extra" buttons (1-5 and enter), seem to be ACPI buttons (IRQ counter goes up, but nothing else)

Best regards,

pa4wdh

----------

## cswbww

My Thinkpad X60s setting:

L2400- core duo 1.66Ghz

1 G ram

100 G HD

super smart~~~12'' only, very light also, feel like a real book.

works: 

e1000M -- lan card,

ipw3945 -- wireless,

intel-hd -- audio, 

i915 -- graphics (with beryl+aiglx now, so cool~~), 

CPU frequency scale (indeed save batery energy but still cannot reach 8 hours as under windows...), 

bluetooth -- working great with my Sony-Ericsson W600i (but without bluetooth blinking light, don't know why)

not working (not try):

hard disk suspending and Hibernating --- possibly can be solved by changing to suspend-kernel-type

btw,

I scratched GENTOO purely through one USB thumb, no CD at all.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I  have a Targa Notebook Targa Travelar 826 W

and its working, dual boot, grub bootloader; only the harddisk is to small, i have 80 GB

----------

## jsf_x35a

Mine's a 3 year old Fujitsu S7010 with a centrino 82855 processor, 512MB shared RAM. Gentoo runs fine on this one. (Although I had to do some fiddling to get the "Fn" keys working)

----------

## mavister

Sony Vaio VGN-SZ1M/B: Core Duo T2300, Napa platform, Nvidia Geforce GO 7400 + integrated GMA950...

The notebook is fully configured and working with the exception of G-Sensor (Sony HDD protection acceleration sensor).

I maintain a log of the Gentoo installation on my notebook (in italian) at this address: http://notebookitalia.it/guida-gentoo-su-sony-vaio-sz.html

----------

## v3rtig0_

Apple iBook

- G3 500mhz

- 128 RAM

- 20 Gb HD. 

- Wired 10/100 nic

- ATI Mobility RAGE 128

- Mac Touchpad

Works great, still tweaking it. I've only had it for a week, so I'm happy with how easy its been so far to get what I have to work! Soon everything should be up and running!

----------

## ScarKS

Acer Aspire 5652 WLMI:

Everything I tested works so far.

Ethernet: Tigon 3 [OK]

Wlan: ipw3945 [OK]

CPUfrequency scaling: [OK]

Sound hda-intel: [OK]

GFX Geforce 7600: [OK]

3d accl, agp: [OK]

Display brightness: [OK]

Suspend2: [WONDERFUL]

----------

## faugusztin

I got nearly everything working on Toshiba Satellite A100-912, here is the list of "problematic" parts :

- bluetooth - it can be enabled thanks to the app-laptop/omnibook module (loaded with ectype=14), but once enabled it "kills" wifi (ipw3945), so one must decide which one he wants to use

- extra keys on left side - doesn't work so far (no support for this funcionality from app-laptop/omnibook module)

- fingerprint scanner - some sort unexpected "gift" (it isn't in specs), after losing one day with sys-auth/tfm-fingerprint i found a working solution with thinkfinger and pam_thinkfinger

- sound card - needs alsa-driver 1.0.14_rc1, because it uses intel-hda (btw, it is needed to set some option to have decent volume : options snd-hda-intel model=uniwill-m31)

Other components are nonproblematic hardware so except the keys i have everything working, which is somewhat unexpected after Toshiba Satellite M30X-155 i owned before. Even the /proc/acpi returns meaningfull values  :Smile:  .

----------

## chanakam2000

It is working after lot of weried works   :Very Happy: 

----------

## reiman

I got a ibm x41, Got everything working except modem, fingerprint-reader, bluetooth.

 But I have not  felt a need for them..

----------

## mjrosenb

ibm Z60m. 

with i915 video card

I've gotten everything working, except irda, and I'll probably try to work on that in the next few days.  wireless(ipw2200) has been a bit touchy.

----------

## letartare

Lifetec LT9399 (Aldi autumn 1999, if I remember right).

PIII 600MHz

64MB RAM

4.9GB harddrive of which 4GB for Gentoo, 600MB for DamnSmallLinux, 300MB Swap

PCMCIA with Wireless LAN card (orinoco_cs)

Graphicscard: Silicon Motion Lynx3DM

X, Firefox, IceWM

Gentoo installed in Oct 2005 - never has had a problem.

Nothing fancy otherwise (never tried to get the touchpad or IR to work) - it's just our safety net - e.g. to read the documentation when installing gentoo on my desktop, or to log in to my desktop via LAN when X crashes, to kill that beast  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## dogunderdog

HI,

I've a Toshiba M400. Got everything working except modem, fingerprint-reader, bluetooth. 

suspend2 doesn't work.

Just trying to figure out bluetooth.

EDIT: ok bluetooth works now, more or less, i can use skype at least

I used  http://www.sfires.net/toshiba/#bluetooth with the suspend2-sources and the bluetooth gentoo wikis

f

----------

## Phlogiston

Fully working IBM Thinkpad T43 here, this include: Suspend, fingerprint, bluetooth, wireless, hdaps... didn't test PCMCIA though.

----------

## drseergio

Got mine IBM/Lenovo T60 from university, everything is working including Irda (using for lirc), suspend, hotkeys (switching VGA out modes, touchpad on/off, eject...), bluetooth, thinklight for Kopete, HDAPS (as well as a joystick device with it), frequency scalling (and turning off the second core while on battery)... Logitech MX revolution mouse complements this cool config with its additional buttons (wheel for switching desktops, search button for Beagle/Kerry). I have not tested PCMCIA or modem. Pure satisfaction  :Smile: , I really recommend this laptop (if you don't need to pay for it, of course)!

Specs:

Intel Core Duo T2300 (1.66Ghz, 2 cores)

ATI Mobility Radeon 1300 64Mb

Seagate 160Gb 5400 SATA (custom replacement)

2x512Mb DDR2 @ 667Mhz

Intel HDA sound

Intel IPW3945 wireless

Broadcom Bluetooth

DVD-RW drive

...

----------

## Schmolch

I got my Lenovo X60T about 6 weeks ago and still haven't got everything working.

I can't even guess how many hours i have wasted setting everything up and some thing just do not reliably work (like resuming from suspend).

Im using Gentoo since 0.96 and used other distros before and this is the first time i watch myself thinking about getting Windows, such a nightmare has it been.

----------

## Evincar

 *ScarKS wrote:*   

> Acer Aspire 5652 WLMI:
> 
> Everything I tested works so far.
> 
> Ethernet: Tigon 3 [OK]
> ...

 

Acer 5672 WLMI here, and more or less same results. Firewire, modem and IrDa, I have no clue wether they are working: I have nothing to test them with ATM!  :Razz: .

SD Cards at least do work, though I still got to make them automount and show up in KDE. However, that's not such a big issue. Don't know about other types of cards.

I am using suspend with hibernate-script, and, surprisingly, hibernate works, but hibernate-ram doesn't resume. Maybe it's got to do with the way it handles the CPU's speed, since I know I had to set fullcpuspeed to get hibernate working but (and manually set conservative governor when resuming, since it doesn't do it correctly), but I don't know what hibernate-ram is doing...I will test it when I feel bored enough, hehe. 

One of my concerns is the DVD working slowly, or so it seems to me...will make a post on that (hopefully)

----------

## peshko

Just bought a compaq presario c500 laptop a few days ago from circuitcity, i didn't have any problems running the hardware, the only problem was runnig X under 1280x800 resolution using the i810 driver (the chipset of the video card is 945GM), the only thing i had to do is use 915resolution (check out this website http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/) which fixed the resolution issue. Everything runs smooth and fast  :Wink: 

----------

## Bigfoot77

Have an Acer Aspire 5003 WLCi with most everything working on it.  Only problems I ran into were the wireless NIC which is a Broadcom 4318 chip and the graphics is an SiS M760GX which works but has no DRI support so no 3D acceleration  :Sad: .  Everything else however is excellent  :Very Happy: 

The wireless was easy to fix as I just bought a mini pci wireless card with a RT2500 based chip on it for $17  Easy fix!

----------

## madmanbr

I have a Acer Travelmate 230.

Everything working...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## deno

Sony VAIO VNG N21E. Didn't test memory stick card reader . Fn keys don't work. Other things (wireles, brightness...) are working fine.

----------

## prestige

Dell Latitude d820. So far all working great. It is almost new and I have not tested all fancy stuff yet, like pc card, express card, 1394 and docking station.

----------

## captwiggum

I put it on my Dell D620 and its working great. I'm still wrestling with getting the Xorg Xinerama dual-head config worked out, but I've learned that this is mainly an issue with the xorg i810 driver, and has nothing to do with Gentoo.

I've read may complaints about Dell laptops running hot, and mine was no exception. I noticed that my cpu idle was very high, so I installed acpid, cpufrequtils, cpufreqd, and now run at half speed most of the time. Its much cooler now. Hope this helps.Last edited by captwiggum on Thu May 10, 2007 10:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sonicbhoc

madtux.org high-performance laptop working 100% over here, but the speakers don't turn off when you plug in headphones.

----------

## john-boro

Macbook Pro here, working just dandy. I dual boot debian and gentoo but at the moment I'm preferring gentoo. Suspend to ram, sound, wireless, bluetooth, etc all work great.

----------

## abalint21

I have a HP nx7400 and it's working like a charm.

Bluetooth, Wireless, Multimedia button, CPU scaling, ACPI, LCD Backlight dinamic brightness - OK

Didn't need the modem and firewire yet.

----------

## kornhs4

A 'Asus A3827 NLP' is fully working here, except the Webcam and SD-card-reader

----------

## guzu

My Benq Joybook 6000 is working nicely, except for the proprietary Ricoh SD-Card reader.

And I didn't try modem and external screen (and switching).

Even sleep mode and LID are working well.

----------

## siddesu

thinkpad x41 type 2525 (japanese model)

interlink mp-xp 7310

all hardware on both machines works fine.

----------

## DeMascus

IBM T22 - gentoo, all devices working + pcmcia madwifi wireless card

IBM R60e - gentoo sabayon, all devices working with aiglx + Wacom usb tablet

----------

## Confused fishcake

My Inspiron 1501 is working almost perfectly:

Winmodem - Never tried, no need

Wireless - bcm43xx works at 11mb/s, ndiswrapper at full speed

The backlight buttons are kinda odd:

Both hotkeys return the screen to full brightness

I can adjust the screen from almost off --> second highest through software.

Stupid dell and their funky bios tables.

----------

## dah

I've got an Apple MacBook (core 2 duo) running in Gentoo.

Had to build from vanilla sources 2.6.20 with mactel patches.

Intel video chipset works great w/ direct rendering enabled

Sound works w/ ALSA

Wifi is working with madwifi

Haven't had need to try the modem or ir-remote but I may get curious soon.

----------

## mr4v0

Lenovo N100, everything working (didn't check the pcmcia, I don't have nothing to plug in). Running on Gentoo suspend2-sources, curently I'm messing around with power management (which works fine).

----------

## quantumsummers

Asus G2S-A1

Intel Core 2 Duo T7500(2.20GHz) 

2GB DDR2 667 

17.1" Wide UXGA 1920x1200 Res

NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 256MB GDDR3 VRAM

160GB 5400rpm SATA2

JMicron eSATA (20360/20363 AHCI)

8x Super-Multi DVDRW Dual layer with Light Scribe

Attansic L1 GigE NIC

Intel 4965AGN WIFI

Intel HD Audio (Azalia)

Intel PM965 Chipset (ICH8 family)

Sonix USB Built-in WebCam 1.3M Pixel (174f:5a35)

Works running x86_64 on 2.6.22-gentoo-r8, nvidia-drivers-100.11.14, iwlwifi-1.1.17, iwl4965-ucode-4.44.17 (using NetworkManager/KNetworkManager)

The WebCam works with linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre126 driver and luvcview but the video is upside down.

Haven't got the HotKeys to work yet.

Hardware temp sensors work.

Have to say, this is the nicest notebook I've ever owned.  Fast & stable running 64bit.  Haven't messed around with suspend, don't plan on it at the moment.

The screen is absolutely amazing, good graphics performance from the nvidia card too.

Had to boot console mode from a Sabayon 3.4e disk (the Attansic NIC needs kernel >2.6.21) to do the install, but that was no big deal.

Happy so far!

Cheers,

QuantumSummers

----------

## Banana

I'm running Gentoo on a Lenovo IBM ThinkPad z61m.

everything is working fine.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

15:00.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

15:00.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c
```

----------

## sinansakic

Toshiba Satellite L40-12K everything works, not out of the box but with few unmaskings is fine. only bad thing is wireless atheros only working with ndiswrapper, hope soon to include it in madwifi

----------

## padoor

my toshiba tecra 9000 6 years old. works nicely . recently upgraded with 80gb hdd.

wireless shows up in the knemo.  no maskings . installed with accept_keywords in make.conf

as i dont have a wireless modem i use ethernet lan connection.

for a p3 1.2Ghz machine it goes nicely compared to my p4 desktop 2.4Ghz.

in all cases better speed than both windows 2000 and xp sp2.

----------

## d2_racing

Thinkpad T60P works perfectly  :Smile: 

----------

## mamac

That would be great to have a package on our Gentoos that would report the configuration of the box and place it on a google map, this way we could have a map of all Gentoo boxes installed on the planet.

----------

## subterraneus

I bought a Compaq Presario V5000 series laptop a little more than a year ago and planned to use it as a Linux machine. It has been hell. Distros such as Ubuntu that attempt to work things out on their own fail miserably, the only way I have gotten anything to work has been doing everything by hand with Gentoo. Even with Gentoo, though it's not perfect, in fact, it's still pretty terrible. And at this point, I'm so tired of hacking stuff together all the time that I'm looking to buy a new laptop.

So, what are some medium-high end laptops (I'm through with the cheap stuff) that work well with Linux? (Gentoo specifically, as I've fallen in love with this distro)

I'd love to hear some ideas.

----------

## dattaway

Try the Sabayon livecd and see if everything works.  It did for me.

----------

## subterraneus

I've tried Sabayon, it had massive troubles with wireless and my trackpad, for some reason. Not to mention a myriad of other problems.

----------

## majin_boy

Dell Inspiron/Latitude/XPS? Everything except for the Winmodem (coouldn't be bothered) and Bluetooth (have no use for this anyway) work fine on my Inspiron 6400.

----------

## hampel

check out his page:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

----------

## mark_alec

Merged above five posts.

----------

## albix

HP 6510b

T7700 Core2Duo 2,4 GHz

2 GB RAM

160 GB HDD

Intel On-Board-Graphic

Intel On-Board-Sound

Intel 3945ABG Wireless Network

Everything is working, not out of the box but with a little bit love and tuning  :Smile: . 

I am using Gentoo for only 1 month but I have used FreeBSD for 2 years before so I had no problems to switch to Linux. The reason was a buggy NIC driver with FreeBSD 7.0 (if_bge). Maybe I will go back to FreeBSD if the usability of the driver will be improved but for now I feel very comfortable with Gentoo. And the output of Portage looks much more beautiful as the output of the Ports  :Smile: 

----------

## mamac

 *hampel wrote:*   

> check out his page:
> 
> http://www.linux-laptop.net/

 

That's definetly where everybody instresting in laptop conf should go, I submitted mine

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm just sitting here, waiting for the emerge of KDE to finish, then I can call the install on my Toshiba Satellite 1005-S157 ready for full on debugging. Currently, the man pages and xman aren't playing well. Not quite sure why, but I'm sure I'll get it ironed out. I also want to install quickswitch so I can switch between wired and wireless PCMCIA adapters, and home or away. I can't wait to see what kind of fun that creates.

The biggest problem I had was the corroded contacts on the DVD ROM drive. I could only get the 2007.0 DVD to boot successfully. I'm so glad you can do a manual install from the DVD...although that does seem a lot of space used up just to do a manual install. The point is, I was successful in installing Gentoo on it. I am pretty sure I'll have an easier time with this laptop. It's a lot newer, faster, and has a just replaced under warranty DVD ROM drive!

EDIT: The KDE emerge is done...and a few bugs that were trying to take up residence (man page difficulties, and a few other minor problems) just went away. It was lovely. I woke up this morning to a functioning Gentoo KDE install. 

I also set up a script to automatically detect whether my wired or wireless card is stuck in the PCMCIA port...and it works. I just love Gentoo's network setup: static IP addresses without the need for DNS severs, and really simple net scripting. Nice!

Blessed be!

PappyLast edited by pappy_mcfae on Mon Jan 07, 2008 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## contyk

I'm running Gentoo ~amd64 on my Dell Vostro 1700 with no problems.

It worked flawlessly on my previous Asus A7F, too.

----------

## WakkaDojo

Sony VAIO VGN-FS620/W

Centrino 1.6GHz

ipw2200

intel i915GM

512MB RAM

Full functionality with much tuning.

----------

## traffic_hazard

ThinkPad T41   :Cool: 

----------

## mathfeel

ThinkPad T42

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It's official. All of my computers are now running Gentoo. The last machine to get the treatment is my Compaq Presario C504US laptop. 

I took a lot of notes during the past two installs. Because of being prepared, this install was a thing of beauty. I used premade files from the original Slackware installs (lilo.conf, hosts, .config) and files made for this specific install (/etc/conf.d/net and /etc/make.conf). I set them all up on this machine, setup up a custom web page, and used Apache to install them with links during the install process. It worked beautifully. The only problem I had was I forgot to rewrite lilo.conf to get rid of the Slackware specific stuff. 

I also saved the xorg.conf, smb.conf and some other really important stuff. That's going to help a lot in a few hours.

Right now, it's sitting with its top down so I can sit the keyboard for my other laptop on top of this machine while it does it's emerge --emptytree system. Another successful manual install. NICE!

Well, that goes to prove that Gentoo and laptop computers do play well together. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bUscher

Apple Macbook 2nd Generation

works fine ~amd64

----------

## bunder

 *bunder wrote:*   

> inspiron 9200.
> 
> all works except for the sd/mmc reader, suspend, and wireless (i'm too lazy to futz with it, the lappy works for what i use it for)

 

since then, the sd/mmc slot works... can't care much for suspend and wireless though, as it never leaves my desk.

i also have a thinkpad 570.  pcmcia and superbay work...  good enough for me.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Keynone

I have got Gentoo running happily on my Acer Aspire 5100-5455, and running better than the Windows Vista Home Premium it came with.  I am still working on getting the hibernate/suspend working correctly, it works sometimes, and other times it stops part way through the suspension process.  I am also still trying to get the D-pad scroll button to work correctly.  I wish that the Acer hotkeys would work as well, but I rarely use them when I use Windows either.

BTW, I may be ranked a Noob, because I don't really post many messages in the forums, but I have been using Gentoo regularly on my 3 home PC's since 2003 and now on my laptop I got for Christmas.

----------

## Lori

Dell Latitude D810

I have a built-in SmartCard reader, based on some Texas Instruments chip, for which I couldn't find a working driver yet. I haven't tested PCMCIA yet. I have had some problems with the IrDA port too, everything else works fine.[/list]

----------

## Daymien

I have an HP Compaq 6710s. Everything is running well

----------

## spupy

Toshiba Satellite A110. Everything runs perfect out-of-the-box. Only the wlan needed to compile madwifi drivers.

----------

## DaNIsH

Toshiba Qosmio G30, all working well. A little fiddling to get bluetooth working but the rest just worked out of the box almost.

----------

## egils

Everything working well on a Benq A52-V03 with 2.6.24 kernel, except for loss of wireless connection after waking from suspend. Using older kernels there were problems with mouse and keyboard input after changing between battery and AC power. Got suspend working in Gnome with gnome-power-manager, but not under KDE with kpowersave.

----------

## bastibasti

Dell Latitude D420 here, everything works including dual screen.

----------

## siddesu

don't work:

Thumbnail reader (sony uses proprietary hardware key)

Felica card

Adjusting monitor brightness

Hard disk active protection

TPM module (no idea how to use anyway)

kind of work:

iwl3945 (drops connections)

when the second core is on, large number of wakeups are reported by powertop

everything else works fine.

----------

## s4l0m0n

On my thinkpad X40 everything worked out of the box =)

----------

## mardicas

Everything working with Fujitsu-Siemens S7110, even the fingerprint reader  :Smile: 

Also everything worked on my old FujitsuSIemens S6120

----------

## gr0x0rd

Add my Dell Inspiron 6400 to the list.  :Smile: 

----------

## sheriff-jms

Everything I need on the work laptop works, except the builtin wireless adapter and the firewire port, neither of which I use.

Well, that and the backlight for the LCD panel burned out last week, but that's not Linux's fault  :Smile: 

This machine is running a 2.6.23-r8 kernel.

On the home laptop, the builtin wireless works great, as does the DVD burner and my RME HDSP cardbus adapter to talk to my RME Digiface (ADAT audio interface) for recording with Ardour. The firewire connectivity is iffy - can't get it to recognize and mount my 250 GB external hard drive on the firewire port.  Comes right up on the USB port though.  USB access in general is flawless.  This machine is running a 2.6.24-r3 kernel

----------

## dman777

I have. Compaq Presario M2000 w/ ATI card. Along with blood, sweat, and tears.

----------

## FrankRizz0

Dell Latitude C400, P3 1200 cpu.  Runs like a beast with XFCE 4.

----------

## ganderatc

Toshiba A105 didn't work out of the box. Core solo needed SMP enabled and eventually the driver support caught up. Bought the notebook in June 2006, finally got everything working right in November 2007.

----------

## vps

IBM Thinkpad R51e containing

- Celeron M, 512 MB RAM

- ATI IXP SB400 chipset

- ATI Radeon Xpress 200M

- Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5751F

- Atheros AR5212

I haven't used PCCards but otherwise this notebook works fine.  In my opinion madwifi-old was better than madwifi-ng but I can live with occasional reconnects.  There is no powersave mode in madwifi, I hope this will change someday with ath5k.  Video is OK when using vesafb in the kernel and radeon for X11, I don't use 3D and there is no TV-Out.  Suspend to RAM works.

It was my first gentoo install and those things worked out of the box.  My problem is that I can't get events for AC unplugging and for those extra Fn-keys, no events are reported.  But this didn't work in Dapper Drake either so I have given up.  OH, and there are no HPET timers  :Sad: 

----------

## ubersolid

Acer Aspire 5102WLMi

Gentoo 2008 beta2 amd64

Gnome 2.20

2GB of RAM

Kernel 2.6.24-r8

I can say that everything is working, even suspend!

The modem / Card reader I haven't tested, the wireless works with the madwifi-ng drivers, and PC card should work ( worked under Ubuntu, not tested with Gentoo ). Some versions come with Bluetooth, this one didn't.

Edit: I forgot about the webcam, it doesn't work -> no drivers.

----------

## Shink

Add me to the list - Dell Inspiron 1525 is now fully functional after the kernel bump to 2.6.25 on amd64.  The Gentoo Wiki page I started shows all the required settings.  Even have Skype working using the built in webcam and microphone (the microphone being the piece waiting on kernel bump) - nice!

----------

## Jabbas

I have HP dv2550tx.

Working:

- Radeon HD3200 (with proprietary ati-radeon driver)

- Touchscreen - with customized linuxwacom ebuild and lot of Googling and customizing

- webcam - using linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250

- touchpad & keyboard - out of the box

- sound - snd-hda-intel

- wireless - with proprietary wl.ko driver - self compiled - there is no ebuild for it

- cardreader, dvdrw - out of the box

- sleeping, needed to add keyboard and mouse to the /proc/acpi/wakeup

What's does not:

- fingerprint reader - probably works, driver exists, but it have to use PAM and i hate it, so i never touched it,

- screen rotation (useful in tablet mode) - ATI claims that it should work with 8.10, but everything i have is a black screen after xrandr --output lcd --rotate whatever

- remote control - i doesn't touched it at all, probably it appears as one of event devices in /dev/input, but i do not need remote  :Razz: 

If you need assistance or something with this laptop please feel free to PM me  :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Dell C600 & Compaq 6720s, both working perfectly.

...unbelievable how long such a thread can live...

----------

## josedb

hp dv6736 FULL OPERATIONAL

----------

## overkll

Compaq Presario CQ50-115nr, fully functionally - well, except for the modem.

----------

## figueroa

Emachine D620 running fine.  With Gnome, I even get multimedia keys (but I usually run Xfce4).  Got ath5k from kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r4 (no wireless LED though).  Side note, Linux Mint 5 worked out of the box except for wireless which was fixed with the ath5k from what Debian calls backports-moules (also no wireless LED).  All tested versions of Linux much more usable than the included Vista.

----------

## dmpogo

Lenovo Thinkpad X300.  Everything is working.   The only thing I have not checked in detail is bluetooth, but on the first glance it is fine.

----------

## lonrot_m

HP 6710B everything works perfect.

----------

## Leocifre

I am on an ASUS F3U Series Laptop.

kernel 2.6.24, madwifi-ng for wifi, have not tried to make the webcam work, because i don't really care, everything else works.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Does anybody ever read this thread?

Is there anything usefull done with it?

...just wondering...

----------

## d2_racing

I checked this thread to see if they were any problem with a Thinkpad T60 or the Thinkpad serie actually  :Razz: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Over 30 pages?

wow!   :Shocked: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

T61

working:

Core2Duo T7500 @ 2.20GHz

2GB DDR2

15.4" TFT @ 1680x1050 with Nvidia Quadro NVS140M

SD/MMC Cardreader

Fingerprintreader

320GB HDD @ AHCI

USB

DVD-RW

Trackpoint

Wireless 4965 A/G/N (all modes)

GBit Ethernet

Sound

PCMCIA/ExpressCard

untested:

BlueTooth

TouchPad

Firewire

not working:

nothing so far

bb

----------

## ppurka

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> T61
> 
> working:
> ...

 hibernate?

----------

## bbgermany

 *ppurka wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> T61
> 
> working:
> ...

 

i dont use hibernate, since i have too much network profiles with static ips i need to boot anyway. but hibernate doesnt work for me, i tried it.

bb

----------

## dmpogo

For hibernate issue, on X300 hibernate works flawlessly.

----------

## ppurka

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> For hibernate issue, on X300 hibernate works flawlessly.

 It will work flawlessly even on a T61 as long as you don't have nvidia graphics.

----------

## dmpogo

 *ppurka wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   For hibernate issue, on X300 hibernate works flawlessly. It will work flawlessly even on a T61 as long as you don't have nvidia graphics.

 

I have suspected that is the issue

----------

## F_

Does anyone have the Dell Inspiron 910 (aka Dell Mini 9) working fully yet?

I have problems with the sound, wifi, aswell as the webcam.

The funny thing is this laptop came with Ubuntu preinstalled and all of the above worked fine.  :Neutral: 

----------

## corec

I have IBM Thinkpad T42 (2373-F1G), which is working flawlesly.

Only thing I haven't tested is the modem. Even the fingerprint reader works with fprint.

----------

## dreadlorde

I have a Dell Inspiron 1000 working fully (afaik).

----------

## devsk

T61 and Dell 1520.

Everything (and I mean EVERYTHING), including suspend to ram and disk, works in both! Haven't tried tuxonice, just whatever is in the kernel (using 2.6.28 vanilla, amd64). Don't have Nvidia video on either of them.

----------

## Joseph K.

I'm having trouble getting one last important thing to work on my HP/Compaq nx8220 laptop, and that is suspend & resume.  It seemed to be working fine for a while using 2.6.27-r7, but then as usual I was mucking around and lost my working configuration.  :\  Or maybe it was the new ATI drivers.  Or the new pm-utils ebuild.  I just don't know anymore.  The symptom is that when pm-suspend is run, the laptop seems to suspend (screen goes blank but not off, fan and maybe HDD switch off), but the laptop itself does not switch off.  If anyone is familiar with these symptoms on this hardware and can suggest some solutions, I would greatly appreciate it, I really want suspend & resume to work.

It's a Centrino 'Sonoma' platform with a 2915ABG wireless card and an ATI Radeon Mobility X600.  More details if required.

Am about to experiment with the downgrading the ATI driver and then trying the opensource driver.

----------

## saellaven

I've got an Acer Aspire 5515 working fine

----------

## slackline

Dell Lattitude X300 (<- a work in progress!) working fine for about five or six years here...

ARCH="~x86"

Wireless is Broadcom 4306 

Bluetooth

Hibernate (TuxOnIce) - Only set this up the other day though, Suspend to disk and RAM work fine

Xorg configured for dual-head

In fact about the only thing I haven't been able to suss out is the SD-card reader, its worked intermittently, but never got it fully stable.  Oh that and I've not been able to get fbsplash working in more recent kernels.  Used to work fine, but since about 2.6.26 (I think) things changed and haven't been able to work it out (going to try and sort this over the coming weeks though).

----------

## Evilguru

Hi all,

I have been a Gentoo user for coming on four years now and a Linux user for around five. However, all of my laptops for as long as I can remember have been Macs. But I soon plan on purchasing a new laptop with the intention of running Linux on it (IBM/Lenovo W700.)

My question is how well suited is Gentoo for laptops? How difficult is it to set-up things such as battery monitoring (with the appropriate applet for the desktop), getting the right trackpad driver configured for X.org and getting the Fn keys on the keyboard to work.

While I do not mind spending a couple of hours on this I am wondering what others think about having Gentoo on a laptop. Is it more hassle than it is worth to get it set up correctly?

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## asturm

No, it rocks as well on laptops. Using it since 3 years in that area. After all, laptops as well as macbooks are just PCs, why should Gentoo behave any different.

----------

## cwr

I've used Gentoo 2005.1 => 2008.0 on a Thinkpad T23, and pretty much

everything has always worked (I've never tried a camera).  Wireless is

a problem, but it would probably work with a more recent PCMCIA card.

Suspend/resume needed some tinkering, since the audio drivers have to

be unloaded on suspend, and reloaded on resume, to get them to work.

Suspend/resume itself was fine.  Oh, and I had to update to the most

recend BIOS code to get ACPI to work.

Will

----------

## Evilguru

I've been quite impressed with ACPI on Gentoo as of late - with the hibernate script working (for the most part) out of the box on both of my desktops after enabling S3 in the BIOS.

I'll have to take a look at what wireless card the system uses - really don't want to have to toy with ndiswrapper.

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I have a T60P and everything is working on that box  :Razz: 

----------

## jcat

Dell XPS M1530 works lie a charm here  :Smile: 

However, as always with Gentoo, you need to be prepared to a little more work than with MacOS   :Wink: 

Battery monitoring is part of Gnome as standard, and most likely KDE as well.

My Touchpad is an Alps, and with the recent move to HAL for X is will work "out of the box" with the correct use flags configured. Plus it's easy to configure particulars with a HAL policy file.

Function/multimedia keys should just work for the most part, although you may have to do some tweaks to your own taste.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## wswartzendruber

ThinkPad W700, huh?  Good luck with NVIDIA's binary blob drivers.

----------

## d2_racing

I don't have any problem with my box that has a Nvidia video card.

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I don't have any problem with my box that has a Nvidia video card.

 

Yeah, but there's some stuff you can't do with your kernel if it runs binary drivers.

----------

## Moriah

OK, I have been running Gentoo since 2004, Linux since 1993, and Unix since 1988.  I used to have Slackware running on an early IBM (pre-Lenovo) ThinkPad back in the mid-90's, and it worked pretty well, but it only had wired 10baseT ethernet, no wifi, bluetooth, etc.

Now I run a fleet of Gentoo boxes, but all the laptops are running XP-pro, and spend most of their time connected to gentoo boxes via vnc thru an ssh tunnel.

I have gotten into using vmware for a development environment, and I like it, but XP runs out of address space at 4 GB, and I will be needing more RAM and CPU horsepower in the future.  I *HATE* the idea of going to Vista just to get more address space to host vmware that is running linux in the vm's.

I travel a lot for my business, so all I ever carry with me is my laptop (currently an HP-nw8240) and my Blackberry.  I will be upgrading my laptop in a few months, and am thinking seriously about the new Dell box with a Quad-Core and 16 GB of RAM, as this would make my vmware stuff work great!  I would like to put Linux on it, prefferably Gentoo, and Dell does offer Red Hat RHEL5 as an option.  I have been running RHEL5 under vmware to support a client, so that would be an option, but I would still prefer Gentoo, if that is a reasonable choice for that hi-end box.

Anybody even seen one of these critters yet?    :Question: 

----------

## wswartzendruber

* COUGH *

----------

## vaxbrat

I've been running gentoo on an HP Turion based laptop now for about 3-4 years.  This is a built-in Radion Express 200m.  I had originally bought an Atheros based cardbus adapter since the built-in broadcom support was pretty much non-existant at the time.  The cardbus does give me problems with hibernate/suspend, so I'll probably look at flipping over to the broadcom one of these days when I travel again.

You might consider looking at kvm instead of vmware with your new hardware.  All new Core2 and Athlon/Opteron boxes have hardware virtualization that can work with it.  If you just need to have one vm running at a time, it will run at essentially full speed.  Maybe my next laptop will have that, but it may just as likely be based on an arm processor the way things are going.

----------

## Moriah

What's kvm, and does it have the debugginh features of vmware desktop?

The whole idea is to simulate a network with multiple vmware virtual machines running on virtual networks.  This is to test out different router, firewall, etc. configurations, and different network topologies.  Also, to contain malware being caught, and also being server to other vm's after it is caught by one on the network.  So, no, I need multiple virtual machines running together, which is the need for multiple cores and lots of ram.

Also, why the "* COUGH *"?

----------

## Hu

KVM is an open-source Linux-hosted hypervisor.  You can run multiple guests at once.  It can build complex virtual networks, though it is a bit rougher on the edges than VMware.  A 64-bit Linux kernel running KVM can host 32-bit and 64-bit guests, and the host will have access to the full 16GB (less anything wasted by bad BIOS).

I am not sure what debugging features you mean, so I cannot comment on whether it has a counterpart to that.

----------

## desultory

Merged the 14 preceding posts.

----------

## vaxbrat

Hu

Isn't it true you can't run more than one paravirtualized guest at a time?  I'm thinking this guy wants to run some windows guests here and thus needs to paravirtualize.

----------

## Eridane

ASUS F50Z, also known as X61Z (same metal inside, different casing).

Main article: linlap.com

This laptop works almost flawlessly. Every tested hardware element works out of the box, the only requiring manual configuration are listed below.

Sound processor is snd-intel-hda (Azalia) and requires a model parameter (options snd-hda-intel model=g50v) to get features like jack sensing to work.

Suspending to disk or RAM (or both) using pm-utils works flawlessly as well (including under heavy load such as gentoo compilation or with 3D stuff working hard… like suspendeding while playing Spore, no biggy), addition of the machine to the s2ram whitelist has already been requested (s2ram -f until then).

Webcam is a standardized USB Video Class device and works without any dirty drivers.

Ethernet is a Realtek r8168, Wireless is an Atheros ath9k. Both perform exceptionally.

And all that for a little over $500. Not even a single bundled Vista.

----------

## Moriah

Does anyone have any experience getting gentoo to run on an HP nw8240 or on a Lenovo ThinkPad W500?

----------

## figueroa

This is an update to my post here on Dec 18, 2008.

Today I installed Kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 and I have a lovely working wireless LED now on this eMachine D620 w/ath5k module.

----------

## cach0rr0

two completely functioning laptops here

Dell Latitude D610 

Acer Aspire 4736z

All of the configuration settings for both can be found here - http://whitehathouston.com/hardware/Laptop/

For the Dell, most recent is in ./updates

For the Acer, I'm currently using zen-2.6.30_p10.config (freshly plucked from /proc/config.gz !)

I've set a ton of per-package USE flags for the latter, which I'm frankly too lazy to put up at the moment

----------

## ndse2112

 *brain wrote:*   

> I use a Dell Latitude C840 that I have every piece of hardware working on, including the "Winmodem".

 

Same here with a Latitude D830.

----------

## timeBandit

Locked...over our usual 30-page limit.

Continue here if necessary.  :Wink: 

----------

